# knitting tea party friday 20 october '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 20 October '17

I think we are headed for the last hurrah. The temperatures are to start falling on Monday with a temperature of 66°. The next ten day will be between 66°/48°. Not super cold but not the 77° we will have today and through the weekend.

My thrush is back with a vengeance. So back on the Fluconazole and Clotrimazole (Troches that dissolve under the tongue) I think I just need to stay on the meds 24/7. I get rid of it and then back it comes. It makes everything taste like mud.

Creamy Beef Stroganoff
By: Campbell's Kitchen

What makes this Creamy Beef Stroganoff recipe easy is that it only has two steps. Plus, it's an all-day recipe. You can throw the ingredients in the slow cooker and walk away. Serve your beef stroganoff recipe over a bed of noodles. Top it with parsley if you would like.

Serves: 8

Ingredients
2 (10-3/4-ounce) cans Campbell's® Condensed Cream of Mushroom Soup
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 (8-ounce) package sliced white mushrooms (about 3 cups)
3 medium onions, coarsely chopped (about 1 1/2 cups)
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 boneless beef bottom round steak, cut into thin strips
1 cup sour cream
1 (12-ounce) package medium egg noodles (about 7 cups), cooked and drained
Chopped fresh parsley (optional)

Instructions
1. Stir the soup, water, Worcestershire sauce, mushrooms, onions, garlic and black pepper in a 6-quart slow cooker. 
2. Add the beef and stir to coat.
3. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or until the beef is fork-tender. 
4. Stir the sour cream in the cooker. 
5. Serve the beef mixture with the noodles. 
6. Sprinkle with the parsley, if desired.
Ingredient Note: Browning the beef in a skillet before adding it to the slow cooker will add more overall flavor and color to the dish.

https://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Beef-Recipes/Creamy-Beef-Stroganoff

ROSEMARY PORK CHOPS WITH HONEY APPLE STUFFING

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
½ cup chopped red onion
1½ cups chopped Granny Smith apples
3 tbs honey, divided
2 tbs toasted sliced almonds
3 tsp fresh rosemary, chopped
½ tsp cider vinegar
½ tsp salt divided
¼ tsp garlic powder
4 center-cut pork chops, 1-inch thick (about 1 pound)
¼ tsp pepper
½ cup reduced sodium chicken broth

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in large skillet on medium heat. 
2. Add onion; cook and stir 5 minutes. 
3. Add apples; cook and stir 5 minutes longer or until slightly softened. 
4. Spoon mixture into small bowl. 
5. Add 1 tablespoon of the honey, almonds, 1 teaspoon of the rosemary, vinegar, ¼ teaspoon of the salt and garlic powder; mix well.
6. Cut a horizontal slit in center of each pork chop to form a pocket. 
7. Spoon ¼ cup of the apple mixture into each pocket. Secure with toothpicks. 
8. Mix remaining 2 teaspoons rosemary, remaining ¼ teaspoon salt and pepper. 
9. Coat pork chops evenly on both sides with rosemary mixture.
10. Heat remaining 1 tablespoon oil in same skillet on medium-high heat. 
11. Add pork chops; cook 4 to 5 minutes on each side or until browned. 
12. Mix broth and remaining 2 tablespoons honey until well blended. Stir into skillet. 
13. Cook 5 minutes longer or until pork is desired doneness. 
14. Remove pork chops from skillet; keep warm. 
15. Cook mixture in skillet 3 minutes longer or until reduced by half. 
16. Remove toothpicks from pork chops. Serve pork with sauce mixture.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/rosemary-pork-chops-honey-apple-stuffing/

STUFFED PORK TENDERLOIN

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS
1 pork tenderloin -OR- 1 boneless pork loin (about 3 lbs)
2 tbs melted butter (for basting)

Stuffing:
4 cups fresh soft breadcrumbs (see NOTES)
1 medium onion, finely chopped (use a small onion if you prefer less in the stuffing)
¼ cup chopped fresh parsley -OR- 2 tbs dehydrated parsley
½ cup (1 stick) butter
2-3 tsp poultry seasoning
1 tsp salt
½ tsp pepper

INSTRUCTIONS
Preheat oven to 350℉. Place a rack in a large baking/roasting pan (I use a flat rack).

Prepare pork as follows:
1. If using a boneless loin cut it in half lengthwise and pound it down to ½-inch thickness. Pork tenderloins generally come in 2 pieces so pound each piece down to ½-inch thickness.
2. Mix breadcrumbs, poultry seasoning, parsley, salt and pepper together in a large bowl; set aside.
3. Melt butter in a small skillet. Add the onions and cook over medium-low heat until they are translucent-don't let them brown.
4. Add the entire contents of the skillet to the breadcrumb mixture and mix well until all the bread is coated with the onions/butter mixture.
5. Divide the stuffing evenly between the 2 pork pieces. Roll up from the short side tightly, forming a "jellyroll." Secure seam with toothpicks.
6. Place on the rack in the pan and baste with half the butter.
7. Bake for 90 minutes, basting again with the melted butter halfway during the cooking, or until the meat registers 160℉ on a meat thermometer.

NOTE: I make soft breadcrumbs by tearing apart plain old white bread and processing it to fine crumbs in my food processor.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/stuffed-pork-tenderloin/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29

Healthy Tomato Basil Soup
By Kaleigh McMordie, MCN, RDN, LD

Using fresh summer tomatoes and basil makes this healthy tomato basil soup extra flavorful without the use of salt. Roasted red peppers add a nice subtle sweetness, and milk a little dose of protein. Add a pinch of freshly cracked black pepper and serve with a fresh green salad for a light and healthy lunch.

Nutrition Highlights (per serving)
CALORIES82
FAT1g
CARBS16g
PROTEIN5g
Total Time 45 min 
Prep 5 min, Cook 40 min 
Servings 4 (1 1/2 cups each)

Ingredients
6 large tomatoes
1 large red bell pepper
4 cloves garlic
3/4 cup skim milk (or milk of choice)
1 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper
1/4 cup fresh basil leaves

Preparation
1. Heat oven to 400F. Line a baking sheet with parchment.
2. Cut bell pepper in half and remove seeds and stem.
3. Place tomatoes, red pepper, and garlic on the baking sheet and roast 10 minutes.
4. Remove garlic and flip pepper and tomatoes. Return to oven for another 20 minutes.
5. Remove from oven and let vegetables cool. Peel skins from pepper and tomatoes.
6. Add all ingredients to a high-powered blender and blend until smooth. 
7. Heat soup to desired temperature in a saucepan over low heat.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions: Use ½ tablespoon dried basil in place of fresh basil if you you don't have fresh.

Cooking and Serving Tips: Serve with a salad or half a sandwich for a balanced lunch. Reheat leftovers on the stove over low heat. You can also enjoy it cold as a refreshing meal.
Nutrition Facts: Servings 4 (1-1/2cups each) - amount per serving - calories 82 - total fat 1g - saturated fat 0g - cholesterol 1mg - sodium 35mg - total carbs 16g - dietary fiber 4g - total sugars 11g

http://www.verywell.com/healthy-tomato-basil-soup-4147843?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20171018&utm_term=bouncex

Ham and Cheese Biscuits

These Ham and Cheese Biscuits are a super indulgent, yet super easy treat for your weekend breakfast or to serve guests.

Ingredientgs
2.5 cups all-purpose flour (plus a little for dusting) ($0.26)
1 tsp salt ($0.05)
1/2 Tbsp sugar ($0.02)
4 tsp baking powder ($0.16)
1 pint heavy cream* ($1.69)
6 slices cheese ($1.03)
12 slices deli ham ($1.59)

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF. 
2. In a large bowl combine the flour, salt, sugar, and baking powder. Stir until they are very well combined. 
3. Pour the heavy cream into the bowl and stir until all of the flour is moistened and a thick ball of dough forms. 
4. Scrape the biscuit dough out of the bowl onto a well floured surface and press it down into a rough rectangle. 
5. Use a rolling pin to roll the dough out into a rectangle about 8×11 inches and about 1/2-inch thick. Cut the rectangle into 12 pieces. 
6. Stack one slice of cheese and two slices of ham onto 6 of the biscuit squares. Top with the remaining 6 biscuit squares. 
7. Place the Ham and Cheese Biscuits onto a baking sheet covered in parchment paper and transfer to the preheated oven. 
8. Bake the Ham and Cheese Biscuits for about 25 minutes, or until the biscuits are golden brown on top. Serve hot.

Note: *Only heave cream (35-38% butterfat) can be used for this recipe. Whole milk or half and half will not produce the same results.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/10/ham-cheese-biscuits/

CROCK POT CHERRY SPOON CAKE

Easy Crock Pot Cherry Spoon Cake Recipe that is perfect with a scoop of ice cream.

Serves: 6

INGREDIENTS
1-2 Cans (21 oz) Cherry Pie Filling
Optional: 1 Cup Crushed Pineapple- Drained
1 Box White Cake Mix (Unprepared)
1 Stick (1/2 Cup) Butter- Melted
Optional: ⅓ Cup Chopped Nuts

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Spray inside of your crock with cooking spray.
2. Add pie filling and optional pineapple.
3. Mix butter and cake mix into a crumble.
4. Top Pie filling layer with crumble and top with nuts if desired.
5. Layer two paper towels under slow cooker lid and cook on low for 2-3 hours until cooked through.
6. Serve warm with ice cream or whipped cream.

http://www.recipesthatcrock.com/crock-pot-cherry-spoon-cake/

Slow Cooker Creamy Peach Mango Rice Pudding
By: Campbell's Kitchen

This slow cooker rice pudding recipe for Slow Cooker Creamy Peach Mango Rice Pudding is a bright and fruity treat. Peach mango juice and dried cranberries give this slow cooker rice recipe a punch of fruity flavor, while cream gives this rice pudding its classic texture. Cinnamon adds a touch of spice that complements the fruit flavors beautifully. This slow cooker rice pudding would be great, served at your next potluck or party.

Serves: 8

Ingredients
vegetable cooking spray
4 cups V8 V-Fusion Peach Mango Juice
1/2 cup uncooked regular long-grain white rice
1/2 cup dried cranberries or golden raisins
1 1/2 cup heavy cream
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Instructions
1. Spray the inside of a 6-quart slow cooker with the cooking spray. 
2. Stir the juice, rice and cranberries in the cooker.
3. Cover and cook on HIGH for 4 to 5 hours or until the rice is tender, stirring once during cooking.
4. Stir the cream into the cooker. 
5. Pour the rice mixture into a 2-quart serving bowl. Let stand for 10 minutes. 
6. Sprinkle with the cinnamon before serving. 
7. Serve warm or cover and refrigerate until ready to serve.

https://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Creamy-Peach-Mango-Rice-Pudding

Cincinnati Chili

Cincinnati Chili is an easy midwestern classic and total comfort food. Slow simmered for hours and served one of five ways, it's perfect cold weather food!

Yield: 6 to 8 servings
Prep: 15 minutes
Cook: 3 hours
Total: 3 hours 15 minutes

Ingredients:

For the Chili
2 pounds ground beef
3 cups (720 ml) water
1 (15-ounce) can tomato sauce
1 medium yellow onion, finely chopped
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoon ground cumin
1½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1½ teaspoon ground allspice
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper
½ teaspoon cocoa powder
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
2 bay leaves
1½ teaspoons cider vinegar
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

For the Toppings
Cooked spaghetti
Shredded cheddar cheese
White onion, diced
Chili beans

Directions:
1. In a large Dutch oven or heavy stockpot, stir together the ground beef and water until soupy.
2. Stir in all of the remaining ingredients and bring to a rapid simmer over medium heat. 
3. Reduce the heat to low and simmer, uncovered, for 3 hours.
4. Serve over cooked spaghetti noodles (2-way), top with shredded cheddar cheese (3-way), chopped white onions (4-way), and/or canned, drained chili beans (5-way). 5. Leftovers should be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 4 days.

Note: You may have heard the phrase "Cincinnati chili 5-way" and it refers to the topping options on the chili. Aside from the chili itself, these are the serving options:
- Over spaghetti (2-way)
- Shredded cheese (3-way)
- Chopped onion (4-way)
- Chili beans (5-way)

Note: I used 85% ground beef and there was just a bit of grease when I stirred it at the end. I tend to like 85% for things like chili and meat sauce since it adds more flavor, but if you want to eliminate any grease, you may want to go with 90% lean.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/cincinnati-chili/

All Day Carolina Beef Brisket
By: Campbell's Kitchen

This easy slow cooker brisket recipe is made with salsa, molasses, Worcestershire, onion, and more. After 8 to 9 hours in your slow cooker, it will come out tender and juicy. This juicy brisket is great for a weeknight meal or a special occasion.

Ingredients
1 (16-ounce) jar Pace® Picante Sauce
1/2 cup molasses
1/4 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons reduced sodium Worcestershire sauce
1 large onion, sliced (about 1 cup)
1 beef brisket (3 to 4 pounds)

Instructions
1. Stir the picante sauce, molasses, vinegar, Worcestershire and onion in a 5-quart slow cooker.
2. Add the beef, trimming to fit, if needed, and turn to coat.
3. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or until the beef is fork-tender.

http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Beef-Recipes/All-Day-Carolina-Beef-Brisket


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 13th October, 2017* by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-501093-1.html#11483308 
Once again I feel sure I must have forgotten some as not much for so many pages.

*EJS* has been diagnosed with Reynauds as well as the bunions and arthritis so finding it increasingly difficult to be mobile. One of her DGDs has just started working as an EMT and another has been offered a place in an enrichment program for gifted children.

The hurricane in the UK has not had an impact on any of our KPers (well other than wind and rain worse than normal even for them). However *Bonnie* had strong winds which did result in trees down some of which landed on fences and some roof iron taking flight ( flying iron didn't cause any issues).

*Lurker* had her MRI to see what is going on with her hands on Wednesday. She has been able to cut back on the amount of care she is receiving she is doing so well post hip replacement.

*Gwen* has been having balance issues - having tests on inner ear next week to see if this is causing the problem. Has decreased hearing - but not yet requiring hearing aids.

Breast cancer and heart disease have shown up in the next generation of *Rookie's* extended family at an earlier age than the previous generation (in their 40s).

*Bonnie's* town narrowly escaped tragedy when a school bus was involved in an accident, but luckily only one child was taken to hospital.

PHOTOS
13 - *Sugarsugar* - Garden flowers
14 - *Swedenme* - Local beauty spot
14 - *Kate* - Funny
22 - *Fan* - Ice plants
22 - *Sassafras* - Joy wading through a stream (link)
24 - *Kiwifrau* - Plants on the deck
28 - *Gwen* - Newly painted fireplace
32 - *Kate* - Owl hat and mitts
35 - *Bonnie* - Field next to house / Geese
37 - *Fan* - Garden this morning
37 - *Tami* - Hat (and walnuts!)
40 - *Tami* - Campfire
40 - *Swedenme* - Metsaretket (Finnish) socks
45 - *EJS* - Local DGKs
49 - *Kate* - Car-to-bar boots!
51 - *Gwen* - Toddler/baby hats
56 - *Cashmeregma* - Autumn 'mums / White pumpkins
57 - *Swedenme* - Squashed witch!
58 - *EJS* - Dogwood and magnolia trees
60 - *Sorlenna* - Crown / Ragdoll pony / Fingerless mitts
61 - *Sorlenna* - Crocodile stitch mitts / Dinosaurs
67 - *Lurker* - Latest gansey
67 - *Bonnie* - I-spy quilts
68 - *Kate* - Skyline Highway Bridge, Florida
68 - *Darowil* - Tomato tart
68 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Heidi & Gary
76 - *Bonnie* - Baby sets / Hat for DGD
78 - *EJS* - Rock Spring Trail / Beaver dam
82 - *Poledra* - Stanley snail
84 - *Fan* - Outlander styled shawl
88 - *Kate* - Haggis alert for Canada!
95 - *EJS* - Natchez Trace Parkway map
99 - *Pacer* - Update on Matthew's latest drawing
102 - *Swedenme* - Transporter bridge

CRAFTS
3 - *Bonnie* - Free toddler sweater patterns (link)
8 - *Sam* - Crochet slippers (link)
12 - *Poledra* - Spinning wheel (link)
47 - *Swedenme* - Metsaretket socks pattern (link)
82 - *Bonnie* - Beanie 
88 - *Darowil* - Owl cape (link)
107 - *Sam* - Sock elephants (link)

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages....
*1, 7, 19, 34, 55, 79, 94 and 106*

RECIPES
7 - *Bonnie* - Canaryseed milk for migraines (link)
8 - *Krestiekrew* - Peppermint Shortbread Bars/Banana Orange Bread
8 - *Krestiekrew* - Bisquick pizza dough
8 - *Bonnie* - Pumpkin roll
82 - *Bonnie* - Roast tomato pasta sauce (link)

OTHERS
5 - *Gwen* - Funny (download)
7 - *Cashmeregma* - Canaryseed and oesophageal cancer
8 - *Sam* - Epsom salts in the garden (link)
9 - *Flyty1n* - Keahi's aloha (link)
30 - *Cashmeregma* - Which state has the "worst" tornadoes? (link)
41 - *Bonnie* - Boots (link)
50 - *Swedenme* - Funny
64 - *Rookie* - Bridges (links)
76 - *Bonnie* - Confederation Bridge, New Brunswick, Canada (link)
79 - *Sam* - Uses for lemon peel (link) 
79 - *Sam* - NZ potato chip shortage
80 - *Rookie* - New wi-fi bug (link)
81 - *Sorlenna* - Evansville-Henderson bridges, Kentucky
102 - *Bonnie* - Deaths in a wildfire (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good hearty recipes Sam- could just about use them today- there is a breeze chilling things down. Labour Day Holiday on Monday, and we have a change of Government, but I must not be Political! This traditionally is the weekend to plant out your tomatoes, but I have run out of pots, large enough!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week. Bookmarked beef brisket.
Kate and Margaret thank you for summaries.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, no work today so late start, if you can call 7am late.

Missed all of last week's KTP except Sam's opening and our clever girls summary.

Have caught the news occasionally this week, and am hoping the California wild fires are or will be under control fast. Lots of property and animal loss. So sad.

Forecast has me in for a wet weekend. Bummer that. Planning to get to bike shop to pick up charger for ebike. The last one died. Bit more expensive than I hoped but will let me cut back on the taxi costs. Simply have to work out how to strap the esky onto the carrier so it doesn't move. Just have to check out rules for afternoon train travel with it.

Today, will be going to an extra knit and natter at local library. It may help our group get extra volunteers or donations of yarn and other stuff for more beautiful handmade items.

Back later


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swiss Miss said:


> I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


Swiss Miss, welcome. A group of us get together, here at Sam's table ( :sm02: ) for a chatter about anything and everything in our respective world's. Sam always has a virtual kettle on the boil so sit with us and get to know some wonderful people, and their families.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swiss Miss said:


> I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


Can you share with us? It's getting near suppertime and bread sounds wonderful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can hardly wait to see what you think of the honey wheat bread - i have that one earmarked for me to make also. we are so glad you stopped by this afternoon to visit with us - do plan of visiting us again in the very near future. the knitting tea party is a virtual tea party where the conversation stays away from politics and religion. we talk about everything else though from what we are working on to any problems we are having - someone is usually around 24/7 so there hopefully is someone to talk to when you visit us again. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Swiss Miss said:


> I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanted to include this recipe in today's list but it would have been the only recipe. hope someone tries it. --- sam

MY MOTHER'S PEASANT BREAD

prep 5 mins
cook 32 mins
inactive 1 hour, 50 mins
total 2hours, 27 mins
author: alexandra
yield 2 loaves

The bowls: The cheapest, most widely available 1-qt bowl is the Pyrex 322. Sold here, too. The vintage Pyrex #441 bowl is my favorite bowl to bake the peasant bread in - the perfectly round shape of the bowl creates a beautiful round loaf.

The bread: This is a sticky, no-knead dough, so, some sort of baking vessel, such as pyrex bowls (about 1-L or 1-qt) or ramekins for mini loaves is required to bake this bread. You can use a bowl that is about 2 qt or 2 L in size to bake off the whole batch of dough (versus splitting the dough in half) but do not use this size for baking half of the dough - it is too big.

Yeast: I buy SAF Instant Yeast in bulk from Amazon I store it in my fridge or freezer, and it lasts forever. If you are using the packets of yeast (the kind that come in the 3-fold packets), just go ahead and use a whole packet - It's 2.25 teaspoons. I have made the bread with active dry, rapid rise, and instant yeast, and all varieties work. The beauty of instant yeast is that there is no need to do the proofing step - you can add the yeast directly to the flour. I never use active-dry yeast anymore.
Troubleshooting: Several commenters have had trouble with the second rise, and this seems to be caused by the shape of the bowl they are letting the dough rise in the second time around. Two hours for the second rise is too long. If you don't have a 1-qt bowl, bake 3/4 of the dough in a loaf pan and bake the rest off in muffin tins or a popover pan - I recently made 6 mini loaves in a popover pan. The second rise should take no more than 30 minutes.

Also, you can use as many as 3 cups of whole wheat flour, but the texture changes considerably. I suggest trying with all all-purpose or bread flour to start and once you get the hang of it, start trying various combinations of whole wheat flour and/or other flours. Also, measure scant cups of flour if you are not measuring by weight: scoop flour into the measuring cup using a separate spoon or measuring cup; level off with a knife. The flour should be below the rim of the measuring cup

Ingredients
4 cups (512 g | 1 lb. 2 oz) unbleached all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons kosher salt
2 cups lukewarm water (made by mixing 1 1/2 cups cold water with 1/2 cup boiling water)
2 teaspoons sugar
2 teaspoons instant or active-dry yeast
room temperature butter, about 2 tablespoons

Instructions

Mixing the dough: 
1. If you are using instant yeast: In a large mixing bowl, whisk together the flour, salt, sugar, and instant yeast. Add the water. Mix until the flour is absorbed. 
2. If you are using active-dry yeast: In a small mixing bowl, dissolve the sugar into the water. Sprinkle the yeast over top. There is no need to stir it up. Let it stand for about 10 to 15 minutes or until the mixture is foamy and/or bubbling just a bit - this step will ensure that the yeast is active.

Making the bread:
1. Meanwhile, in a large bowl, whisk together the flour and salt. 
2. When the yeast-water-sugar mixture is foamy, stir it up, and add it to the flour bowl. Mix until the flour is absorbed.
3. Cover bowl with a tea towel or plastic wrap and set aside in a warm spot to rise for at least an hour. (In the winter or if you are letting the bread rise in a cool place, it might take as long as two hours to rise.) 
Note: This is how to create a slightly warm spot for your bread to rise in: Turn the oven on at any temperature (350ºF or so) for one minute, then turn it off. Note: Do not allow the oven to get up to 300ºF, for example, and then heat at that setting for 1 minute - this will be too hot. Just let the oven preheat for a total of 1 minute - it likely won't get above 100ºF. The goal is to just create a slightly warm environment for the bread.

Baking the bread:
1. Preheat the oven to 425ºF. 
2. Grease two oven-safe bowls (such as the 1-qt pyrex bowls I mentioned above) with about a tablespoon of butter each. 
3. Using two forks, punch down your dough, scraping it from the sides of the bowl, which it will be clinging to. 
4. As you scrape it down try to turn the dough up onto itself if that makes sense. You want to loosen the dough entirely from the sides of the bowl, and you want to make sure you've punched it down.
5. Then, take your two forks and divide the dough into two equal portions - eye the center of the mass of dough, and starting from the center and working out, pull the dough apart with the two forks. Then scoop up each half and place into your prepared bowls. 
Note: This part can be a little messy - the dough is very wet and will slip all over the place. Using small forks or forks with short tines makes this easier - my small salad forks work best; my dinner forks make it harder. It's best to scoop it up fast and plop it in the bowl in one fell swoop.
6. Let the dough rise for about 20 to 30 minutes on the countertop near the oven (or near a warm spot) or until it has risen to just below or above (depending on what size bowl you are using) the top of the bowls. 
Note: Do not do the warm-oven trick for the second rise, and do not cover your bowls for the second rise. Simply set your bowls on top of your oven, so that they are in a warm spot. Twenty minutes in this spot usually is enough for my loaves.
7. Bake for 15 minutes. Reduce the heat to 375º and make for 15 to 17 minutes longer. 
8. Remove from the oven and turn the loaves onto cooling racks. If you've greased the bowls well, the loaves should fall right out onto the cooling racks. 
9. If the loaves look a little pale and soft when you've turned them out onto your cooling racks, place the loaves into the oven (outside of their bowls) and let them bake for about 5 minutes longer. Remove from oven and let cool for 10 minutes before cutting.

Variations:

#1. Cornmeal. Substitute 1 cup of the flour with 1 cup of cornmeal. Proceed with the recipe as directed.

#2. Faux focaccia. Instead of spreading butter in two Pyrex bowls in preparation for baking, butter one 9x9-inch glass baking dish and one Pyrex bowl or just butter one large 9x13-inch Pyrex baking dish. If using two vessels, divide the dough in half and place each half in prepared baking pan. If using only one large baking dish, place all of the dough in the dish. Drizzle dough with 1 tablespoon of olive oil (if using the small square pan) and 2 tablespoons of olive oil (if using the large one). Using your fingers, gently spread the dough out so that it fits the shape of the pan. Use your fingers to create dimples in the surface of the dough. Sprinkle surface with chopped rosemary and sea salt. Let rise for 20 to 30 minutes. Bake for 15 minutes at 425ºF and 17 minutes (or longer) at 375ºF. Remove from pan and let cool on cooling rack.

http://alexandracooks.com/2012/11/07/my-mothers-peasant-bread-the-best-easiest-bread-you-will-ever-make/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A cool start to our Labour weekend, with showers in the mix also.
We had planned to buy and plant tomatoes and veg but Stu has twisted his knee so not upto lifting heavy bags of compost etc so will have to wait.
Been wearing my Outlander shawl and sent a pic to my cousin Pam. She wants the pattern so will give her a copy next week when she comes to stay.
It’s from Ravelry free down load named Claire’s Rent Shawl in crochet, but there are lots of them in knit as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for a new tea party. We've been told a new storm is on its way over the weekend. Hope all stay safe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


Sending every good thought to that sweet child.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Great recipes Sam. Sorry you're having trouble with thrush, I've had a round a couple of times with it because of one of my inhalers.

Hope everyone else with ailments gets better soon.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swiss Miss said:


> I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


Welcome, please tell us how it turned out and a photo would be lovely too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for starting us out again Sam and Summary ladies! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again . 

Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend

Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


Sorry to here about your neice Heather , hope the surgeon can go in via the groin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for a new tea party. We've been told a new storm is on its way over the weekend. Hope all stay safe.


Hope you stay safe too Mary


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.

This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!

Oops somehow I posted this too soon.

Sam can you see the "Roomba" vacuum under the table, lol! Oh I still love mine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


Glad your DH was ok, but too bad about the TV stand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


Glad Husband is okay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here about your neice Heather , hope the surgeon can go in via the groin


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


I like the colour of the mats!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Christmas is definitely in the not too distant future. So with that in mind I began looking online at hampers for Stus brother and SIL for delivery. As we are flying down to be with them we can’t carry anything too big with us, so decided a hamper would be the way to go. Found a good place in their town who can do it, so will order it for them. I will begin adding a few extras to my weekly grocery shop from now on, as I make up a goodie bag for staff and family for Christmas.
We have a super store which sells really special treats which I like to add to their gift bags.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


Oh my goodness and thank goodness he's OK, he could have had some really nasty cuts from the glass, just good to know he's OK every thing else is replaceable, beside I like the sound of your new TV stand.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the colour of the mats!


Thanks Julie, so that's 1 vote for me to keep them, lol! Are you able to start planting a veggie garden yet?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Before I forget thanks for the opening Sam and ladies for the summary.
The chilli recipe sounds like the one I make and it's really delicious.

Sam sorry to read your having health issues again, do as the doctor tells you and keep taking your medication.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


You should definitely keep the mats - they go so well with your picture on the wall.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


Hope everything goes well for your niece, good that they caught it though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for another bumper batch of recipes Sam. Thanks summary ladies for getting another week going.
I'm just about to head for bed and off to Rome in the morning. Forecast is for storms and gusty winds tomorrow, just what I need when I'm taking off in a plane!! Will take plenty of photos but won't post them until I get back. Play nicely while I'm away.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> A cool start to our Labour weekend, with showers in the mix also.
> We had planned to buy and plant tomatoes and veg but Stu has twisted his knee so not upto lifting heavy bags of compost etc so will have to wait.
> Been wearing my Outlander shawl and sent a pic to my cousin Pam. She wants the pattern so will give her a copy next week when she comes to stay.
> It's from Ravelry free down load named Claire's Rent Shawl in crochet, but there are lots of them in knit as well.


Oops! Hope the knee gets better fast for Stu.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> You should definitely keep the mats - they go so well with your picture on the wall.


Thanks, so that's 2 votes to keep them will wait for a third that should convince me, lol! Not a clear photo of the placemats as they are leaf's in a circle.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oops! Hope the knee gets better fast for Stu.


We have a standing joke about his bad knees. He hurt them playing football when young, we call it knee-moania lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another bumper batch of recipes Sam. Thanks summary ladies for getting another week going.
> I'm just about to head for bed and off to Rome in the morning. Forecast is for storms and gusty winds tomorrow, just what I need when I'm taking off in a plane!! Will take plenty of photos but won't post them until I get back. Play nicely while I'm away.


Enjoy your trip and hope the wind settles down before your take off.
How long are you going for?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> We have a standing joke about his bad knees. He hurt them playing football when young, we call it knee-moania lol!


????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks Julie, so that's 1 vote for me to keep them, lol! Are you able to start planting a veggie garden yet?


I am needing more pots, I have transplanted my Rhubarb crowns.
:sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Well back to knitting will check in before bedtime. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


Saying prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for the new start and thank you summary ladies for the summary. 
I finally got all four of the small pumpkins in the oven, I've never had pumpkins so hard to get split open, goodness, had to resort to a hammer, but I got it. lol I'll puree them later after they cool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swiss Miss said:


> I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


Welcome, it's friendship, family, and food, with some crafting in between, and of course, coffee, tea, or whatever your prefered beverage is. Hope you visit often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, no work today so late start, if you can call 7am late.
> 
> Missed all of last week's KTP except Sam's opening and our clever girls summary.
> 
> ...


Hope you were able to get your battery and everything all worked out. 
Have fun at knit group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


Praying that all goes well and she has an uneventful procedure and recovery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd keep the placemats!

Angela, safe travels. Have a blast!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


Oh no! I'm glad he's fine, that could have been horrible.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd keep the placemats!
> 
> Angela, safe travels. Have a blast!


????????
You've convinced me, lol! Just hope they're not too kitschy ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Well another day has passed, night everyone.????????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the great recipes. The stroganoff and chili recipes are tops for my printer. Hard to determine which will be Sunday's lunch, probably the stroganoff. Thanks ladies for the summaries and updates.
Fan, thought that was a great shawl and should keep one very warm.
Hoping the little 11 year old needing heart surgery will be able to have it done through the vein or artery. She is so young to have this problem.
I like the place mats, think they look really nice on the table with the colors in the picture.
Good thoughts for the night and evening for all. Thinking of early bed myself as suddenly am tired.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


Very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have a standing joke about his bad knees. He hurt them playing football when young, we call it knee-moania lol!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam thanks for starting us off again, I don’t know where the weeks go. Hope the thrush is better quickly.
Kate & Margaret thanks for doing the summaries.
Heather, hope your niece gets fixed up quickly, poor girl
Lynette, I like the placemates & they look really well with the painting, brings out the colors. Do you have a stained glass window or just an artifact of the photo?
Sonja, I’m So glad your DH didn’t do himself any serious damage,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have a standing joke about his bad knees. He hurt them playing football when young, we call it knee-moania lol!


Hope he's doing better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swiss Miss said:


> I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


Swiss Miss, welcome to our tea table! Hope you will visit often. Please let us know how you liked the recipe. We love to have new people join us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angela, have a great holiday.

Swiss miss, hope you join in the chatting. Tell us how the bread turns out.

I think I want to try the peasant bread.

GD went to a birthday party after school & GS is out on the combine so in his “happy place”????????
I got the 3 rd Outlander book, Voyager from the library yesterday& have been reading this afternoon, lazy thing????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope he's doing better soon


He said it's feeling better today but doesn't want to make it worse so resting up in man cave watching V8 supercar racing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wanted to include this recipe in today's list but it would have been the only recipe. hope someone tries it. --- sam
> 
> MY MOTHER'S PEASANT BREAD
> 
> ...


That sounds good, and really easy. Please remind me to try it next week! Way too much going on this weekend to try it before then.

Yesterday was my knitting group. A friend of mine joined us. She is a relatively new knitter, does fine working flat, but wanted help getting started in the round, so she joined us. I am proud to say that by the end of the the afternoon, she was doing well! She even told me later that she had tried several times at home, and did it correctly. Also, please keep our friend, Luckylady, who usually posts on the main forum, in your prayers. She has beat cancer, but now faces some other health issues. She was telling us yesterday of some of the issues she is dealing with before she can have needed surgery. I told her to keep positive, that we all were praying for her, and I could have friends the world over praying for her, also, if she wanted. She was pleased to hear it.

Tomorrow is our knitting circle, different than knitting group, but some of the same people, knit in. We get together and have a pot luck lunch, knit, visit, have vendors come in, silent auction, swap, and just plain have a great time together. Then in the evening, DH and I have another big evening, with a catered dinner that is always tasty! Hopefully, Sunday will be a little less busy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> A cool start to our Labour weekend, with showers in the mix also.
> We had planned to buy and plant tomatoes and veg but Stu has twisted his knee so not upto lifting heavy bags of compost etc so will have to wait.
> Been wearing my Outlander shawl and sent a pic to my cousin Pam. She wants the pattern so will give her a copy next week when she comes to stay.
> It's from Ravelry free down load named Claire's Rent Shawl in crochet, but there are lots of them in knit as well.


I hope Stu's knee is better soon. I will have to go look for the pattern. It looks simple and warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Great recipes Sam. Sorry you're having trouble with thrush, I've had a round a couple of times with it because of one of my inhalers.
> 
> Hope everyone else with ailments gets better soon.


Be sure you rinse your mouth out after using your inhaler. I have been fortunate enough not to have had thrush from mine, but the paperwork that came with it says to rinse after using.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


Oh, no! I'm glad he's ok. Yes, a new fad for sure! Glad you have finished the coat set.

I forgot to tell you all that I tried the pink hat on Arriana yesterday. It fit fine. I told her I had a friend with a little girl who needed a new winter hat, but I didn't know if it would fit. Would she try it on for me, please? "Sure!" So, I will gift them next week when I see my friend. The blue one I posted the photo of last week goes to her son, who is under 2.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam thanks for starting us off again, I don't know where the weeks go. Hope the thrush is better quickly.
> Kate & Margaret thanks for doing the summaries.
> Heather, hope your niece gets fixed up quickly, poor girl
> Lynette, I like the placemates & they look really well with the painting, brings out the colors. Do you have a stained glass window or just an artifact of the photo?
> Sonja, I'm So glad your DH didn't do himself any serious damage,


It's some kind of vinyl covering that was on the kitchen windows when I bought this house. One of the few things that wasn't removed, lol!
The theme in my kitchen is what I call "Bubbles". Have glass round bubble tiles as a backsplash, also in the entranceway I found a light fixture from Israel that is tiny glass bubbles in the same rainbow colours as the kitchen windows. I love it! What can I say, cheeky me....????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


Those are really pretty! They really pull the color out in the picture on the wall. Are they fabric? You could always spray them with Scotch Guard. They wouldn't stain that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another bumper batch of recipes Sam. Thanks summary ladies for getting another week going.
> I'm just about to head for bed and off to Rome in the morning. Forecast is for storms and gusty winds tomorrow, just what I need when I'm taking off in a plane!! Will take plenty of photos but won't post them until I get back. Play nicely while I'm away.


Prayers for a safe flight and trip. Have a great time! I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have a standing joke about his bad knees. He hurt them playing football when young, we call it knee-moania lol!


 :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Those are really pretty! They really pull the color out in the picture on the wall. Are they fabric? You could always spray them with Scotch Guard. They wouldn't stain that way.


Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Today was a busy one. I started the day out with a trip to the hospital for blood work. I have to have it several weeks in advance for the neurologist, as some of it has to be sent out, something about one of the tests requiring freezing? Anyway, I was really surprised. I was in at 8:45, registered, called back, drawn, and on my way out the door to the car by 9:00!!!! That doesn't often happen! It may even be a first. Then off to a rubber stamp card class. That was fun, as usual. It was only to be a 2 hour class, but as usual, a few of us stayed after talking, and ordering rubber stamps and supplies, so we can do more of those cards, and how ever else we think of to use the stamps in the set. So DH beat me home. Oh, well. It doesn't happen often. I usually am home to greet him at the door. I started to make him a nail apron which he will use when he sells raffle tickets. He couldn't find the one he had been using one evening, and asked for this one. Of course the next evening he found the usual one. I finally got around to making it. We went for perch supper, then came home, and I finished it. I have a LOT of Crown Royal whiskey bags. For those not familiar with it, it is packaged in a purple (for the regular kind) flannel bag with gold stitching and drawstring. There are several flavored versions that come with different colored bags for each flavor. DH and DSL both want me to make them Crown Royal quilts! We will see. I keep putting it off, as I hate cutting apart things. I have been looking on Pinterest for ideas for the quilts, but I don't think I will have them made for this Christmas! Again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


Ooh gorgeous colours!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


They are beautiful!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope Stu's knee is better soon. I will have to go look for the pattern. It looks simple and warm.


I've been tinkering with my shawl and have added 12 inch tails to the points and crossed it over my body to tie at the back. It's fitting me better that way.
Also thinking about doing another one in my family tartan colours, dark blue for base then red green and black stripes.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Phooey just dropped some stitches and there's no way I'm even attempting to pick them up, grrrrrr! Never mind it was way too large for me so will start anew tomorrow. I should've gone to bed when I said I was over an hour ago, lol! That will teach me. Catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That sounds good, and really easy. Please remind me to try it next week! Way too much going on this weekend to try it before then.
> 
> Yesterday was my knitting group. A friend of mine joined us. She is a relatively new knitter, does fine working flat, but wanted help getting started in the round, so she joined us. I am proud to say that by the end of the the afternoon, she was doing well! She even told me later that she had tried several times at home, and did it correctly. Also, please keep our friend, Luckylady, who usually posts on the main forum, in your prayers. She has beat cancer, but now faces some other health issues. She was telling us yesterday of some of the issues she is dealing with before she can have needed surgery. I told her to keep positive, that we all were praying for her, and I could have friends the world over praying for her, also, if she wanted. She was pleased to hear it.
> 
> Tomorrow is our knitting circle, different than knitting group, but some of the same people, knit in. We get together and have a pot luck lunch, knit, visit, have vendors come in, silent auction, swap, and just plain have a great time together. Then in the evening, DH and I have another big evening, with a catered dinner that is always tasty! Hopefully, Sunday will be a little less busy.


You are busy, sounds like fun though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad your DH is ok. I’m with Fan, I like the sound of the new t.v. stand.

Went to meeting and Knitted 2nd sock down to several rows of toe decreases. Will finish tomorrow. Thinking of starting moss stitch scarf with some pretty blue wool I bought at Yarns on First in Napa, CA.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, no! I'm glad he's ok. Yes, a new fad for sure! Glad you have finished the coat set.
> 
> I forgot to tell you all that I tried the pink hat on Arriana yesterday. It fit fine. I told her I had a friend with a little girl who needed a new winter hat, but I didn't know if it would fit. Would she try it on for me, please? "Sure!" So, I will gift them next week when I see my friend. The blue one I posted the photo of last week goes to her son, who is under 2.


How sweet of Arriana to be a model for you. :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you were able to get your battery and everything all worked out.
> Have fun at knit group.


Weather settled in with rain for a few days so charger still at shop, too wet to ride that far. Did go down to local hub for that activity display.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been tinkering with my shawl and have added 12 inch tails to the points and crossed it over my body to tie at the back. It's fitting me better that way.
> Also thinking about doing another one in my family tartan colours, dark blue for base then red green and black stripes.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Phooey just dropped some stitches and there's no way I'm even attempting to pick them up, grrrrrr! Never mind it was way too large for me so will start anew tomorrow. I should've gone to bed when I said I was over an hour ago, lol! That will teach me. Catch you tomorrow.


I've done that, it sucks, hopefully tomorrow will be a better knitting day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Weather settled in with rain for a few days so charger still at shop, too wet to ride that far. Did go down to local hub for that activity display.


Yuck!, Well better that you didn't go riding that far, but nice that you were able to get out.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I swear SE Qld has gotten colder as day goes on. Have had to close up fully and have pulled out one of my lounge snuggies. (Light weight blanket with sleeves) to watch the supercars run around a very wet track and do some work on a charity blanket


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


I'm so sorry that Ray is having such swings in mood and that his memory is deteriorating, but it is wonderful that you felt good after your shopping. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I swear SE Qld has gotten colder as day goes on. Have had to close up fully and have pulled out one of my lounge snuggies. (Light weight blanket with sleeves) to watch the supercars run around a very wet track and do some work on a charity blanket


So spring sprung a leak? lol
We had no rain in the forecast for the foreseeable future, the skies opened up and poured the rain down, of course I had watered really well this morning, to get the weed & feed watered in, if I hadn't done that, it wouldn't have rained. :sm16: 
We need the rain, but I'd just as soon if mother nature is going to water, save the dollars on our water bill. lol, oh well...

And on that note, good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


This is such a tough situation, Marilyn, be strong.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good hearty recipes Sam- could just about use them today- there is a breeze chilling things down. Labour Day Holiday on Monday, and we have a change of Government, but I must not be Political! This traditionally is the weekend to plant out your tomatoes, but I have run out of pots, large enough!


I was just thinking the same with a gale blowing here! Thank you, Sam. I shall try some of those. Thank you for the round up, too, Darowil and Kate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks Julie, so that's 1 vote for me to keep them, lol! Are you able to start planting a veggie garden yet?


1 vote from me too , they are lovely


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swiss Miss said:


> I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for starting us Sam- the Rice Pudding looks really good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


Not good news this Heather. Praying that it can done via the groin and that she has an uneventful recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


It sure could have been a lot worse than it was- more furniture ruined or even worse some major injury to DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


Lovely colour mats. Looks a cosy little corner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another bumper batch of recipes Sam. Thanks summary ladies for getting another week going.
> I'm just about to head for bed and off to Rome in the morning. Forecast is for storms and gusty winds tomorrow, just what I need when I'm taking off in a plane!! Will take plenty of photos but won't post them until I get back. Play nicely while I'm away.


Hopefully the weather will be OK for your take off. Have a lovely trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


They are stunning- it is a pest that they aren't washable but they really do lift the corner so if you can be sure you will remember to move them when you use the table well worth keeping them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Today was a busy one. I started the day out with a trip to the hospital for blood work. I have to have it several weeks in advance for the neurologist, as some of it has to be sent out, something about one of the tests requiring freezing? Anyway, I was really surprised. I was in at 8:45, registered, called back, drawn, and on my way out the door to the car by 9:00!!!! That doesn't often happen! It may even be a first. Then off to a rubber stamp card class. That was fun, as usual. It was only to be a 2 hour class, but as usual, a few of us stayed after talking, and ordering rubber stamps and supplies, so we can do more of those cards, and how ever else we think of to use the stamps in the set. So DH beat me home. Oh, well. It doesn't happen often. I usually am home to greet him at the door. I started to make him a nail apron which he will use when he sells raffle tickets. He couldn't find the one he had been using one evening, and asked for this one. Of course the next evening he found the usual one. I finally got around to making it. We went for perch supper, then came home, and I finished it. I have a LOT of Crown Royal whiskey bags. For those not familiar with it, it is packaged in a purple (for the regular kind) flannel bag with gold stitching and drawstring. There are several flavored versions that come with different colored bags for each flavor. DH and DSL both want me to make them Crown Royal quilts! We will see. I keep putting it off, as I hate cutting apart things. I have been looking on Pinterest for ideas for the quilts, but I don't think I will have them made for this Christmas! Again.


Great colour


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a bus trip today with Guild. At one place I found a frog with a sound in him and said we should get him to press every time needed to frog. Didn't get him. But he would have had good use on the way home as Althea and I both needed to frog! 
No-one else around us was knitting- don't know whether anyone was further back on the bus. But what self respecting knitting group sit on a bus for a couple of hours without many knitting?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


Feeling so much better shows how important it was for your health that Ray is now in care. Hard for you though on his unhappy days and seeing him changing so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


Many healing prayers for her. I do hope she is OK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I sure did have a monologue here didn't I?
And now to go and eat and then look at the digest.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


Oh dear! I am glad he is OK and the TV isn't broken.
:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


Those placemats look lovely. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


I am so sorry DH is having such a hard time. I am glad you are feeling more rested.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another bumper batch of recipes Sam. Thanks summary ladies for getting another week going.
> I'm just about to head for bed and off to Rome in the morning. Forecast is for storms and gusty winds tomorrow, just what I need when I'm taking off in a plane!! Will take plenty of photos but won't post them until I get back. Play nicely while I'm away.


Have a lovely time! My friend is in Rome today on a cruise and she says it is very sunny!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Had a bus trip today with Guild. At one place I found a frog with a sound in him and said we should get him to press every time needed to frog. Didn't get him. But he would have had good use on the way home as Althea and I both needed to frog!
> No-one else around us was knitting- don't know whether anyone was further back on the bus. But what self respecting knitting group sit on a bus for a couple of hours without many knitting?


Shame on them :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Heather - I hope all goes well for your DN and that they are able to do the procedure through a vein.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so glad you are getting much needed rest and are feeling better.. so sorry for Rays moods and mental decline.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good hearty recipes Sam- could just about use them today- there is a breeze chilling things down. Labour Day Holiday on Monday, and we have a change of Government, but I must not be Political! This traditionally is the weekend to plant out your tomatoes, but I have run out of pots, large enough!


And it was only 15c here also today, in fact at 9pm (now) I have the heater on. :sm19: And 3 days ago it was 33c. We could do with some temperatures somewhere in between I think.

Am thinking of planting 1 tomato plant in a pot this year, as home grown are so much nicer than the tasteless ones in the supermarket.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, no work today so late start, if you can call 7am late.
> 
> Missed all of last week's KTP except Sam's opening and our clever girls summary.
> 
> ...


I hope your knit and natter was successful. Good luck with the bike.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Sonja! So thankful that your DH wasn't badly hurt! How frightening that must have been for both of you! Though I have always admired the glass coffee tables and shelving units I have also always been so afraid of them for just that reason. A paint spattered step sounds like it could be a nice trend...seiously! Certainly safer than the glass shelves.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those placemats are the perfect accent to the picture on the wall. I vote to keep them...LOL


kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute apron Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Today was a busy one. I started the day out with a trip to the hospital for blood work. I have to have it several weeks in advance for the neurologist, as some of it has to be sent out, something about one of the tests requiring freezing? Anyway, I was really surprised. I was in at 8:45, registered, called back, drawn, and on my way out the door to the car by 9:00!!!! That doesn't often happen! It may even be a first. Then off to a rubber stamp card class. That was fun, as usual. It was only to be a 2 hour class, but as usual, a few of us stayed after talking, and ordering rubber stamps and supplies, so we can do more of those cards, and how ever else we think of to use the stamps in the set. So DH beat me home. Oh, well. It doesn't happen often. I usually am home to greet him at the door. I started to make him a nail apron which he will use when he sells raffle tickets. He couldn't find the one he had been using one evening, and asked for this one. Of course the next evening he found the usual one. I finally got around to making it. We went for perch supper, then came home, and I finished it. I have a LOT of Crown Royal whiskey bags. For those not familiar with it, it is packaged in a purple (for the regular kind) flannel bag with gold stitching and drawstring. There are several flavored versions that come with different colored bags for each flavor. DH and DSL both want me to make them Crown Royal quilts! We will see. I keep putting it off, as I hate cutting apart things. I have been looking on Pinterest for ideas for the quilts, but I don't think I will have them made for this Christmas! Again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


Glad he is ok and didnt hurt himself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> You should definitely keep the mats - they go so well with your picture on the wall.


I agree, they are lovely. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for another bumper batch of recipes Sam. Thanks summary ladies for getting another week going.
> I'm just about to head for bed and off to Rome in the morning. Forecast is for storms and gusty winds tomorrow, just what I need when I'm taking off in a plane!! Will take plenty of photos but won't post them until I get back. Play nicely while I'm away.


Have a wonderful trip and I hope the forecast is wrong for your flight over.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, have a great holiday.
> 
> Swiss miss, hope you join in the chatting. Tell us how the bread turns out.
> 
> ...


Hahaha... Bonnie you are funny...lazy? I dont think so. Enjoy the book. Outlander series was the best set of books that I have ever read. And enjoying the series just as much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry that Ray is having such swings in mood and that his memory is deteriorating, but it is wonderful that you felt good after your shopping.
> Hugs!!


From me too.....


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All great sounding recipes..I hope your reoccurring infection goes into dormancy for good.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


prayers that all goes well for your DN.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Be sure you rinse your mouth out after using your inhaler. I have been fortunate enough not to have had thrush from mine, but the paperwork that came with it says to rinse after using.


My MIL would get thrush from time to time and she always had a bottle of swish and swallow Nystatin (prescription) in the cupboard. She also swore by buttermilk as a great help.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


Sorry your DH is having mood swings, seems this is normal for patients with Dementia, but like you said must be hard to see your loved one declining this way. I have a few neighbors whose husbands are in the same situation. 
Try to be strong and patient, just keep remembering the good times you've both shared during your marriage.

Perhaps take a photo album with you on your next visit and have a trip down "Memory Lane", he may remember but he may not. Just a suggestion.

Glad you have a little more time for yourself, keep strong and sending "BIG HUGS".


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the new start. I was over on the old one typing away when I realized it was Saturday and time to jump over. The summaries are very helpful - thankyou. Must be a lot of work! 
Bonnie, glad the accident wasn't worse. Angelam, have a safe uneventful fun filled trip. Stay safe! And there's more to comment on but I don't remember ???? Sorry. Oh the peasant bread sounds wonderful, so do some of the other recipes. 
Going to be a little busy today, cleaning up the house before the clean police condem it. DS and dil coming over tomorrow. Still have a ham in freezer so will cook that. Also still have jalapeños so will make bacon wrapped cream cheese filled poppers. I can't really eat them as they are way too hot for me, but DS and DH love them. And of course will knit as soon as I'm done with the cleaning. It's always amazing how much mess 2 people can make ! 

Have a great day everyone. Sam, hope the thrush gets better.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


Very pretty! Love the color.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Feeling so much better shows how important it was for your health that Ray is now in care. Hard for you though on his unhappy days and seeing him changing so much.


Yes, from me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had a beautiful day here till about 2pm when the wind started to pick up , decided to take mish out before it got any worse , miscalculated that, all I can say is thank goodness I dont wear a wig at least I just beat the rain, think it was very rude of storm Brian not to wait till he was invited , wonder who thinks of these names


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


I see that your table is glass, is there a way to mount them under the table? It would give the illusion of placemats without messing them up.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

linwoodknitter said:


> I see that your table is glass, is there a way to mount them under the table? It would give the illusion of placemats without messing them up.


Never thought of that, but would mean they would have to be glued so I wouldn't do that. Guess some items are truly made to be for decoration only and these fit into that category. I don't mind as I don't have little children visiting only the old ones, lol! Seniors and all my ???? friends, ha!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Off to do some washing then perhaps a quick trip to Walmart, need to use the leaf blower on the deck then hopefully will have time to sit and restart my sweater. Actually it's a beautiful day outside may even be able to enjoy a Ginger Latte on the deck, one last time. TTYL ☕☕


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


That's pretty. Weird they would Make place mats that weren't washable though


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


They are lovely and such a beautiful colour.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Today was a busy one. I started the day out with a trip to the hospital for blood work. I have to have it several weeks in advance for the neurologist, as some of it has to be sent out, something about one of the tests requiring freezing? Anyway, I was really surprised. I was in at 8:45, registered, called back, drawn, and on my way out the door to the car by 9:00!!!! That doesn't often happen! It may even be a first. Then off to a rubber stamp card class. That was fun, as usual. It was only to be a 2 hour class, but as usual, a few of us stayed after talking, and ordering rubber stamps and supplies, so we can do more of those cards, and how ever else we think of to use the stamps in the set. So DH beat me home. Oh, well. It doesn't happen often. I usually am home to greet him at the door. I started to make him a nail apron which he will use when he sells raffle tickets. He couldn't find the one he had been using one evening, and asked for this one. Of course the next evening he found the usual one. I finally got around to making it. We went for perch supper, then came home, and I finished it. I have a LOT of Crown Royal whiskey bags. For those not familiar with it, it is packaged in a purple (for the regular kind) flannel bag with gold stitching and drawstring. There are several flavored versions that come with different colored bags for each flavor. DH and DSL both want me to make them Crown Royal quilts! We will see. I keep putting it off, as I hate cutting apart things. I have been looking on Pinterest for ideas for the quilts, but I don't think I will have them made for this Christmas! Again.


Great idea!
:sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


I'm glad you are getting rested up again, Just shows you how worn out you've been from all the stress. I think Ray being up & down is part of the Parkinson's


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


Glad you are feeling more rested Lynn and hope you're not stiff tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I agree, weird to find people on the bus not knitting, I always take mine when we travel. I didn’t used to take it when just going to Lloydminster, an hour away but now I do & DH rolls his eyes at me but I spend much much re than that hour in the car waiting on him at various places

Well, the combines put s pretty good dent in the canola but we got rain???????? overnight so stopped again, need another day or day &a half to be finished. Wither bin coming this morning as all are full, both DH & renter are waiting for price of grain to go up before selling but doesn’t make sense to me if he has to spend big bucks on more bins but what do I know, I’m just the wife????
Well, I better get moving, a few things to do here & then I’m off to the church again after lunch for prep for the fall supper tomorrow, not sure what all is in the works today, peeling turnips & chopping onions for the dressing are 2 things I know about. I think I’ll take my big jugs of pickles today so I have less to carry in tomorrow as I’m taking 2 big roasters of beets & 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes 
We are invited out for supper, it was a friends birthday last week


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, you need to show these to David

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502485-1.html

I don't know where this woman finds her funnies but I go looking for them every day


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, you need to show these to David
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502485-1.html
> 
> I don't know where this woman finds her funnies but I go looking for them every day


Oh very funny, going to send to one of my friends who's husband is a fisherman.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Today was a busy one. I started the day out with a trip to the hospital for blood work. I have to have it several weeks in advance for the neurologist, as some of it has to be sent out, something about one of the tests requiring freezing? Anyway, I was really surprised. I was in at 8:45, registered, called back, drawn, and on my way out the door to the car by 9:00!!!! That doesn't often happen! It may even be a first. Then off to a rubber stamp card class. That was fun, as usual. It was only to be a 2 hour class, but as usual, a few of us stayed after talking, and ordering rubber stamps and supplies, so we can do more of those cards, and how ever else we think of to use the stamps in the set. So DH beat me home. Oh, well. It doesn't happen often. I usually am home to greet him at the door. I started to make him a nail apron which he will use when he sells raffle tickets. He couldn't find the one he had been using one evening, and asked for this one. Of course the next evening he found the usual one. I finally got around to making it. We went for perch supper, then came home, and I finished it. I have a LOT of Crown Royal whiskey bags. For those not familiar with it, it is packaged in a purple (for the regular kind) flannel bag with gold stitching and drawstring. There are several flavored versions that come with different colored bags for each flavor. DH and DSL both want me to make them Crown Royal quilts! We will see. I keep putting it off, as I hate cutting apart things. I have been looking on Pinterest for ideas for the quilts, but I don't think I will have them made for this Christmas! Again.


Great apron idea, I have only two crown royal bags, and one holds our scrabble pieces. Alas, here the bottles no longer come in these lovely soft bags...boo hoo!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


They are beautiful! My vote is keep'em for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 21 October '17

Today I think was the last football game for Ayden. He is anxiously awaiting the basketball season to arrive in a couple of weeks. He came through unscathed thank goodness.

76° and sunny today - the same for tomorrow - then we start the cool down. Ugh!

I'm going to call my friend Wendell today - ask him if he has his rain boots out yet. Seattle is to get a lot of rain today - and they expect some flooding. Wendell's house is up on one the hills that surround Seattle so he really has nothing to worry about. He just won't need to water his plants for a few days.

BREAKFAST BACON BREAD BOWLS RECIPE

These Breakfast Bacon Bread Bowls are a breakfast lover's dream come true: rolls stuffed with bacon, eggs, and cheese! Perfect for quick and easy, on the go breakfasts!

Prep Time: 5 mins
Cook Time: 10 mins
Total Time: 15 mins
Servings: 6 bowls

Ingredients
3 slices Smithfield Thick Cut Cherrywood Smoked Bacon diced
1/4 cup diced yellow onion
4 large eggs whisked
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese plus more for topping
salt and pepper to taste
6 rolls
red pepper flakes and parsley optional for topping

Instructions
1. Using a knife, cut a circle in the top of each roll. Take the top off and remove some of the filling by hand (see video for visual). 
2. Heat a large non-stick pan over high heat and spray with cooking spray.
3. Once hot, stir in bacon and onions and cook for 4-5 minutes, or until the bacon is cooked.
4. Pour in whisked eggs and use a spatula to gently fold the eggs into the bacon and onions until eggs have cooked, about 1-2 minutes. 
5. Stir in cheese and season with salt and pepper, to taste. 
6. Use 1/4 cup measuring cup to fill each prepared roll. 
7. Top with more cheese and broil for 1-2 minutes, or until cheese has melted. 
8. Garnish and serve!

http://showmetheyummy.com/breakfast-bacon-bread-bowls-recipe/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breakfast+Bacon+Bread+Bowls+Recipe&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

VEGAN PUMPKIN POWER MUFFINS

These vegan pumpkin power muffins are brimming with cozy fall flavor. They're packed with energizing seeds, vitamin-rich pumpkin, and fiber-filled whole spelt flour. They're just sweet enough to make them desirable but not so sweet that they can't be enjoyed for breakfast or healthy snack!

Total Time 35 minutes
Servings 12 muffins
Author Ashley

Ingredients

Wet Ingredients
1 tablespoon ground flaxseed
2 tablespoons filtered water
1 cup unsweetened pumpkin purée
1/2 loosely packed cup finely grated carrot
1/3 cup coconut sugar
1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon melted virgin coconut oil
1/4 cup pure maple syrup
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

Dry Ingredients
1 1/2 cups whole spelt flour
1/4 cup raw sunflower seeds, plus more for topping if desired
1/4 pepitas, plus more for topping if desired
1/4 cup dried cranberries or dried tart cherries
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon aluminum-free baking powder
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt

Instructions
1. Preheat the oven to 350F. Line a muffin pan with parchment paper liners.
2. In a medium mixing bowl, whisk together the ground flaxseed and water. Let stand for 5 minutes to thicken. Then, whisk in the remaining wet ingredients (i.e., pumpkin purée, carrot, coconut sugar, coconut oil, maple syrup, and vanilla).
3. In a large mixing bowl, whisk together the dry ingredients (i.e., spelt flour, sunflower seeds, pepitas, cranberries, baking soda, baking powder, sea salt).
4. Add the wet mixture to the dry mixture and use a large wooden spoon to stir until just combined (read: no flour patches remain). Be careful not to overmix-spelt has a delicate gluten structure, so over-mixing can result in dry, crumbly muffins.
5. Divide the batter equally among the 12 muffin liners. (Since the batter is quite thick and fluffy, an ice cream scoop is great for this job.)
6. If desired, garnish the top of each with a light sprinkling of sunflower seeds and pepitas. Press down lightly to ensure they stick to the batter.
7. Bake for 18 to 22 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of a muffin comes out mostly clean with a few moist crumbs at the tip.
8. Cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then transfer to a wire cooling rack to cool completely.
Note: *Green or black sunflower seeds after baking? Fret not. Don't be surprised if the sunflower seeds inside the muffins turn a dark green or nearly black shade-this is a completely normal, natural reaction. Sunflower seeds contain chlorophyll, which reacts with baking soda when heated and turns green. But neither the flavor nor the nutritional properties are affected by this quirky color change!

http://www.blissfulbasil.com/vegan-pumpkin-power-muffins/

skillet cranberry roasted chicken and potatoes

prep time 15 minutes
cook time 45 minutes
total time 1 hour
servings serves 4

INGREDIENTS
4 skin-on chicken breasts or thighs
1/4 cup olive oil divided
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh rosemary
2 cloves garlic minced or grated
zest + juice of 1/2 lemon
kosher salt and pepper
1 pound baby potatoes halved
3 carrots chopped
1 cup white wine or chicken broth
1 1/2 cups fresh cranberries
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons balsamic

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.
2. Rub the chicken with 2 tablespoons olive oil, the thyme, rosemary, garlic and lemon zest. Season with salt and pepper.
3. Heat a large oven safe skillet over medium-high heat. 
4. Add 2 tablespoons olive oil. 
5. When the oil shimmers, add the chicken, skin side down, and sear until golden, about 5 minutes. Flip and cook 5 minutes more. 
6. Remove the chicken from the skillet. 
7. Add 2 tablespoons butter, the potatoes, carrots, and a pinch each of salt and pepper. Cook, stirring often, until slightly softened, about 5 minutes. 
8. Pour in the wine, deglazing the pan and scraping up any browned bits off the bottom. Simmer the wine for 5 minutes or until reduced slightly. Remove from the heat and nestle the chicken into the potatoes. Add the lemon juice.
9. In a small bowl, toss together the cranberries, brown sugar and balsamic vinegar. Sprinkle the cranberries over the chicken. 
10. Transfer to the oven and roast for 20-25 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through and the potatoes are tender. 
11. Plate the chicken and potatoes and drizzle with the sauce left in the pan.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/skillet-cranberry-roasted-chicken-and-potatoes/?utm_source=Half+Baked+Harvest&utm_campaign=3e6f900ae5-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_NEW+DESIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d725c901c-3e6f900ae5-39448691

6 Ingredient Healthy Pumpkin Fudge

Servings: 25 pieces

Ingredients
2 cups creamy nut butter
1/2 cup coconut oil
1/2 cup pumpkin puree
1/4 cup maple syrup
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
1/4 cup chocolate chips vegan if necessary

Instructions 
1. Line an 8x8 pan with parchment paper.
2. Melt the nut butter and coconut oil in the microwave starting with 30 second increments until loose enough to combine.
3. Mix in the pumpkin puree, maple syrup and pumpkin pie spice.
4. Pour the mixture into the pan and allow to harden in the freezer.
5. Once hard melt the chocolate chips in the microwave. Heat for 30 seconds at first and then 10 second increments until it's melted.
6. Drizzle the melted chocolate over the fudge and then pop back into the freezer!
7. Serve frozen or allow to thaw for a few minutes for a creamier texture.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/healthy-pumpkin-fudge-recipe/2/

Cast Iron Skillet Whole Roasted Chicken With Potatoes

Remember to heat your cast-iron skillet in the pre-heating oven before loading your cast-iron skillet with the vegetables and chicken. This technique ensures a crisped bottom rather than a gelatinous one. You can also use a roasting pan for this recipe, but the results on the underside will be softer.

Serves: serves 4

Ingredients
4 to 4½ pound whole chicken
Kosher salt
Olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper
1 onion, any flavor will do, sliced
1 russet potato, very thinly sliced (no need to peel the skin)
½ sweet potato, very thinly sliced (no need to peel the skin)
6-8 sprigs of fresh thyme

Instructions
1. Pat the chicken dry with paper towels and season generously with kosher salt inside and out. Let the chicken sit for 1 hour or in the refrigerator overnight.
2. Preheat the oven to 425°F and set a 12-inch cast iron skillet inside on the middle rack. 
3. Tie the legs of the chicken together with string or twine and pat dry with paper towels again. 
4. Drizzle with olive oil and lightly rub or brush the skin to cover it evenly. 
5. Season with a bit more salt and freshly ground black pepper. 
6. In a medium bowl, toss the vegetables with half of the thyme leaves and a drizzle of olive oil and set aside.
7. Once the oven comes to temperature, drizzle 1-2 tablespoons of oil in the skillet. 
8. Very carefully place the chicken in the hot pan and quickly move out of the way in case the oil pops. 
9. Carefully add the potatoes, onion, and thyme around the chicken and bake for 50-60 minutes or until a meat thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the thigh without touching the bone reads 155 to 160°F and the juices run clear.
10. Transfer from the oven and loosely tent with foil for about 15 minutes before serving.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/cast-iron-skillet-roasted-chicken-potatoes/

Hawaiian Pizza Muffins

Calories Per Serving 245
Servings 12

Ingredients
2 cups spelt flour
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 eggs
3/4 cups milk
1/2 cup vegetable oil
3/4 cups diced ham
3/4 cups grated mozzarella cheese, plus more for topping
1/4 cup diced pineapple
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil
1/4 cup pizza sauce

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 350°F (180°C). Line a 12-cup muffin tin with paper liners.
2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder, oregano, garlic powder and salt. 
3. In a large bowl, whisk the eggs, then whisk in the milk and oil until smooth. 
4. Add the flour mixture and stir just until well combined. 
5. Stir in the ham, cheese, pineapple and basil.
6. Spoon the batter evenly into the muffin liners.
7. Spoon 1 tsp (5 ml) pizza sauce over each muffin, and then sprinkle with additional mozzarella. 
8. Bake for 20 minutes, or until golden brown and a toothpick inserted into a muffin comes out clean. 
9. Turn out onto a rack to cool. 
10. Store in the refrigerator in an airtight container or bag for up to one week.

http://www.thedailymeal.com/recipes/hawaiian-pizza-muffins-recipe

The Best Ever Oven Roasted Tomato Sauce

Yield 3 Cups

Ingredients
18 ripe Roma (Paste) tomatoes (halved and cored)
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
1/2 small onion, diced
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper (fresh cracked - medium grind)
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
2 tablespoons fresh basil, finely chopped
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary, finely chopped

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 300°. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or silpat mat.
2. In a microwave safe bowl combine onion, garlic and olive oil. Microwave for 30 seconds to infuse the garlic and onion into the oil. When you remove bowl from the oven you will smell the heavenly aroma of garlic and onion. 
3. Add salt, pepper, italian seasoning and sugar to bowl and stir to combine.
4. Place cut tomatoes in a large mixing bowl. Pour in the olive oil mixture over top and toss with your hands or a spoon. Make sure all tomatoes are well coated. 
5. Place tomatoes cut side up on the baking sheet. 
6. Sprinkle with fresh basil, rosemary and any remaining olive oil mixture from the prep bowl.
7. Place on middle rack in oven. Cook for 2 hours at 300°. If doubling recipe rotate pans ½ way through. After 2 hours of slow roasting, your tomatoes will look slightly caramelized.
8. Turn oven up to 400° and roast for 30 minutes, or until the tomatoes start to brown. They will be caramelized and delicious. If you prefer a brighter tomato sauce pull them out before they brown. Approximately 10-15 minutes after you turn the oven to 400°. These roasted for the full 30 minutes have the edges of the tomato nice and browned.
9.Remove pan from oven and transfer tomatoes to the bowl of a food processor. Process until tomato sauce is at your desired consistency.

Note: The tomatoes will cook faster if you remove the seeds, so watch your time.

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2011/06/oven-roasted-tomato-sauce.html

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

POTATO ROSEMARY BREAD

PREP: 2 hours (active) 15 hours (inactive)
COOK: 35 to 45 minutes
TOTAL: 3 hours
YIELD: two 1-pound loaves or 18 dinner rolls

INGREDIENTS:

For the Bread:
1¼ cups (7 ounces) biga (recipe follows)
3 cups plus 2 Tablespoons (14 ounces) unbleached high-gluten or bread flour
1½ teaspoons (.38 ounce) salt
¼ teaspoon (.03 ounce) black pepper, coarsely ground (optional)
1¼ teaspoons (.14 ounce) instant yeast
1 cup (6 ounces) mashed potatoes
1 Tablespoon (.5 ounce) olive oil
2 Tablespoons (.25 ounce) coarsely chopped fresh rosemary
¾ cup plus 2 Tablespoons to 1 cup (7 to 8 ounces) water, at room temperature (or warm if the potatoes are cold)
4 Tablespoons (1 ounce) coarsely chopped roasted garlic (optional)
Semolina flour or cornmeal for dusting
Olive oil for brushing on top

For the Biga:
2½ cups (11.25 ounces) unbleached bread flour
½ teaspoon (.055 ounce) instant yeast
¾ cup plus 2 Tablespoons to 1 cup (7 to 8 ounces) water, at room temperature)

DIRECTIONS:
Make the biga: 
1. Stir together the flour and yeast in a 4-quart bowl (or in the bowl of an electric mixer). 
2. Add ¾ cup plus 2 Tablespoons of water, stirring until everything comes together and makes a coarse ball (or mix on low speed for 1 minute with the paddle attachment). 
3. Adjust the flour or water, according to need, so that the dough is neither too sticky nor too stiff. (It is better to err on the sticky side, as you can adjust easier during kneading. It is harder to add water once the dough firms up.)
4. Sprinkle some flour on the counter and transfer the dough to the counter. Knead for 4 to 6 minutes (or mix on medium speed with the dough hook for 4 minutes), or until the dough is soft and pliable, tacky but not sticky. The internal temperature should be 77° to 81°F.
5. Lightly oil a bowl and transfer the dough to the bowl, rolling it around to coat it with oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and ferment at room temperature for 2 to 4 hours, or until it nearly doubles in size.
6. Remove the dough from the bowl, knead it lightly to degas, and return it to the bowl, covering the bowl with plastic wrap. 
7. Place the bowl in the refrigerator overnight. You can keep this in the refrigerator for up to 3 days, or freeze it in an airtight plastic bag for up to 3 months.
8. Remove the biga from the refrigerator 1 hour before you plan to make the bread. Cut it into about 10 small pieces with a pastry scraper or serrated knife. Cover with a towel or plastic wrap and let sit for 1 hour to take off the chill.

Making the bread:
1. Stir together the flour, salt, black pepper, and yeast into a 4-quart mixing bowl (or in the bowl of an electric mixer). 
2. Add the biga pieces, mashed potatoes, oil, rosemary, and ¾ cup plus 2 Tablespoons water. Stir with a large spoon (or mix on low speed with the paddle attachment) for 1 minute, or until the ingredients form a ball. Add more water, if necessary, or more flour, if the dough is too sticky.
3.Sprinkle flour on the counter, transfer the dough to the counter, and begin to knead (or mix on medium speed with the dough hook). Knead for approximately 10 minutes (or 6 minutes by machine), adding more flour if needed, until the dough is soft and supple, tacky but not sticky. It should pass the windowpane test and register 77° to 81°F. 
4. Flatten the dough and spread the roasted garlic over the top. 
5. Gather the dough into a ball and knead it by hand for 1 minute (you will probably have to dust it with flour first to absorb the moisture from the garlic). Lightly oil a large bowl and transfer the dough to the bowl, rolling it around to coat it with oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap.
6. Ferment at room temperature for approximately 2 hours, or until the dough doubles in size.
7. Remove the dough from the bowl and divide it into 2 equal pieces for loaves, or 18 equal pieces (about 2 ounces each) for dinner rolls. Shape each of the larger pieces into a boule, or shape the smaller pieces into rolls. 
8. Line a sheet pan with baking parchment (use 2 pans for rolls) and dust lightly with semolina flour or cornmeal. 
9. Place the dough on the parchment, separating the pieces so that they will not touch, even after they rise. Mist the dough with spray oil and cover loosely with plastic wrap.
10. Proof at room temperature for 1 to 2 hours (depending on the size of the pieces), or until the dough doubles in size.

Baking the bread:
1. Preheat the oven to 400°F with the oven rack on the middle shelf. 
2. Remove the plastic from the dough and lightly brush the breads or rolls with olive oil. You do not need to score these breads, but you can if you prefer.
3. Place the pan(s) in the oven. 
4. Bake the loaves for 20 minutes, then rotate the pan 180 degrees for even baking. The loaves will take 35 to 45 minutes total to bake. 
5. Bake the rolls for 10 minutes, rotate the pans, and then bake for 10 minutes longer. The loaves and rolls will be a rich golden brown all around, and the internal temperature should register at least 195°F. The loaves should make a hollow sound when thumped on the bottom. 
6. If the loaves or rolls are fully colored but seem too soft, turn off the oven and let them bake for an additional 5 to 10 minutes to firm up.
7. Remove the finished loaves or rolls from the oven and cool on a rack for at least 1 hour for loaves and 20 minutes for rolls before serving.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/potato-rosemary-bread/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy zooming her way. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a pain in the butt. it looked better this morning. i'm about ready to ask doctor for a months supply of meds. it seems i get rid of it and not many days later it's back with a vengence. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Great recipes Sam. Sorry you're having trouble with thrush, I've had a round a couple of times with it because of one of my inhalers.
> 
> Hope everyone else with ailments gets better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of the finished coat set please - i am sure it is as lovely as all your knits are. very glad your husband was not hurt. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love my roomba too. i can go to sleep so easily listening to it cleaning the floors. i like the placemats - are they washable? they are made to spill soup on. lol --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a super and safe trip angelam. --- sam



angelam said:


> Thanks for another bumper batch of recipes Sam. Thanks summary ladies for getting another week going.
> I'm just about to head for bed and off to Rome in the morning. Forecast is for storms and gusty winds tomorrow, just what I need when I'm taking off in a plane!! Will take plenty of photos but won't post them until I get back. Play nicely while I'm away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> We have a standing joke about his bad knees. He hurt them playing football when young, we call it knee-moania lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you have every right to be a 'lazy thing'. let us know what you think of the peasant bread please. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, have a great holiday.
> 
> Swiss miss, hope you join in the chatting. Tell us how the bread turns out.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers on the way. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That sounds good, and really easy. Please remind me to try it next week! Way too much going on this weekend to try it before then.
> 
> Yesterday was my knitting group. A friend of mine joined us. She is a relatively new knitter, does fine working flat, but wanted help getting started in the round, so she joined us. I am proud to say that by the end of the the afternoon, she was doing well! She even told me later that she had tried several times at home, and did it correctly. Also, please keep our friend, Luckylady, who usually posts on the main forum, in your prayers. She has beat cancer, but now faces some other health issues. She was telling us yesterday of some of the issues she is dealing with before she can have needed surgery. I told her to keep positive, that we all were praying for her, and I could have friends the world over praying for her, also, if she wanted. She was pleased to hear it.
> 
> Tomorrow is our knitting circle, different than knitting group, but some of the same people, knit in. We get together and have a pot luck lunch, knit, visit, have vendors come in, silent auction, swap, and just plain have a great time together. Then in the evening, DH and I have another big evening, with a catered dinner that is always tasty! Hopefully, Sunday will be a little less busy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do - i fact i usually rinse it with listerine. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Be sure you rinse your mouth out after using your inhaler. I have been fortunate enough not to have had thrush from mine, but the paperwork that came with it says to rinse after using.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad you are getting rested up Marilyn. it's sad about Ray. --- sam



Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

swish and swallow does a real mental number on me - i just can't do it. i did have some swish and spit which i used. buttermilk huh - i like buttermilk. --- sam



EJS said:


> My MIL would get thrush from time to time and she always had a bottle of swish and swallow Nystatin (prescription) in the cupboard. She also swore by buttermilk as a great help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party wendyacz - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will visit with us 
whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



wendyacz said:


> Great apron idea, I have only two crown royal bags, and one holds our scrabble pieces. Alas, here the bottles no longer come in these lovely soft bags...boo hoo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did everyone go? --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


Enjoy the good days and rest when you get the chance .You looked after him by yourself as long as you could .


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i love my roomba too. i can go to sleep so easily listening to it cleaning the floors. i like the placemats - are they washable? they are made to spill soup on. lol --- sam


No they aren't washable that's the only downside of them. Looks as though each leaf is glued to the one on top and each side, never mind I am keeping them and will try to be extra careful with them, lol!

I have chicken defrosting in the fridge am going to try the skillet roasted potatoes and cranberries, sounds delicious.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you’re wondering it’s a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Caught up on this week's TP, must finish last week's, although I did read the summary - thank you ladies.
Thanks for the start and the recipes Sam, sorry to hear about the thrush.
David (DGS3) is 2 weeks old today, and I got to look after him all by myself on Thursday; don't think I had the privilege with DGSs 1 and 2 until they were at least 2 months old.
Took my 84 yr old MIL shopping yesterday and she wore me out.
Am working away on Christmas presents, will try to photo them all when done.
Niece has also asked me to make baby stuff for selling to raise money for DGN's cheerleading trip to Florida.
Heather sending prayers for you DN.
Marilyn, am glad you are getting rested, I am sure Ray will settle in.
Prayers and hugs for all!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


It looks lovely on you :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks lovely on you :sm24:


Thank you I'm really enjoying it's comfort on these cool days.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, Lovely Outlander shawl on a lovely lady. It looks fantastic on you. 
Sam, turns out that we will be doing the Cincinnati chili for lunch tomorrow. It is in the crockpot and will be done in 4-5 hours. I had everything on hand except the allspice, so that will not be in this recipe. It will go over spaghetti with cheese and sour cream, if desired, for lunch tomorrow. Thanks for the recipe. 
Kiwifrau, I am wondering if you could spray them with a coat of clear polyurethrane and thus make them washable as well? I would try a bit on the underside of a leaf to make sure it didn't change the colors, but I have used poly on many non-washable items and turned them into ones that I could sponge off. Just an idea.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fan, Lovely Outlander shawl on a lovely lady. It looks fantastic on you.
> Sam, turns out that we will be doing the Cincinnati chili for lunch tomorrow. It is in the crockpot and will be done in 4-5 hours. I had everything on hand except the allspice, so that will not be in this recipe. It will go over spaghetti with cheese and sour cream, if desired, for lunch tomorrow. Thanks for the recipe.
> Kiwifrau, I am wondering if you could spray them with a coat of polyurethrane and thus make them washable as well? I would try a bit on the underside of a leaf to make sure it didn't change the colors, but I have used poly on many non-washable items and turned them into ones that I could sponge off. Just an idea.


Thank you you're very kind.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, I really love your Outlander shawl. Is it a Ravelry pattern?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, I really love your Outlander shawl. Is it a Ravelry pattern?


Yes it is. It's called Claire's Rent Shawl Crocheted by E.S.P. 2014. It's very easy to make , just 2 long triangles. I've made it longer than pattern says and added tails so can tie it at the back.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


Perfect Fan, would be ideal for the weather right now in Ontario with the warmer days and cooler evenings. I think we have one more day then drops from the 20's to the middle 10's.

Oh why not admit it's a bottle of beer, lol! No, no I believe you, lol! ????????

I'm sitting here knitting and listening to a Nana Mouskouri CD, love her singing.

Must start supper as I want to try the chicken cranberry recipe Sam posted today.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Fan, Lovely Outlander shawl on a lovely lady. It looks fantastic on you.
> Sam, turns out that we will be doing the Cincinnati chili for lunch tomorrow. It is in the crockpot and will be done in 4-5 hours. I had everything on hand except the allspice, so that will not be in this recipe. It will go over spaghetti with cheese and sour cream, if desired, for lunch tomorrow. Thanks for the recipe.
> Kiwifrau, I am wondering if you could spray them with a coat of clear polyurethrane and thus make them washable as well? I would try a bit on the underside of a leaf to make sure it didn't change the colors, but I have used poly on many non-washable items and turned them into ones that I could sponge off. Just an idea.


I have no idea what the clear polyurethane is, will look online and read up on it. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 20 October '17
> 
> I think we are headed for the last hurrah. The temperatures are to start falling on Monday with a temperature of 66°. The next ten day will be between 66°/48°. Not super cold but not the 77° we will have today and through the weekend.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that the thrush is back. Not very pleasant. Another batch of tasty recipes. I like the pork tenderloin especially. I saw a pork loin recipe the other day and it was stuffed with butternut squash, red onion, bread crumbs, hazel nuts, shallots. It sounded heavenly. If I can find the recipe, I'll post it. Our weather is about the same as yours. It has been a beautiful day. I was able to 
get all the plants out, vacuum the rug and wash the deck. It's still wet but should be dry tomorrow and then I'll cover the patio furniture.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

grandma sherry said:


> Caught up on this week's TP, must finish last week's, although I did read the summary - thank you ladies.
> Thanks for the start and the recipes Sam, sorry to hear about the thrush.
> David (DGS3) is 2 weeks old today, and I got to look after him all by myself on Thursday; don't think I had the privilege with DGSs 1 and 2 until they were at least 2 months old.
> Took my 84 yr old MIL shopping yesterday and she wore me out.
> ...


You made me laugh that your 84 yr old MIL wore you out, lol! Guess she could say my dear daughter-in-law helped me shopping till SHE was about to drop, lol! How lovely of you though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Summary of 13th October, 2017* by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-501093-1.html#11483308
> Once again I feel sure I must have forgotten some as not much for so many pages.
> ...


Ladies, as always, your summaries are very helpful to those of us who can't keep up. Good job :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swiss Miss said:


> I don't know anything about your tea party, but I copied down your honey wheat bread recipe and it's rising in the oven right now. I hope it turns out well. Thanks.


Welcome Swiss Miss.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forgot, until I went to go get ready for day, had some not so welcome news about youngest DN. This beautiful girl is a talented dancer and heart kid who is facing urgent surgery as very recent tests have shown she has, at 11, a valve needing replacement asap as well as some blockages. Surgeon is hoping to do this via groin and avoid full open heart as this DN is hard to bring back off heart lung machine.


Prayers that all goes well for your DN. Such a hard thing to face at such a young age.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wanted to include this recipe in today's list but it would have been the only recipe. hope someone tries it. --- sam
> 
> MY MOTHER'S PEASANT BREAD
> 
> ...


The bread recipe sounds good but I am trying to stay away from bread :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A cool start to our Labour weekend, with showers in the mix also.
> We had planned to buy and plant tomatoes and veg but Stu has twisted his knee so not upto lifting heavy bags of compost etc so will have to wait.
> Been wearing my Outlander shawl and sent a pic to my cousin Pam. She wants the pattern so will give her a copy next week when she comes to stay.
> It's from Ravelry free down load named Claire's Rent Shawl in crochet, but there are lots of them in knit as well.


I didn't realize your Labour Day was different than ours. Hope you're having a lovely weekend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Perfect Fan, would be ideal for the weather right now in Ontario with the warmer days and cooler evenings. I think we have one more day then drops from the 20's to the middle 10's.
> 
> Oh why not admit it's a bottle of beer, lol! No, no I believe you, lol! ????????
> 
> ...


It's not beer believe me, even though beer and man caves go together lol! 
This beer has all the fizz and lower sugar content, without the hangover! ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , Another week closer to christmas and i havent got any closer to starting my christmas knits , determined to start the postbox this weekend but i keep getting side tracked , finally finished the coat set that has been the bane of my existence for over a week now and I'm still wishing I had thrown it out the window although i do like the beret think i might put a bit more thought into that and knit it again .
> 
> Had a bit of an accident here that luckily enough was not as bad as it might have been , husband fell while getting the tv remote and went into tv and tv stand that was made of glass the middle shelf just shattered , hes ok , tv still works and glass is all cleaned up , we now have a lovely art decor tv stand in other word the tv is on my paint splattered small scruffy steps who knows we might start a new furniture trend
> 
> Ive been thinking about making Beef stroganoff for over a week now


So glad that your DH is okay. That could have been very serious. Is he having problems with his balance?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Returned the shoes, no time for grocery shopping though as I sneaked into "HomeSense" to see what they have for Christmas. Nearly bought another Santa Klaus but put it back on the shelf, lol!
> Had to buy a BD card for my friend his BD is on the 27th, also wrapping paper. Then drove over to "Pier 1 Imports" bought 2 placemats for the kitchen table, I'll post a photo at the end of this message. They will be for when I have the kitchen table clean (perhaps I should say when it's clear, lol!). I can just see myself spilling soup or something on them so I've promised myself they are to be just for show only. Not sure if I will keep them, will decide over the weekend.
> 
> This morning I had to frog 1 row as last night I did a knit row instead of a purl row on the back of a sweater I've started. No one would have seen it as it's that fluffy Ice wool. Don't even know if it's the fashion anymore but I made one several years back and love how it keeps me warm. Besides I can always wear it in the house and feel pretty, lol!
> ...


Lovely place mats. Pier 1 does have some beautiful things. I can hardly contain myself when I go there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have a standing joke about his bad knees. He hurt them playing football when young, we call it knee-moania lol!


Groan :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Be sure you rinse your mouth out after using your inhaler. I have been fortunate enough not to have had thrush from mine, but the paperwork that came with it says to rinse after using.


Mine does too; I never thought about getting thrush from it. :sm13:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I have no idea what the clear polyurethane is, will look online and read up on it. Thanks for the tip though.


Look for it in your hardware or paint store in the spray paints. It comes in satin or gloss and sprays on with ease. You can also get it in a heavy weight that is used on sail boats. It comes in water soluable so it cleans up easily after you have sprayed and also some that you need paint thinner to clean up. Whichever you use, you want to spray it outside, wear gloves so you don't get the spray on your hands, and put some newspaper under it. Usually it dries in several hours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, will buy some tomorrow at Walmart as they are not washable,out can only spot clean them only. Perhaps silly to have bought them but I've been looking for 3 years and these are the 1st I've seen that I thought would look nice.
> Says on the label: Front 100% Polyester. The back is a thin felt. That's why they will only be on the table for show, lol!
> I should take another photo as you can't really see the design. It's all tiny leaves glued together to form a circle.
> Here's a closer photo, this should give you a better idea.


They are very pretty and if they are polyester, they should be easy to keep clean. Aren't there cleaning instructions on the label? I would sure like to have those. I must take a trip to the Pen Centre.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Today was a busy one. I started the day out with a trip to the hospital for blood work. I have to have it several weeks in advance for the neurologist, as some of it has to be sent out, something about one of the tests requiring freezing? Anyway, I was really surprised. I was in at 8:45, registered, called back, drawn, and on my way out the door to the car by 9:00!!!! That doesn't often happen! It may even be a first. Then off to a rubber stamp card class. That was fun, as usual. It was only to be a 2 hour class, but as usual, a few of us stayed after talking, and ordering rubber stamps and supplies, so we can do more of those cards, and how ever else we think of to use the stamps in the set. So DH beat me home. Oh, well. It doesn't happen often. I usually am home to greet him at the door. I started to make him a nail apron which he will use when he sells raffle tickets. He couldn't find the one he had been using one evening, and asked for this one. Of course the next evening he found the usual one. I finally got around to making it. We went for perch supper, then came home, and I finished it. I have a LOT of Crown Royal whiskey bags. For those not familiar with it, it is packaged in a purple (for the regular kind) flannel bag with gold stitching and drawstring. There are several flavored versions that come with different colored bags for each flavor. DH and DSL both want me to make them Crown Royal quilts! We will see. I keep putting it off, as I hate cutting apart things. I have been looking on Pinterest for ideas for the quilts, but I don't think I will have them made for this Christmas! Again.


I saw it on your FB site. Quite innovative. :sm24: I used mine to hold clothes pins. I could have found a better use. A quilt would certainly be unique.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


Looks really good! :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been tinkering with my shawl and have added 12 inch tails to the points and crossed it over my body to tie at the back. It's fitting me better that way.
> Also thinking about doing another one in my family tartan colours, dark blue for base then red green and black stripes.


Sounds lovely - let's see a photo after you've done it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


I'm so sorry, Railyn. Your DH's mood swings will probably continue and it's so hard to deal with. I know...been there. You can only do your best. You must look after yourself though otherwise, you can't be there for him if he needs you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


Sorry to hear your sad news about your husband Marilyn do hope he has more good days than bad , but glad to hear you are getting rest and feeling a lot better in yourself


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looks really good! :sm24:


Thanks Kate It's nice and cosy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I agree, weird to find people on the bus not knitting, I always take mine when we travel. I didn't used to take it when just going to Lloydminster, an hour away but now I do & DH rolls his eyes at me but I spend much much re than that hour in the car waiting on him at various places
> 
> Well, the combines put s pretty good dent in the canola but we got rain???????? overnight so stopped again, need another day or day &a half to be finished. Wither bin coming this morning as all are full, both DH & renter are waiting for price of grain to go up before selling but doesn't make sense to me if he has to spend big bucks on more bins but what do I know, I'm just the wife????
> Well, I better get moving, a few things to do here & then I'm off to the church again after lunch for prep for the fall supper tomorrow, not sure what all is in the works today, peeling turnips & chopping onions for the dressing are 2 things I know about. I think I'll take my big jugs of pickles today so I have less to carry in tomorrow as I'm taking 2 big roasters of beets & 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes
> We are invited out for supper, it was a friends birthday last week


Gosh, Bonnie, do you ever stop taking food to the church? 
:sm16: I sometimes wish I was in your neck of the woods. Sounds like a lot of camaraderie. Sorry about the rain. Husbands always seem to know better than wives but sometime wives have more common sense.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear! I am glad he is OK and the TV isn't broken.
> :sm24:


Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


Very nice, Fan. Who are you trying to kid about the beer :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


Could she have picked something up on one of your outings? I know Candy has a habit of sticking her nose into anything in the grass and I always worry about her eating something. I sure hope it's just an upset tummy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so I'm going to have something to eat. Back later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Today was a busy one. I started the day out with a trip to the hospital for blood work. I have to have it several weeks in advance for the neurologist, as some of it has to be sent out, something about one of the tests requiring freezing? Anyway, I was really surprised. I was in at 8:45, registered, called back, drawn, and on my way out the door to the car by 9:00!!!! That doesn't often happen! It may even be a first. Then off to a rubber stamp card class. That was fun, as usual. It was only to be a 2 hour class, but as usual, a few of us stayed after talking, and ordering rubber stamps and supplies, so we can do more of those cards, and how ever else we think of to use the stamps in the set. So DH beat me home. Oh, well. It doesn't happen often. I usually am home to greet him at the door. I started to make him a nail apron which he will use when he sells raffle tickets. He couldn't find the one he had been using one evening, and asked for this one. Of course the next evening he found the usual one. I finally got around to making it. We went for perch supper, then came home, and I finished it. I have a LOT of Crown Royal whiskey bags. For those not familiar with it, it is packaged in a purple (for the regular kind) flannel bag with gold stitching and drawstring. There are several flavored versions that come with different colored bags for each flavor. DH and DSL both want me to make them Crown Royal quilts! We will see. I keep putting it off, as I hate cutting apart things. I have been looking on Pinterest for ideas for the quilts, but I don't think I will have them made for this Christmas! Again.


Apron looks great Tami good use of the bags


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Sonja! So thankful that your DH wasn't badly hurt! How frightening that must have been for both of you! Though I have always admired the glass coffee tables and shelving units I have also always been so afraid of them for just that reason. A paint spattered step sounds like it could be a nice trend...seiously! Certainly safer than the glass shelves.


Thanks Gwen hes fine , think the steps will be part of the decor for while ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very nice and warm fan - tying it in the back is a good idea - keeps it snug. --- sam



Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Fan. Who are you trying to kid about the beer :sm11:


I kid you not! It's ginger beer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks very nice and warm fan - tying it in the back is a good idea - keeps it snug. --- sam


I think so it fits across my little body better this way. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we need a picture of the finished coat set please - i am sure it is as lovely as all your knits are. very glad your husband was not hurt. --- sam


I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor Mishka - sending her tons of healing energy and loving pats and hugs. hope she feels better in the morning. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


It looks lovely on Fan , good idea to adjust it to tie at the back


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute. i think i would like buttons better also. what color are you making yours? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Could she have picked something up on one of your outings? I know Candy has a habit of sticking her nose into anything in the grass and I always worry about her eating something. I sure hope it's just an upset tummy.


Im hoping its just all the mess and paint smells that are bothering her , i know its making myself and youngest son feel yucky , we have now finished the hall but still the stairs and landing to do ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> poor Mishka - sending her tons of healing energy and loving pats and hugs. hope she feels better in the morning. --- sam


Me too , she didnt even run to my husbands side when i put the food on the table and she always does that , just laid there looking depressed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is very cute. i think i would like buttons better also. what color are you making yours? --- sam


Im using a pale blue too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely on Fan , good idea to adjust it to tie at the back


Thank you, look forward to seeing your new project. It's always good to tweak things to your own satisfaction.
That's the creative mindset at work.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Look for it in your hardware or paint store in the spray paints. It comes in satin or gloss and sprays on with ease. You can also get it in a heavy weight that is used on sail boats. It comes in water soluable so it cleans up easily after you have sprayed and also some that you need paint thinner to clean up. Whichever you use, you want to spray it outside, wear gloves so you don't get the spray on your hands, and put some newspaper under it. Usually it dries in several hours.


Sounds to me I would have several things to use this on. Thanks!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> It's not beer believe me, even though beer and man caves go together lol!
> This beer has all the fizz and lower sugar content, without the hangover! ????


I love ginger beer, my Mother made this and I've also made a batch or two. Actually still have a recipe I believe from NZ Woman's weekly from 1979 or there about. There are 3 or 4 variations and all made from the ginger root recipe as it was called in our home. I just remember always having to add ginger and possibly sugar for several days, it was to die for, lol! 
Maybe one day I will make some more as the bottled ones here are horrible except from a company who makes it in Jamaica of all places, nice and gingery.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Lovely place mats. Pier 1 does have some beautiful things. I can hardly contain myself when I go there.


Oh you HAVE to go soon as they have all their Christmas decorations but like you have to keep saying to myself, "you DON'T need those Lynnette". Lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I love ginger beer, my Mother made this and I've also made a batch or two. Actually still have a recipe I believe from NZ Woman's weekly from 1979 or there about. There are 3 or 4 variations and all made from the ginger root recipe as it was called in our home. I just remember always having to add ginger and possibly sugar for several days, it was to die for, lol!
> Maybe one day I will make some more as the bottled ones here are horrible except from a company who makes it in Jamaica of all places, nice and gingery.


This one is a Kiwi made brew from a craft beer company called Macs in Nelson. We like it as it's low in sugar and good kick of ginger.
My mum used to make ginger beer still have the recipe in my old recipes book somewhere. Might hunt it out and send for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


Like this a lot, don't forget to post a photo when your finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never had ginger beer. we used to make homemade root beer. --- sam



Fan said:


> This one is a Kiwi made brew from a craft beer company called Macs in Nelson. We like it as it's low in sugar and good kick of ginger.
> My mum used to make ginger beer still have the recipe in my old recipes book somewhere. Might hunt it out and send for you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


Poor Mishka, hopefully she's just needing lots of love. Makes me sad when I read pets aren't feeling well, I become to attached to animals so no more for me besides not fair to adopt one in my age. NO, no no.....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> This one is a Kiwi made brew from a craft beer company called Macs in Nelson. We like it as it's low in sugar and good kick of ginger.
> My mum used to make ginger beer still have the recipe in my old recipes book somewhere. Might hunt it out and send for you.


Ha! Nelson is my birthplace. How funny!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Found the recipe for ginger beer.
Half fill a half gallon jar with cold water add 1tsp ground ginger. Then take 
1tsp dry yeast granules dissolved in 3/4 cup sugar in 2 cups boiling water.
Add this to jar and stir. Fill to neck of jar with cold water and leave to ferment in a warm place overnight.
Skim off froth next day and chill in fridge. Do not seal jar. Mum used to add 1/2 squeezed lemon to it also.
A very simple recipe and quite refreshing to drink.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha! Nelson is my birthplace. How funny!


Stus brother and SIL live there in suburb of Richmond, that's where we go for Christmas celebration every year.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> I've never had ginger beer. we used to make homemade root beer. --- sam


Oh Sam, 
Hate to say it, but being from down under, Gingerbeer is by far better than Rootbeer, lol!
My 1st taste of rootbeer was when I came to Canada and I thought it was BEER, lol! Yikes what a shock I got when I tasted it, and I truly have to say YUK and have NEVER wanted to taste it again, lol!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Poor Mishka, hopefully she's just needing lots of love. Makes me sad when I read pets aren't feeling well, I become to attached to animals so no more for me besides not fair to adopt one in my age. NO, no no.....


So sad for Mishka. I hope it is temporary. If she isn't better, needs a vet check as that was how my Molly did when we discovered she had diabetes.
At any rate, I, too, am too old for a pet, but Penny needed someone to get her out of her daily stay in a kennel and I was the lucky one. She is a most delightful, stubborn dog and I discovered today at the vet where I took her for her red, inflamed ears, that her feet licking as well as the ears is a sign of a dog who has many allergies. We are going easy on meds right now, just something to calm her ears topically applied, which she hates. However, we will see if it could be her food and if so, change it as needed. Learned that she is, indeed, 8 years and 2 months old, so now can adjust to her age. I expect I will be very sorry and cry as hard when she goes as I did for my beloved Molly. In the meantime, we will enjoy each other. She surely makes my life better.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Stus brother and SIL live there in suburb of Richmond, that's where we go for Christmas celebration every year.


WOW! Have one sister in Stoke another in the Montere not sure if Lower or the Upper and my youngest is in Nelson, oops, she just moved to Stoke also. She's a realestate agent, her name is Val Cooper and is with Summit.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Macs ginger beer. Now marketed by Lion breweries .
Wow is right, know the area very well. It’s grown heaps in the past 11 years since we’ve been going there, when they retired.
Love going to Tahunanui beach it’s fabtastic. They hold a huge craft fair there every Christmas time and it’s great for crafty things.
Also have a weekly craft show in Nelson city. There are many very clever artisans in that area selling great things.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Macs ginger beer. Now marketed by Lion breweries .
> Wow is right, know the area very well. It's grown heaps in the past 11 years since we've been going there, when they retired.
> Love going to Tahunanui beach it's fabtastic. They hold a huge craft fair there every Christmas time and it's great for crafty things.
> Also have a weekly craft show in Nelson city. There are many very clever artisans in that area selling great things.


I lived at 15 Muritai St in Tahunanui till I was 16, I then went into nursing but ended up with rheumatic fever so that was the end of my nursing career that was, wasn't meant to be. Our old home was called "Murtel Villa", long gone evidently it was burnt to the ground and from what I can see on Google streets it's either several businesses or perhaps a Motel. Muritai Street is nothing like I remember it, that's for sure. But, nothing stays the same, I bet so many who immigrated to different countries would say the same thing as I did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Fan. I liked you idea to add the "tails" so you could tie it around you. Never tried ginger beer. Is it an alcoholic or just called a beer.EDIT: Saw in another post it is not. Thanks also for the recipe.


Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I lived at 15 Muritai St in Tahunanui till I was 16, I then went into nursing but ended up with rheumatic fever so that was the end of my nursing career that was, wasn't meant to be. Our old home was called "Murtel Villa", long gone evidently it was burnt to the ground and from what I can see on Google streets it's either several businesses or perhaps a Motel. Muritai Street is nothing like I remember it, that's for sure. But, nothing stays the same, I bet so many who immigrated to different countries would say the same thing as I did.


It's a small world isn't it? NZ has changed hugely, thanks to major immigration. Auckland is undergoing major growth in suburbs round here which used to be farms now all houses. Such a pity to lose all the productive land where we could buy things at farm gate back 30 years ago.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice Fan. I liked you idea to add the "tails" so you could tie it around you. Never tried ginger beer. Is it an alcoholic or just called a beer.


Hi Gwen thank you, read further on you'll see a recipe for ginger beer, it's non alcoholic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying that Mishka will recover soon and that this isn't something serious. No chance of any kind of poisoning is there?


Swedenme said:


> Me too , she didnt even run to my husbands side when i put the food on the table and she always does that , just laid there looking depressed


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Gwen thank you, read further on you'll see a recipe for ginger beer, it's non alcoholic.


That is actually debatable, has all the ingredients to become alcoholic. Love the stuff!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is actually debatable, has all the ingredients to become alcoholic. Love the stuff!


Me too, I remember brothers I grew up with making it and brewing it enough to get an alcoholic kick from it. They added raisins to it and had it stashed under their beds, the tops blew off and made a big mess.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you. I’ll look for pattern. Like having a crochet and knit project going. Started moss stitch scarf. Took a few tries as I didn’t have ball band but got it started.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it is. It's called Claire's Rent Shawl Crocheted by E.S.P. 2014. It's very easy to make , just 2 long triangles. I've made it longer than pattern says and added tails so can tie it at the back.


Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome, it's very easy to do and comfy wearing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, praying for quick recovery for Mishika. Always troubling when pets get sick. The local pound had an adootion event in Stater Bros. Parking lot. So guess who “just walked by”? One adorable Chiu aha mix pup with wonderful calm energy and another fluffy black chi/Pom cross that looked calm. But I didn’t adopt. Tempting though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too, I remember brothers I grew up with making it and brewing it enough to get an alcoholic kick from it. They added raisins to it and had it stashed under their beds, the tops blew off and made a big mess.


 :sm24: The raisins really give it oomph! I made many a batch back in the 70's, did a lot more from scratch than I do now!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Found the recipe for ginger beer.
> Half fill a half gallon jar with cold water add 1tsp ground ginger. Then take
> 1tsp dry yeast granules dissolved in 3/4 cup sugar in 2 cups boiling water.
> Add this to jar and stir. Fill to neck of jar with cold water and leave to ferment in a warm place overnight.
> ...


I'd never have thought it so easy! I might need to try it. I love ginger beer and root beer too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went to a local event today, where Bub used to work. We missed the dancing (dagnabbit) but heard some good music and there were lots of vendors. We saw some old pals and then went out for lunch. Someone brought llamas and I met a lovely horse, but no alpacas. 

I've been coloring a quilt graph. I've wanted to make a "rainbow" quilt for a long time and may finally have a layout that works. The charm quilt has been in time out for a while...found a duplicate piece! Ack! Now need to take the block apart and replace it...not happy with myself over that.

Enjoyed the pictures!

He's waiting for the motorcycle race on Phillip Island. I looked up what time it was there so he'd have an idea when it starts and of course thought of all my friends on that side of the world.

An unfinished pair of socks turned up while I was going through project bags! So I need to find the pattern. And of course, as soon as I finished the hat and didn't need it, the missing proper sized needle appeared! Ha. At least it's found!

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for folk & fur buddies in need.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a bus trip today with Guild. At one place I found a frog with a sound in him and said we should get him to press every time needed to frog. Didn't get him. But he would have had good use on the way home as Althea and I both needed to frog!
> No-one else around us was knitting- don't know whether anyone was further back on the bus. But what self respecting knitting group sit on a bus for a couple of hours without many knitting?


 :sm06: Really? Always have small project in bag for being stuck on public transport. Have been working on mini Xmas stockings for K4BN going to and from work. Handed at least 10 made on train to and from work and am now working on Xmas bell decorations. shame on those ladies


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd never have thought it so easy! I might need to try it. I love ginger beer and root beer too.


It's not as bubbly as some recipes but quite refreshing to drink. I haven't made it since the 1970s, with summer coming I might give it a go.
Might do a google search and see what other variations there are and compare.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I just did a search for ginger beer recipes and they are similar to mine except for adding 1tsp cream of tartar as well, and making a ginger syrup in a pot with sugar fresh grated ginger lemon juice and yeast.They let it sit to ferment for 2-3 days before chilling in fridge. Worth a look for ideas on it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I have no idea what the clear polyurethane is, will look online and read up on it. Thanks for the tip though.


Just a thought, but here we can get thin clear vinyl by the metre, great for covering and protecting delicate cloths on tables


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I love ginger beer, my Mother made this and I've also made a batch or two. Actually still have a recipe I believe from NZ Woman's weekly from 1979 or there about. There are 3 or 4 variations and all made from the ginger root recipe as it was called in our home. I just remember always having to add ginger and possibly sugar for several days, it was to die for, lol!
> Maybe one day I will make some more as the bottled ones here are horrible except from a company who makes it in Jamaica of all places, nice and gingery.


We are spoiled in Australia, we have a lovely company that specialises in brewed softdrinks and they do the best ginger beer. It is Bundaberg Ginger Beer and is also available in Diet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that seems easy enough. i may have to try it. --- sam



Fan said:


> Found the recipe for ginger beer.
> Half fill a half gallon jar with cold water add 1tsp ground ginger. Then take
> 1tsp dry yeast granules dissolved in 3/4 cup sugar in 2 cups boiling water.
> Add this to jar and stir. Fill to neck of jar with cold water and leave to ferment in a warm place overnight.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we haven't heard from ohio joy for a while. i wonder if they are in the middle of moving? --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are spoiled in Australia, we have a lovely company that specialises in brewed softdrinks and they do the best ginger beer. It is Bundaberg Ginger Beer and is also available in Diet


We can get that at the world market here. Love it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been coloring a quilt graph. I've wanted to make a "rainbow" quilt for a long time and may finally have a layout that works. The charm quilt has been in time out for a while...found a duplicate piece! Ack! Now need to take the block apart and replace it...not happy with myself over that.
> 
> An unfinished pair of socks turned up while I was going through project bags! So I need to find the pattern. And of course, as soon as I finished the hat and didn't need it, the missing proper sized needle appeared! Ha. At least it's found.
> 
> Sorlenna, been there done that with quilt and knitting! You could always pretend you were Amish. They purposely make a "mistake" in their quilts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are spoiled in Australia, we have a lovely company that specialises in brewed softdrinks and they do the best ginger beer. It is Bundaberg Ginger Beer and is also available in Diet


We like a good Bundy beer too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I agree, weird to find people on the bus not knitting, I always take mine when we travel. I didn't used to take it when just going to Lloydminster, an hour away but now I do & DH rolls his eyes at me but I spend much much re than that hour in the car waiting on him at various places
> 
> Well, the combines put s pretty good dent in the canola but we got rain???????? overnight so stopped again, need another day or day &a half to be finished. Wither bin coming this morning as all are full, both DH & renter are waiting for price of grain to go up before selling but doesn't make sense to me if he has to spend big bucks on more bins but what do I know, I'm just the wife????
> Well, I better get moving, a few things to do here & then I'm off to the church again after lunch for prep for the fall supper tomorrow, not sure what all is in the works today, peeling turnips & chopping onions for the dressing are 2 things I know about. I think I'll take my big jugs of pickles today so I have less to carry in tomorrow as I'm taking 2 big roasters of beets & 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes
> We are invited out for supper, it was a friends birthday last week


I take my knitting everywhere too, you never know when you'll be stuck sitting and twiddling your thumbs. 
I hope that they can get the crops done soon. 
That is a lot of food.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, been there done that with quilt and knitting! You could always pretend you were Amish. They purposely make a "mistake" in their quilts.


I'm thinking it over. I do worry the fabric has been sewn for so long now it might not go back together well. I've been working on this thing for years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, you need to show these to David
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502485-1.html
> 
> I don't know where this woman finds her funnies but I go looking for them every day


Lol!!! He just kept shaking head up and down while reading them. :sm23: He quite enjoyed them, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


Very nice, that works quite well. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Caught up on this week's TP, must finish last week's, although I did read the summary - thank you ladies.
> Thanks for the start and the recipes Sam, sorry to hear about the thrush.
> David (DGS3) is 2 weeks old today, and I got to look after him all by myself on Thursday; don't think I had the privilege with DGSs 1 and 2 until they were at least 2 months old.
> Took my 84 yr old MIL shopping yesterday and she wore me out.
> ...


Oh that's a wonderful way to spend a day, it's great that you were able to have him all to yourself. 
LOL!!! Your MIL must be quite the shopper. :sm23: 
Oh how fun, I hope your DGN makes lots of money for her trip and has a fabulous time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


That's adorable!

I hope Mishka is just having a bit of a cold or some such and it passes as quickly as it came.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, you need to show these to David
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502485-1.html
> 
> I don't know where this woman finds her funnies but I go looking for them every day


LOL.. They are funny. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too , she didnt even run to my husbands side when i put the food on the table and she always does that , just laid there looking depressed


Poor thing, sounds like an icky tummy, she's not constipated is she?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


That really suits you Fan., well done! :sm24: And that is a pretty posh looking man cave...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is actually debatable, has all the ingredients to become alcoholic. Love the stuff!


I love a good ginger beer too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are spoiled in Australia, we have a lovely company that specialises in brewed softdrinks and they do the best ginger beer. It is Bundaberg Ginger Beer and is also available in Diet


We get Bundaberg here in our liquor store, even though it's not alcoholic, it's my favorite, the root beer is also fantastic, more expensive than more common brands but oh so worth every penny. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again at long last, so I'm off to bed. Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


Aaw poor Mishka, hope she is feeling lots better soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That really suits you Fan., well done! :sm24: And that is a pretty posh looking man cave...


That's only part of it, there's a queen bed in there and a 60 inch tv, just what a man cave requires. It's a nice big room with bathroom next door.
We use it for guests to stay in when visiting. 
Thank you re the shawl I'm loving it as summer is hiding from us this weekend.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We can get that at the world market here. Love it!


My go to drink when feeling off or hot


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


I think it will be lovely.... look foreward to seeing your version. :sm11:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:sm13: 

I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.

This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a beautiful day here till about 2pm when the wind started to pick up , decided to take mish out before it got any worse , miscalculated that, all I can say is thank goodness I dont wear a wig at least I just beat the rain, think it was very rude of storm Brian not to wait till he was invited , wonder who thinks of these names


I'm listening to the first cricket test between the English and Australian Woman's cricket teams. They commented on Storm Brian and then read out the list of the coming ones. Can't remember many, they commented better than Charles so I assume the next one was Charles, Larry was another. Can't remember any of the others off hand.
Anyway what I was getting at is that they have the list already prepared.
Australia just won- with only 5 balls left so could have gone either way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty. Weird they would Make place mats that weren't washable though


Isn't it odd? Hard to see any use of them that wouldn't want washing as an option.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do - i fact i usually rinse it with listerine. --- sam


Maybe try water and not Listerine. The Listerine kills bacteria and thrush is fungal. So killing off bacteria may actually be giving the fungus a helping hand as you are removing it's competion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


Thats a nice looking size-didn't notice that before. Not too long at the back which I much prefer as the long ones get in the way.
Did you give us a link earlier? Looking at it I'm wondering if I might like to do it. Looked for Outlander Shawl on Ravelry and 2 pages of patterns. Found the details later-need to decide as crocheted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Caught up on this week's TP, must finish last week's, although I did read the summary - thank you ladies.
> Thanks for the start and the recipes Sam, sorry to hear about the thrush.
> David (DGS3) is 2 weeks old today, and I got to look after him all by myself on Thursday; don't think I had the privilege with DGSs 1 and 2 until they were at least 2 months old.
> Took my 84 yr old MIL shopping yesterday and she wore me out.
> ...


I don't think I will be looking after Gordon in a hurry somehow. How nice to do so so early.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a nice looking size-didn't notice that before. Not too long at the back which I much prefer as the long ones get in the way.


Yes it is, I actually made the triangles longer than the pattern, but you're right, the long front pieces get in the way so I decided to add tails so it could tie round the back. I like to tweak things to my satisfaction sometimes. Having the kilt pins makes it easier to drape it and pin it how I want it to look ok and be comfortable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't realize your Labour Day was different than ours. Hope you're having a lovely weekend.


Ours was last weekend-actually I think it was 2 weeks ago. Just checked- try 3 weekends ago!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


Might it just be a response to the funny weather you have currently?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's not as bubbly as some recipes but quite refreshing to drink. I haven't made it since the 1970s, with summer coming I might give it a go.
> Might do a google search and see what other variations there are and compare.


Does it really not have sugar in it- or did I miss it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are spoiled in Australia, we have a lovely company that specialises in brewed softdrinks and they do the best ginger beer. It is Bundaberg Ginger Beer and is also available in Diet


And the spiced one they do some Christmas's is even better.
Maryanne found Bundaberg Ginger Beer in Rumania a few years ago.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> They commented better than Charles so I assume the next one was Charles, Larry was another.


Hope they do not use Larry. Can still remember the damage TC Larry did when it hit near Innisfail.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Might it just be a response to the funny weather you have currently?


Not sure what the problem is , still not herself but she has eaten a bowl full of food which is an improvement and she has gone outside to have look about and is now laid under her favourite bush which is also better than yesterday as she would only go out when she needed yesterday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure what the problem is , still not herself but she has eaten a bowl full of food which is an improvement and she has gone outside to have look about and is now laid under her favourite bush which is also better than yesterday as she would only go out when she needed yesterday


Well that is a bit better, hopefully she will be back to normal by the end of the day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure what the problem is , still not herself but she has eaten a bowl full of food which is an improvement and she has gone outside to have look about and is now laid under her favourite bush which is also better than yesterday as she would only go out when she needed yesterday


I do hope she gets better soon. It is a worry when they are completely out of sorts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


That is adorable :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


That is very pretty. I can see why you want to knit it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Found the recipe for ginger beer.
> Half fill a half gallon jar with cold water add 1tsp ground ginger. Then take
> 1tsp dry yeast granules dissolved in 3/4 cup sugar in 2 cups boiling water.
> Add this to jar and stir. Fill to neck of jar with cold water and leave to ferment in a warm place overnight.
> ...


That sounds very doable. I have booked armed it. Thank you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


Aw, hope poor Mishka feels better today. It's hard when they can't tell you what's wrong.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> So sad for Mishka. I hope it is temporary. If she isn't better, needs a vet check as that was how my Molly did when we discovered she had diabetes.
> At any rate, I, too, am too old for a pet, but Penny needed someone to get her out of her daily stay in a kennel and I was the lucky one. She is a most delightful, stubborn dog and I discovered today at the vet where I took her for her red, inflamed ears, that her feet licking as well as the ears is a sign of a dog who has many allergies. We are going easy on meds right now, just something to calm her ears topically applied, which she hates. However, we will see if it could be her food and if so, change it as needed. Learned that she is, indeed, 8 years and 2 months old, so now can adjust to her age. I expect I will be very sorry and cry as hard when she goes as I did for my beloved Molly. In the meantime, we will enjoy each other. She surely makes my life better.


That is a lovely thing for you to do :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are spoiled in Australia, we have a lovely company that specialises in brewed softdrinks and they do the best ginger beer. It is Bundaberg Ginger Beer and is also available in Diet


We can buy that here too, but I'm not keen on ginger beer so haven't bought it. Always makes me think of Bundyanne when I see it.....KP is never that far from mind! :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm13:
> 
> I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.
> 
> This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


A tragedy.Prayers for her and the family she left behind.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


That's really lovely Sonja, and I love the tammy to go with it. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is adorable :sm24:


Thank you Norma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's really lovely Sonja, and I love the tammy to go with it. :sm24:


Thanks Kate , I like a nice tammy , think it would have looked better and a plain wool colour


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure what the problem is , still not herself but she has eaten a bowl full of food which is an improvement and she has gone outside to have look about and is now laid under her favourite bush which is also better than yesterday as she would only go out when she needed yesterday


Sounding better. But we all have off days so maybe that is all it is for here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We can buy that here too, but I'm not keen on ginger beer so haven't bought it. Always makes me think of Bundyanne when I see it.....KP is never that far from mind! :sm09:


Yes- same here now. Though I knew about Bundaberg before Bundyanne.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


It is pretty- like the shape of the jacket.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my this is so fashionable and pretty. I love the shape of the top; makes me think of a swing coat and the hat is adorable.
Too bad you don't do adult sizes! I'd be placing an order!

Glad to hear that Mishka seems better today. 


Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Sonja I hope Mishka is feeing better today. Love the coat and hat set.
I have never tried ginger beer, but it sounds yummy. Will have to find some to buy, not sure I could make it even with an easy recipe.
Sat down to put the second lego afghan together only to find I hadn't made 4 rectangles. Was disgusted with myself, so put it down - will do them today.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are spoiled in Australia, we have a lovely company that specialises in brewed softdrinks and they do the best ginger beer. It is Bundaberg Ginger Beer and is also available in Diet


Seems it's available in the US in some stores as well. We have a KP member "Bundyanne" who lives in the area where the factory is I believe, think she's even made a few comments on the KTP. Lovely lady.

We have thin plastic here as well, but these are too pretty to cover and they aren't exactly flat as each leaf is separate and then glued to the next one. I certainly wouldn't put a glass of wine on them, it would probably topple over, plates are fine though.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


That is beautiful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


Oh this set is really lovely, just love the colours. All your work is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


Glad Mishka is a bit better.

Beautiful knitting (as always)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So sad for Mishka. I hope it is temporary. If she isn't better, needs a vet check as that was how my Molly did when we discovered she had diabetes.
> At any rate, I, too, am too old for a pet, but Penny needed someone to get her out of her daily stay in a kennel and I was the lucky one. She is a most delightful, stubborn dog and I discovered today at the vet where I took her for her red, inflamed ears, that her feet licking as well as the ears is a sign of a dog who has many allergies. We are going easy on meds right now, just something to calm her ears topically applied, which she hates. However, we will see if it could be her food and if so, change it as needed. Learned that she is, indeed, 8 years and 2 months old, so now can adjust to her age. I expect I will be very sorry and cry as hard when she goes as I did for my beloved Molly. In the meantime, we will enjoy each other. She surely makes my life better.


Thank you Joyce glad to say i think she is on the mend from whatever the problem was , she has been sitting on the rug and talking to me , and i never thought i wouĺd say this but i was happy to see her sat next to husband at the table and eating whatever he was sneaking down to her , still moping about a bit and walking a bit slow , but hopefully will be back to herself soon 
Sorry to hear that Penny has allergies hope you can find out what some of the allergies are and adjust accordingly . You also have a stubborn dog , isnt it fun when they have there own character ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It is pretty- like the shape of the jacket.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Fan:
What is a hamper.
Here, typically a hamper is something we put our dirty clothes into for washing in the washing machine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy worker bee, so sorry to here of young mother killed in accident. Prayers for her family.

Sonja, glad Mishka improving. Love the autumn outfit.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


Very nice - looks lovely


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, looked up home remedies for thrush. It said to swab tongue with either coconut oil or yogurt. Both being acidic would help thrush.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


Love that!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


That is lovely, Sonja. I love the hat! Glad Mish is doing better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm13:
> 
> I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.
> 
> This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


So sad and sympathies to her family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure what the problem is , still not herself but she has eaten a bowl full of food which is an improvement and she has gone outside to have look about and is now laid under her favourite bush which is also better than yesterday as she would only go out when she needed yesterday


Hope she's on the upswing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


Beautiful. What size is that?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to hear that Mishka is feeling better. Always a worry when we note our little one is sick.
Swedenme, so beautiful the knitting. Love the outfit and the colors. 
Did a search on ginger beer. Here is what I found, "The big difference between ginger beer and ginger ale is that ginger beer is brewed (fermented) but ginger ale is just carbonated water that’s been flavored with ginger. Today’s brewed ginger beers are categorized as non-alcoholic drinks because their alcohol content is less than 0.5 percent, which meets FDA requirements. Since ginger beers are naturally fermented, they have less carbonation and often develop a beer-like head when poured into a glass. Some ginger beers are sold unfiltered and appear cloudy, so it’s recommended the bottle be inverted before drinking to reincorporate any separation.
Our ginger ale has on the label that it is non-alcoholic. Our ginger beer says "less than 0.5% alcohol". 

At any rate, I do like an occasional ginger ale, but mostly am a diet Dr. Pepper fan.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


It's a little swing coat! So cute!❤


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm13:
> 
> I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.
> 
> This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


Condolences to all who knew her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


Absolutely charming! I love the shape of both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gosh, Bonnie, do you ever stop taking food to the church?
> :sm16: I sometimes wish I was in your neck of the woods. Sounds like a lot of camaraderie. Sorry about the rain. Husbands always seem to know better than wives but sometime wives have more common sense.


I don't take that much food to the church, normally, just a few times a year but they have the food bank there now so some has gone there & the community fall supper is there tonight, our biggest fund raiser. There are getting to be so few to help that I can't help but bring more as most of the congregation is very old.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


I hope she's OK, could she have go into something she shouldn't?
Edit, I'm glad to see she is better today


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think so it fits across my little body better this way. Thanks Sam.


The shawl looks great tied like that & will stay in place better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


That's really cute. I always Knit things in the round to the underarms as I hate sewing them up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh you HAVE to go soon as they have all their Christmas decorations but like you have to keep saying to myself, "you DON'T need those Lynnette". Lol!


I better stay away, DH & sons roll their eyes when they get the Christmas stuff down every year & say I have too much so I try hard not to buy anything more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Sam,
> Hate to say it, but being from down under, Gingerbeer is by far better than Rootbeer, lol!
> My 1st taste of rootbeer was when I came to Canada and I thought it was BEER, lol! Yikes what a shock I got when I tasted it, and I truly have to say YUK and have NEVER wanted to taste it again, lol!


I don't like root beer & have never had ginger beer, or even seen it here for that matter. I do like ginger ale but don't drink it often


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I lived at 15 Muritai St in Tahunanui till I was 16, I then went into nursing but ended up with rheumatic fever so that was the end of my nursing career that was, wasn't meant to be. Our old home was called "Murtel Villa", long gone evidently it was burnt to the ground and from what I can see on Google streets it's either several businesses or perhaps a Motel. Muritai Street is nothing like I remember it, that's for sure. But, nothing stays the same, I bet so many who immigrated to different countries would say the same thing as I did.


Do you get to visit your sisters often? Such a long trip, I would hate to be that far from my family even if I only see them every few months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a small world isn't it? NZ has changed hugely, thanks to major immigration. Auckland is undergoing major growth in suburbs round here which used to be farms now all houses. Such a pity to lose all the productive land where we could buy things at farm gate back 30 years ago.


Seems so crazy when all the good farmland is paved over, when will the government learn that when there's only rocks left that won't feed all the people????. When we go to BC there's lots of mountainsides & rock that isn't good for anything but they tear out the orchards & build there????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm13:
> 
> I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.
> 
> This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


Condolences on the loss of your friend, so sad for her family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


What a cute set, well worth all the grief it gave you


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Fan:
> What is a hamper.
> Here, typically a hamper is something we put our dirty clothes into for washing in the washing machine.


Food hampers are usually filled with edible and/or drinkable treats and given at Christmas. They're available from many shops including Harrods.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I finally caught up with you chatty lot & I better get moving & get my tub of potatoes peeled .
I foolishly drank 1/2 a glass of Sangria Arbor Mist wine last night, I’ve had other flavours of Arbor Mist & all was fine but apparently this kind has something I react to as I’ve have a terrible headache since midnight????lesson learned, don’t drink ANY wine other than Baby Duck or BlackBerry Arbor Mist, I know they don’t bother me.
We had a really nice supper & visit with friends last night


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll take a picture in the morning , started another project now hopefully this will go more smoothly although i am following a pattern this time and it is in pieces so I'll have to do the dreaded seams but i really like the look of it , i will be changing it slightly as i want a button band rather than zip ,


Cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh you HAVE to go soon as they have all their Christmas decorations but like you have to keep saying to myself, "you DON'T need those Lynnette". Lol!


I hope to go there sometime next week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've never had ginger beer. we used to make homemade root beer. --- sam


I remember mom made root beer when I was very little. We lived on a farm and we had a dirt basement. I remember that one of the bottles (or more) exploded. Don't know what caused it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm13:
> 
> I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.
> 
> This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


So sad to hear - was she a friend?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure what the problem is , still not herself but she has eaten a bowl full of food which is an improvement and she has gone outside to have look about and is now laid under her favourite bush which is also better than yesterday as she would only go out when she needed yesterday


Sounds like she is feeling a little better if she has eaten something. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


That is so pretty. The tam will look cute on a little girl. I'm assuming it's meant for a girl.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you get to visit your sisters often? Such a long trip, I would hate to be that far from my family even if I only see them every few months.


Used to, but not anymore. Skype etc., is a wonderful way to keep in touch, nearly as close as having them over for a cup of coffee.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't take that much food to the church, normally, just a few times a year but they have the food bank there now so some has gone there & the community fall supper is there tonight, our biggest fund raiser. There are getting to be so few to help that I can't help but bring more as most of the congregation is very old.


We'll be having a food drive in a couple of weeks. The citizens here are quite generous but I believe there is still never enough food.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

An update: Sam, the Cincinnati chili turned out great. Served it Cincinnati style over spaghetti with black beans, cheese and sour cream to top it off. Delicious! It becomes a "do again" dish for our family. Thanks for this great recipe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my this is so fashionable and pretty. I love the shape of the top; makes me think of a swing coat and the hat is adorable.
> Too bad you don't do adult sizes! I'd be placing an order!
> 
> Glad to hear that Mishka seems better today.


Thank you Gwen . 
Mishka is a lot better , still not eating her normal dog food , but she is eating and moving about more . Wasnt interested in going for a walk though


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Fan:
> What is a hamper.
> Here, typically a hamper is something we put our dirty clothes into for washing in the washing machine.


A food hamper it's the same thing as your talking about a wooden box for containing picnic food or clothes for laundry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Sonja I hope Mishka is feeing better today. Love the coat and hat set.
> I have never tried ginger beer, but it sounds yummy. Will have to find some to buy, not sure I could make it even with an easy recipe.
> Sat down to put the second lego afghan together only to find I hadn't made 4 rectangles. Was disgusted with myself, so put it down - will do them today.
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Thank you Sherry, 
Hope you get your lego afghan finished soon without anymore problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mevbb said:


> That is beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh this set is really lovely, just love the colours. All your work is beautiful.


Thank you Lynette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad Mishka is a bit better.
> 
> Beautiful knitting (as always)


Thanks Julie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

took a short break from purging and putting things back from the painting and have caught up. Will ttyl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a baby to knit for? --- sam

https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-hooded-baby-poncho-pattern?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - prayers for the family. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> :sm13:
> 
> I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.
> 
> This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hadn't thought of that margaret - thanks for the info. it will be water from now on. --- sam



darowil said:


> Maybe try water and not Listerine. The Listerine kills bacteria and thrush is fungal. So killing off bacteria may actually be giving the fungus a helping hand as you are removing it's competion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like that - and the had it so cute with the button on it. some baby is going to be warm this winter. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to say i really like the color - the pattern shows up quite well. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Kate , I like a nice tammy , think it would have looked better and a plain wool colour


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party mevbb - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will visit us the next time you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mevbb said:


> That is beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say it is a big picnic basket type container. woven with ratan. packed with food. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Fan:
> What is a hamper.
> Here, typically a hamper is something we put our dirty clothes into for washing in the washing machine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - i will look for coconut oil next shopping trip. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, looked up home remedies for thrush. It said to swab tongue with either coconut oil or yogurt. Both being acidic would help thrush.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks so much for the report flyty1n - i may need to try it. the picture certainly looked good. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> An update: Sam, the Cincinnati chili turned out great. Served it Cincinnati style over spaghetti with black beans, cheese and sour cream to top it off. Delicious! It becomes a "do again" dish for our family. Thanks for this great recipe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.knitandsip.com

I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.

We had a great dinner last night at New Orleans' themed restaurant. I'm spending tomorrow one-to-one with the youngest granddaughter to make stuffed poblanos for dinner and then make either monkey break or cinnamon rolls. Tonight we'll make an apple pie.

I'll stay until Tuesday when I'll make some caramel apples and then check out the yarn shop near DS's work. Looks like a fun place and I'll have my morning coffee there.

See you all later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sorry about your headache. Try drinking more water as alcohol is dehydrating which can cause headache.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I always have coconut oil at home as I cook with it. We are both watching our cholesterol so go to use oil except coconut or olive oil.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Knit moss stitch scarf at meeting. Well had to think an inch. I can goof moss stitch without even trying and it’s dark brown yarn, hard to see. Oh well good practice. Maya and I walked and now I’m icing knee.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a fantastic yarn shop. happy 45th anniversary. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knitandsip.com
> 
> I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knitandsip.com
> 
> I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.
> 
> ...


 Happy anniversary to you and your husband Jeanette . Sounds like you are having a great time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 22 October '17

Another beautiful day - breezy but nice. It's past mid-October and we are having a 78° day. I slept really well last night but boy am I sleepy now. Think I should stand outside for a little and get the blood moving again.

Easy Cheesecake Cookies

by NICOLE HUNN
Yield: 12 to 24 cookies, depending upon size

INGREDIENTS
8 ounces mascarpone cheese or cream cheese, at room temperature
4 tablespoons (56 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
2 eggs (100 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 (16-ounce) box gluten-free yellow cake mix 
3 to 4 ounces semi-sweet chocolate chips (optional)

DIRECTIONS
1. Preheat your oven to 350°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.
2. In a large bowl, place the mascarpone or cream cheese, butter, eggs, and vanilla, and beat well with a mixer or by hand. 
3. Add the vanilla cake mix and mix by hand until just combined. The dough will be thick. 
4. Add the optional chocolate chips and mix until the chips are evenly distributed throughout the dough.
5. Divide the dough into portions of about 1 1/2 tablespoons each (or about 2 teaspoonfuls for smaller cookies) onto the prepared baking sheet, about 1 inch apart. Flatten the mounds of dough into disks with wet hands. 
6. Place the baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and bake until the cookies are just beginning to brown on the underside and the edges. 
7. For larger cookies, that takes about 14 minutes. For smaller cookies, about 10 minutes. 
8. Allow the cookies to cool until set on the baking sheet before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Note: These cookies freeze amazingly well, so they can easily be made ahead of time.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/cheesecake-cookies-a-preview-recipe-from-gluten-free-on-a-shoestring-quick-easy/

Garlic Toast with Balsamic Tomatoes and White Beans

Ingredients
4 slices hearty bread ($1.00)
1 large clove garlic ($0.08)
2 Tbsp olive oil ($0.26)
1 pint grape tomatoes ($1.69)
2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar ($0.22)
1/8 tsp dried rosemary ($0.02)
1 Tbsp butter ($0.13)
pinch salt ($0.01)
15 oz. can Cannellini beans ($0.69)
2 tsp Parmesan ($0.06)

Directions
1. Place the sliced bread on a baking sheet. 
2. Slice the clove of garlic in half and rub the open face of the garlic over the surface of the sliced bread (leave the garlic peel on to make it easier to handle). 
3. Pour the olive oil in a small bowl, then brush it over the surface of the garlic rubbed bread. 
4. Set the bread aside and reserve the clove of garlic and leftover oil for the tomatoes. 
5. Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Once hot, pour the remaining olive oil from the bowl into the skillet and swirl it to coat the surface. 
6. Add the grape tomatoes and allow them to cook, stirring only occasionally, until they blister, pop, and begin to lose their shape. The juices will brown and caramelize on the skillet. 
7. While the tomatoes are cooking, mince the garlic clove. Once the tomatoes have split open and lost their shape, add the minced garlic and continue to sauté for 1-2 minutes, or until the garlic is a little softened and has lost its raw edge. 
8. Turn the heat down to medium-low. Add the balsamic vinegar and rosemary*. Stir and cook until the vinegar has dissolved any brown bits from the bottom of the skillet and it has thickened just slightly. Turn the heat down even further (to low), add the butter and a pinch of salt, and stir until the butter has melted into the sauce. 
9. Rinse and drain the Cannellini beans, then add them to the skillet. Stir them into the tomatoes and sauce, and allow them to heat through. 
10. While the beans are heating, turn the oven on to broil and place the baking sheet with the bread into the oven. Watch the bread closely as it broils and remove it from the oven when the top is golden brown (depending on how close the oven's rack is to the broiler, this may be only a few minutes). 
To serve, top each slice of bread with a hefty scoop of the tomatoes and beans, then add a pinch of Parmesan.

*When using dried rosemary I like to crush it between my fingers before adding to the recipe to make sure there are no large, sharp needles in the food. This also helps release the flavorful oils in the herb.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/10/garlic-toast-balsamic-tomatoes-white-beans/

Beet and Ginger Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting

9 to 12 servings

Ingredients

For the beet and ginger cake
1/2 cup (100g) finely chopped candied ginger
1 2/3 cups (200g) flour
3/4 cup (150g) sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder, preferably aluminum-free
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 2/3 cup (9 oz/260g) grated fresh, raw beets (peeled)
finely grated zest of one orange
2/3 cup (75g) toasted walnuts, chopped
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1/4 cup (60g) sour cream
1/2 cup (125ml) sunflower or canola oil
3/4 teaspoon Fruit Fresh, or 1 (1500mg) vitamin C tablet, crushed to a fine powder (optional)

For the cream cheese frosting
5 1/2 ounces (160g) cream cheese, at room temperature
1/2 cup (60g) powdered sugar, sifted if lumpy
1/3 cup (80ml) heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract or the finely grated zest of one lemon

Directions
1. Butter an 8-inch (20cm) square or round pan. Line the bottom with parchment paper. In a small bowl, pour boiling water over the candied ginger and let it sit for 15 minutes. Drain the ginger and squeeze out as much of the excess water as possible.
2. Preheat the oven to 350ºF (180ºC).
3. In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Add the grated beets, orange zest, walnuts and candied ginger to the bowl, but do not stir in.
4. Whisk together the eggs, sour cream, oil, and Fruit Fresh or vitamin C is a small bowl. Pour the mixture over the dry ingredients in the large bowl and use a spatula to mix the ingredients together, stirring just until thoroughly combined
5. Scrape the batter into the prepared cake pan, even the top, and bake until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, about 40 minutes.
(Note: The original recipe in the book, which called for the cake to be baked in a round 8-inch/20cm pan, said to bake the cake for 50 to 55 minutes. So it may take longer in another pan, but you should begin checking it at the 30 minutes, or so, mark.)
6. Remove the cake from the oven and let cool for 30 minutes on a wire rack, then remove the cake from the pan, peel off the parchment paper, and let cool completely.
7. To frost the cake, beat the cream cheese in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment (or by hand in a large bowl, using a wooden spoon or spatula), until smooth. Beat in the powdered sugar until it's completely incorporated. Add the heavy cream and beat for about 1 minute on high speed, until thickened. The frosting may seem rather soft, as mine was, but spread beautifully.
8. Spread the frosting over the top of the cake.

Storage: The cake will keep for up to 3 days. If not eaten the same day, it's best stored in the refrigerator, although let it come to room temperature before serving, if you can.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/beet-and-ginger-cake-with-cream-cheese-frosting-recipe/

ROSEMARY PORK CHOPS WITH HONEY APPLE STUFFING

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
½ cup chopped red onion
1½ cups chopped Granny Smith apples
3 tbs honey, divided
2 tbs toasted sliced almonds
3 tsp fresh rosemary, chopped
½ tsp cider vinegar
½ tsp salt divided
¼ tsp garlic powder
4 center-cut pork chops, 1-inch thick (about 1 pound)
¼ tsp pepper
½ cup reduced sodium chicken broth

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in large skillet on medium heat. 
2. Add onion; cook and stir 5 minutes. 
3. Add apples; cook and stir 5 minutes longer or until slightly softened. 
4. Spoon mixture into small bowl. 
5. Add 1 tablespoon of the honey, almonds, 1 teaspoon of the rosemary, vinegar, ¼ teaspoon of the salt and garlic powder; mix well.
6. Cut a horizontal slit in center of each pork chop to form a pocket. 
7. Spoon ¼ cup of the apple mixture into each pocket. Secure with toothpicks. 
8. Mix remaining 2 teaspoons rosemary, remaining ¼ teaspoon salt and pepper. Coat pork chops evenly on both sides with rosemary mixture.
9. Heat remaining 1 tablespoon oil in same skillet on medium-high heat. Add pork chops; cook 4 to 5 minutes on each side or until browned. 
10. Mix broth and remaining 2 tablespoons honey until well blended. Stir into skillet. 
11. Cook 5 minutes longer or until pork is desired doneness. 
12. Remove pork chops from skillet; keep warm. 
13. Cook mixture in skillet 3 minutes longer or until reduced by half. 
14. Remove toothpicks from pork chops. Serve pork with sauce mixture.

Note: If rosemary is not your choice substituting thyme would be a great choice

http://bakeatmidnite.com/rosemary-pork-chops-honey-apple-stuffing/#

Gluten Free Cake Mixes - Chocolate and Vanilla

by NICOLE HUNN
Yield: 16-ounces dry mix

INGREDIENTS
For The Chocolate Cake Mix
1 cup + 2 tablespoons (157 g) all-purpose gluten free flour
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
7/8 cup (70 g) unsweetened natural cocoa powder
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 1/8 cups (225 g) granulated sugar

For The Vanilla Cake Mix
1 1/2 cups (210 g) all-purpose gluten free flour
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
Scant 1/2 cup (43 g) cultured buttermilk blend powder (I use Saco brand), or 1/3 cup (43 g) whey powder
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 cup (200 g) granulated sugar

DIRECTIONS
1. For either mix, place all of the ingredients for that mix in a large bowl and whisk well. Store in an airtight container until ready to use.

To make gluten free chocolate cake or cupcakes:
1. Preheat your oven to 350°F. 
2. Grease or line 18 of the wells of two standard 12-cup muffin tins or 9-inch cake pan and set it aside. 
3. Transfer the dry ingredients to a large bowl and create a well in the center. 
4. Add 6 tablespoons (84 g) of neutral oil, 3 eggs (150 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten) and 3/4 cup (6 fluid ounces) lukewarm water, mixing to combine well after each addition. 
5. Fill the 18 wells of the cupcake tin each 2/3 of the way full, or transfer the cake batter to the prepared 9-inch pan. 
6. Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out mostly clean, or with a few moist crumbs attached (about 19 minutes for cupcakes; about 28 minutes for the cake). 
7. Remove from the oven and allow to sit in the pan for at least 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely. Makes one 9-inch cake or about 18 cupcakes.

To make gluten free vanilla cake or cupcakes:
1. Preheat your oven to 350°F.
2. Grease or line 18 of the wells of two standard 12-cup muffin tins or 9-inch cake pan and set it aside. 
3. Transfer the dry ingredients to a large bowl and create a well in the center. 
4. Add 8 tablespoons (112 g) of melted and cooled unsalted butter, 2 eggs (100 g, weighed out of shell) and 1 egg white (25 g) at room temperature, beaten, and 2/3 cup (5 1/3 fluid ounces) lukewarm water, and 2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract, mixing to combine well after each addition. 
5. Fill the 18 wells of the cupcake pan each 2/3 of the way full, or transfer the cake batter to the prepared 9-inch pan. 
6. Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out mostly clean, or with a few moist crumbs attached (about 19 minutes for cupcakes; about 28 minutes for the cake). 
7. Remove from the oven and allow to sit in the pan for at least 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely. Makes one 9-inch cake or about 18 cupcakes.

Simple buttercream frosting; Wondering how to make a quick and easy buttercream frosting? Just use exactly half as much room temperature unsalted butter, by weight, as confectioners' sugar. For example, 16 tablespoons (8 ounces) unsalted butter, and 4 cups (1 pound) confectioners' sugar. Beat them together, along with a splash of pure vanilla extract and a pinch of salt, until light and fluffy. Add milk by the half-teaspoonful and beat until it holds its shape when you scoop it but is smooth and creamy. Want to make a chocolate version? Replace some of the confectioners' sugar with cocoa powder!

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-cake-mixes/

Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm13:
> 
> I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.
> 
> This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


That's so sad, her poor family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


That's adorable!! I'm glad you didn't toss it out the window, and the little beret is perfect with it. I love swing coats.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Jeanette & DH!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like a fantastic yarn shop. happy 45th anniversary. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. I am anxious to check it out in person.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your husband Jeanette . Sounds like you are having a great time


We are - just came in from DGD's swimming lessons and to the grocery store. Time to get busy. We're having smothered pork chops with potatoes and carrots for dinner and I think we're going to make apple pie as soon as the cartoons are over -- I'm on their schedule!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Jeanette & DH!


Thank you. The cruise was our anniversary present to each other so we're not doing much in the way of a celebration -- maybe I should hint for something sapphire.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knitandsip.com
> 
> I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.
> 
> ...


Now that looks like my kind of shop, yarn and coffee together, can it get any better than that? I'd never leave. lol
Happy Anniversary!!!! Have a great time up there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Another dreary morning downunder today, summer is hiding from us again. 
We have been out to our country style restaurant for breakfast and brought some bacon and pork sausages to top up the freezer.
Stu had a large deluxe number with bacon, egg, sausage, tomato, hash browns and toast. I decided on something sweet so had 
Pancakes with fresh berries, banana , 
whipped cream and maple syrup. So two well fed tummy’s around here. 
I’ve decided it’s summer in spite of weather, so put the lighter blanket on the bed, in hope of warmer days ahead. 

Sonja another gorgeous set from you it will serve a little child, very well in winter season.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh! I was going to say that I'm glad to hear Mishka seems to be coming around and feeling a bit better, hopefully tomorrow she'll be completely herself. 

Well, David decided to go fishing earlier, he hasn't come home yet, so hopefully the wind is not as bad at Ft. Laramie as it is here or he may be tied to a tree with his fishing line. lol 
It's a lovely 70F out there but the wind has been blowing one of Kate's hoolies since shortly after he left. 
It's definitely feeling fallish out there, all the leaves are yellow and falling in droves. 

My yarn got here yesterday for the special order, so I'm working on that, need to have one pair done by Friday morning if at all possible, so I'd best get my butt off here and back onto that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. The cruise was our anniversary present to each other so we're not doing much in the way of a celebration -- maybe I should hint for something sapphire.


Most definitely something sapphire. Sapphires come in different colours other than blue did you know? Congratulations to you and DH. 
They can be pink, orange, yellow, green. I have a gorgeous coppery brown one in a ring, Stu gave me for our 25th anniversary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems it's available in the US in some stores as well. We have a KP member "Bundyanne" who lives in the area where the factory is I believe, think she's even made a few comments on the KTP. Lovely lady.
> 
> We have thin plastic here as well, but these are too pretty to cover and they aren't exactly flat as each leaf is separate and then glued to the next one. I certainly wouldn't put a glass of wine on them, it would probably topple over, plates are fine though.


You are right, Bundyanne lives in Bundeberg which is where the Ginger Beer comes from as well. It is in Queensland and only a few hours north of where Heather lives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knitandsip.com
> 
> I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary. Sounds like a nice time with family ahead.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been tinkering with my shawl and have added 12 inch tails to the points and crossed it over my body to tie at the back. It's fitting me better that way.
> Also thinking about doing another one in my family tartan colours, dark blue for base then red green and black stripes.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This has been a very up and down week for me. DH has been calm some days and other days he is mad as can be. One minute he hates the food and the next minute it is good. This is the way with everything. One day he likes his nurses and the next he doesn't. His memory is slipping and it just breaks my heart. He was very brilliant and now he can't remember what he had for lunch or how to use his cell phone. I didn't realize how tired I was until I was alone. I have had two weeks of resting and I feel better than I have in a long time. Today I went to WalMart and I was in a hurry. There were no electric carts available so I did my shopping pushing a regular cart. I haven't done that in a long time...maybe years. Actually felt good. I may feel it tomorrow but that is OK. It is late and I need to get to bed. Have a great week-end everyone.


I'm sorry Ray is slipping so much. Glad you have gotten some rest and could do your shopping with a regular cart.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Rookie!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, just so you know I tried the skillet cranberries and roasted chicken with potatoes, it was fantastic, I didn't have the potatoes but some pre-prepared kale salad and it was all very delicious. Once again "Thanks for the recipe ".


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knitandsip.com
> 
> I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary, Jeanette. The yarn store looks very inviting! Jack used to like to take me to a yarn shop in an old church that had an ice cream shop in the basement.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute apron Tami.


thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> I see that your table is glass, is there a way to mount them under the table? It would give the illusion of placemats without messing them up.


That's a great idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great idea!
> :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do - i fact i usually rinse it with listerine. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Front and back views of me modelling my Outlander shawl. In case you're wondering it's a bottle of ginger beer on the table in the man cave.
> I found my cat pin to fasten it and the colours go well with it.


It looks great on you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I saw it on your FB site. Quite innovative. :sm24: I used mine to hold clothes pins. I could have found a better use. A quilt would certainly be unique.


I quite often use a Crown Royal bag to hold my knitting. Usually when I am knitting socks on the go. There are lots of quilt ideas on Pinterest using the Crown Royal bags. At least you have a pretty bag to look at when using the clothes pins!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband is fine , but i have another worry now Mishka , she is not herself today nor yesterday either , not been sick or anything just moping about the place and when moving not as quick as she was , only nibbling at her food so middle son bought her some cooked chicken which she ate , cant put my finger on it but something isnt right ,


Oh, no! Hope she is okay. Did she get into something when out on a walk, or something in the garden she shouldn't have? You might also check her mouth, roof of it also, to make sure there isn't something caught. Poor girl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Apron looks great Tami good use of the bags


Thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Most definitely something sapphire. Sapphires come in different colours other than blue did you know? Congratulations to you and DH.
> They can be pink, orange, yellow, green. I have a gorgeous coppery brown one in a ring, Stu gave me for our 25th anniversary.


Sounds like I'll have fun doing research?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Anniversary. Sounds like a nice time with family ahead.


It is; however, I forgot how little girls like to scream.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sad for Mishka. I hope it is temporary. If she isn't better, needs a vet check as that was how my Molly did when we discovered she had diabetes.
> At any rate, I, too, am too old for a pet, but Penny needed someone to get her out of her daily stay in a kennel and I was the lucky one. She is a most delightful, stubborn dog and I discovered today at the vet where I took her for her red, inflamed ears, that her feet licking as well as the ears is a sign of a dog who has many allergies. We are going easy on meds right now, just something to calm her ears topically applied, which she hates. However, we will see if it could be her food and if so, change it as needed. Learned that she is, indeed, 8 years and 2 months old, so now can adjust to her age. I expect I will be very sorry and cry as hard when she goes as I did for my beloved Molly. In the meantime, we will enjoy each other. She surely makes my life better.


My aunt is now 85, and adopted a Golden Retriever puppy 3.5 years ago. When her previous one passed, she said no more. I had tried to get her to get another dog before Abby passed, but she was sure she wouldn't get another, due to her age. 3 weeks later, her hairdresser and her DH, who are very good friends of my aunt, told her they would take the new dog if something happened to aunt before the new dog. They even went with her to pick Maddie out. Maddie gets to visit with them often, at home, or at their house.

Hope you can figure out what Penny is allergic to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is; however, I forgot how little girls like to scream.


LOL!! :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> we haven't heard from ohio joy for a while. i wonder if they are in the middle of moving? --- sam


Actually, Sam, we are not yet ready to move house to the new site, unfortunately. City Hall held us up for over a week when the permit department was not open for its usual hours. Then we had delays due to the hospitalization of our chief handyman's mom when she had a bad flare-up of the consequences of the metastasized cancers which are likely to end sadly for all of the family.

Don was in urgent care locally this afternoon and diagnosed with the *A* strain of the flu. He is not desperately ill nor full of all the typical symptoms, but that trip interrupted the change of plans for Don or Ben (Susan's DH) to get to the Home Depot store for the needed materials for Monday's and Tuesday's work to move forward the whole rehab of the kitchen and dining room, as well as ADA-compliant restrooms. All of which are necessary before we can even begin to move commercial-grade fridge and freezer into the building. The commercial items are being donated by the previous owner of the building (for the tax write-off, of course). but we don't know yet if either one actually works to meet our needs.

FYI, Tim has finished out-patient therapies as of last week. As soon as we can complete this move, he will join the PEP program at the rehab hospital where he did outpatient therapy. It's a gym-like program for special needs folks to work out to help maintain their physical strength and stamina. Then Susan wants/needs to get herself back to regular gym workouts for her own good. She now works 2 part-time jobs as well as managing Take Flight and the move and rehab. Neither will be easily accomplished. The 2 GED teachers at Elm are getting a trifle snarky over the sudden turn to cold weather here in NE Ohio. However, their boss is supportive of Susan's struggle to get out of our old site as quickly as possible, so they will have to deal with the temps indoors and ''bring another sweater to work'', to quote their boss and as well as mine. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

I try to read to keep up with what's going on with each of you each evening and have discovered that if I don't get to beed until nearly midnight, I can actually sleep until about 6:30 AM fairly soundly. I find it difficult to find time to post much or even to knit since we were at Sam's in June. But you are my best contact with friends not connected to Elm. My folks there are dearly loved and loving, but we are losing them to the ever-increasing OD epidemic in our county and the very neighborhood around Elm. The numbers are multiplying daily.

God help us and them.

I'm doing my best to feed them, body and soul, but I can't hold their hands 24/7 or take them all home with me. Sadly, those who are hell-bent on their own destruction would sneak away from here and find someone to sell to them. I've had some tell me in all sincerity that their ''dealer hasn't killed me yet'', so they aren't afraid.

My adult Bible study each Sunday has been plowing through Jeremiah's book in the OT. I'm afraid that the world's population hasn't changed a whole lot since this faithful prophet of God spoke out the messages given to him in the mid-600s BC.

Prayers continue to be offered for the needs shared around your table, Sam, and the recipes and photos enjoyed. I still cook each day for Don and Tim who give me much pleasure in preparing meals for them.

Please remember that I love you all and find much joy in the friendship shared here. You are all sparkling jewels that God has brought into my life. Thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm13:
> 
> I just received word that a beautiful soul has left this planet after dying in a single vehicle accident in the wet recently.
> 
> This was a beautiful lady who bought joy to many. She has left a husband and children behind.


I'm so sorry you have lost a friend. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Actually, Sam, we are not yet ready to move house to the new site, unfortunately. City Hall held us up for over a week when the permit department was not open for its usual hours. Then we had delays due to the hospitalization of our chief handyman's mom when his had a bad flare-up of the consequences of the metastasized cancers which are likely to end sadly for all of the family.
> 
> Don was in urgent care locally this afternoon and diagnosed with the *A* strain of the flu. He is not desperately ill nor full of all the typical symptoms, but that trip interrupted the change of plans for Don or Ben (Susan's DH) to get to the Home Depot store for the needed materials for Monday's and Tuesday's work to move forward the whole rehab of the kitchen and dining room, as well as ADA-compliant restrooms. All of which are necessary before we can even begin to move commercial-grade fridge and freezer into the building. The commercial items are being donated by the previous owner of the building (for the tax write-off, of course). but we don't know yet if either one actually works to meet our needs.
> 
> ...


Great to see you Joy, you've certainly had a time lately with trying to get ready to get moved. I hope that Don's over the flu very quickly and that he doesn't share with any of the rest of you. 
Prayers for the family with cancer. 
Great to hear that Tim is through his rehab, the gym program sounds good. 
Hugging you and keeping you all in prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot get a good picture but this is what I've just finished, its more autumn colours with shades of heather than the blue colour showing up in the picture


Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce glad to say i think she is on the mend from whatever the problem was , she has been sitting on the rug and talking to me , and i never thought i wouĺd say this but i was happy to see her sat next to husband at the table and eating whatever he was sneaking down to her , still moping about a bit and walking a bit slow , but hopefully will be back to herself soon
> Sorry to hear that Penny has allergies hope you can find out what some of the allergies are and adjust accordingly . You also have a stubborn dog , isnt it fun when they have there own character ????


How old is Mishka? Might it be arthritis? Especially with the storms you have been getting. I know I am feeling the two low systems that are coming. We are to get rain all day tomorrow, some heavy, then less as the week goes on, with temperatures dropping quite a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Fan:
> What is a hamper.
> Here, typically a hamper is something we put our dirty clothes into for washing in the washing machine.


Or a picnic hamper!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I finally caught up with you chatty lot & I better get moving & get my tub of potatoes peeled .
> I foolishly drank 1/2 a glass of Sangria Arbor Mist wine last night, I've had other flavours of Arbor Mist & all was fine but apparently this kind has something I react to as I've have a terrible headache since midnight????lesson learned, don't drink ANY wine other than Baby Duck or BlackBerry Arbor Mist, I know they don't bother me.
> We had a really nice supper & visit with friends last night


Hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knitandsip.com
> 
> I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Another dreary morning downunder today, summer is hiding from us again.
> We have been out to our country style restaurant for breakfast and brought some bacon and pork sausages to top up the freezer.
> Stu had a large deluxe number with bacon, egg, sausage, tomato, hash browns and toast. I decided on something sweet so had
> Pancakes with fresh berries, banana ,
> ...


Glad you enjoyed breakfast. I put flannel sheets on the bed last week, and the electric blanket on today, though it isn't plugged in, as it doesn't heat well. Worked great when we got it a few years ago.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great to see you Joy, you've certainly had a time lately with trying to get ready to get moved. I hope that Don's over the flu very quickly and that he doesn't share with any of the rest of you.
> Prayers for the family with cancer.
> Great to hear that Tim is through his rehab, the gym program sounds good.
> Hugging you and keeping you all in prayers.


Thank you, Kaye, for the prayers for all of us, including Mikes' mom and the cancer symptoms flaring. He will appreciate them, too.

Ohio Joy

Congratulations, Jeanette, on your anniversary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Actually, Sam, we are not yet ready to move house to the new site, unfortunately. City Hall held us up for over a week when the permit department was not open for its usual hours. Then we had delays due to the hospitalization of our chief handyman's mom when she had a bad flare-up of the consequences of the metastasized cancers which are likely to end sadly for all of the family.
> 
> Don was in urgent care locally this afternoon and diagnosed with the *A* strain of the flu. He is not desperately ill nor full of all the typical symptoms, but that trip interrupted the change of plans for Don or Ben (Susan's DH) to get to the Home Depot store for the needed materials for Monday's and Tuesday's work to move forward the whole rehab of the kitchen and dining room, as well as ADA-compliant restrooms. All of which are necessary before we can even begin to move commercial-grade fridge and freezer into the building. The commercial items are being donated by the previous owner of the building (for the tax write-off, of course). but we don't know yet if either one actually works to meet our needs.
> 
> ...


Healing prayers for Don, and hope the rest of you don't catch it. Elm is also always in my prayers. Sending hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, today was as busy as the rest of the past week has been. I forgot stuff at Walmart yesterday morning, so went to a different one today, still forgot the coffee filters for the RV. Oh, well. We don't need them right now. I picked up Damien, and brought him home with me, so he could pick up the big pine cones and cut the grass for us. It took him an hour to pick them all up! While he was doing that, I went in the RV and started packing up for the winter. Well, that turned into a bigger chore, and isn't finished yet. The mice have already been in there! GRRRRR. So everything has had to be brought in to be washed before being packed. I did get the bedroom cabinet cleaned out, and sorted. Everything has been washed down. I still need to get two of the overhead cabinets done before it gets too cold, as there is canned stuff in there yet. I just couldn't do any more. Damien and Amber loaded everything into the Expedition for me to bring to the house, then unloaded it again into the kitchen so I can wash it all. DH has kindly shared his cold from last week, and as usual it has hit me harder than him. I felt fine yesterday except for phlem in my throat and coughing, but it has gone downhill from there. I'm taking Musinex and drinking lots. I had planned to cook supper, but never got anything out of the freezer, so took DH out for supper. I am caught up and will talk to you all tomorrow. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow, and go to bed.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My aunt is now 85, and adopted a Golden Retriever puppy 3.5 years ago. When her previous one passed, she said no more. I had tried to get her to get another dog before Abby passed, but she was sure she wouldn't get another, due to her age. 3 weeks later, her hairdresser and her DH, who are very good friends of my aunt, told her they would take the new dog if something happened to aunt before the new dog. They even went with her to pick Maddie out. Maddie gets to visit with them often, at home, or at their house.
> 
> Hope you can figure out what Penny is allergic to.


Good to know. Very encouraging. Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, happy Anniversary to you and your DH. Personally I’d go for saphire yarn! Not much on precious stones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great to see you Joy, you've certainly had a time lately with trying to get ready to get moved. I hope that Don's over the flu very quickly and that he doesn't share with any of the rest of you.
> Prayers for the family with cancer.
> Great to hear that Tim is through his rehab, the gym program sounds good.
> Hugging you and keeping you all in prayers.


Well said KayeJo. 
Second KayeJo's thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was as busy as the rest of the past week has been. I forgot stuff at Walmart yesterday morning, so went to a different one today, still forgot the coffee filters for the RV. Oh, well. We don't need them right now. I picked up Damien, and brought him home with me, so he could pick up the big pine cones and cut the grass for us. It took him an hour to pick them all up! While he was doing that, I went in the RV and started packing up for the winter. Well, that turned into a bigger chore, and isn't finished yet. The mice have already been in there! GRRRRR. So everything has had to be brought in to be washed before being packed. I did get the bedroom cabinet cleaned out, and sorted. Everything has been washed down. I still need to get two of the overhead cabinets done before it gets too cold, as there is canned stuff in there yet. I just couldn't do any more. Damien and Amber loaded everything into the Expedition for me to bring to the house, then unloaded it again into the kitchen so I can wash it all. DH has kindly shared his cold from last week, and as usual it has hit me harder than him. I felt fine yesterday except for phlem in my throat and coughing, but it has gone downhill from there. I'm taking Musinex and drinking lots. I had planned to cook supper, but never got anything out of the freezer, so took DH out for supper. I am caught up and will talk to you all tomorrow. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow, and go to bed.


Mice and colds, YUCK! I hope you kick them both to the curb quickly. 
Hopefully the mucinex will kick in and get rid of the cold quickly. 
Great that you had help hauling everything. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Used to, but not anymore. Skype etc., is a wonderful way to keep in touch, nearly as close as having them over for a cup of coffee.


Yes, there are advantages to the Internet ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knitandsip.com
> 
> I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary.
Have fun with the GKs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, sorry about your headache. Try drinking more water as alcohol is dehydrating which can cause headache.


I think it's one of the chemicals in certain wines that gives me headaches, I never drink more than about 4 ounces so it's not like I'm hung over, never been drunk in my life.
It was better by lunch time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Actually, Sam, we are not yet ready to move house to the new site, unfortunately. City Hall held us up for over a week when the permit department was not open for its usual hours. Then we had delays due to the hospitalization of our chief handyman's mom when she had a bad flare-up of the consequences of the metastasized cancers which are likely to end sadly for all of the family.
> 
> Don was in urgent care locally this afternoon and diagnosed with the *A* strain of the flu. He is not desperately ill nor full of all the typical symptoms, but that trip interrupted the change of plans for Don or Ben (Susan's DH) to get to the Home Depot store for the needed materials for Monday's and Tuesday's work to move forward the whole rehab of the kitchen and dining room, as well as ADA-compliant restrooms. All of which are necessary before we can even begin to move commercial-grade fridge and freezer into the building. The commercial items are being donated by the previous owner of the building (for the tax write-off, of course). but we don't know yet if either one actually works to meet our needs.
> 
> ...


I hope Don is feeling better soon & did sent share his bug with the rest of you. I think you have more than enough on your plate with getting the flu.
Good luck with getting everything in order so you can meet re to the new place.
I hope your friends mom can be kept pain free & not suffer too long,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was as busy as the rest of the past week has been. I forgot stuff at Walmart yesterday morning, so went to a different one today, still forgot the coffee filters for the RV. Oh, well. We don't need them right now. I picked up Damien, and brought him home with me, so he could pick up the big pine cones and cut the grass for us. It took him an hour to pick them all up! While he was doing that, I went in the RV and started packing up for the winter. Well, that turned into a bigger chore, and isn't finished yet. The mice have already been in there! GRRRRR. So everything has had to be brought in to be washed before being packed. I did get the bedroom cabinet cleaned out, and sorted. Everything has been washed down. I still need to get two of the overhead cabinets done before it gets too cold, as there is canned stuff in there yet. I just couldn't do any more. Damien and Amber loaded everything into the Expedition for me to bring to the house, then unloaded it again into the kitchen so I can wash it all. DH has kindly shared his cold from last week, and as usual it has hit me harder than him. I felt fine yesterday except for phlem in my throat and coughing, but it has gone downhill from there. I'm taking Musinex and drinking lots. I had planned to cook supper, but never got anything out of the freezer, so took DH out for supper. I am caught up and will talk to you all tomorrow. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow, and go to bed.


Hope you Cold is better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well ,I’m tuckered out tonight. We fed 250 at the fall supper so a great fund raiser for the church & everythng went really well & I was home by 8:00 which is much better than last year. There was some leftovers which were shared among those who cleaned up & the remainder will be frozen to give out to expel who use the food bank if they want them. My honeyed beets were popular, only about 1.5 cups left from 2 roasters full


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well ,I'm tuckered out tonight. We fed 250 at the fall supper so a great fund raiser for the church & everythng went really well & I was home by 8:00 which is much better than last year. There was some leftovers which were shared among those who cleaned up & the remainder will be frozen to give out to expel who use the food bank if they want them. My honeyed beets were popular, only about 1.5 cups left from 2 roasters full


Wow, that's great, 250 is a pretty good turnout. :sm24: 
Great that some can go to the food bank.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I made apple cider beef stew tonight. It takes quite a while but worth the wait! 

DD will get her little elephant soon. I bought the pattern this afternoon and just got her finished up! She turned out pretty cute if I say so myself. I'll upload a picture tomorrow.

This morning I went for groceries and the place was a madhouse. Not sure why, as Sunday mornings are usually pretty quiet. But I survived. LOL 

Happy anniversary, Jeanette and DH!

Healing thoughts for all who need them. I'll catch up again tomorrow. For now, bedtime. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad you enjoyed it. the kale salad sounds very good. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Sam, just so you know I tried the skillet cranberries and roasted chicken with potatoes, it was fantastic, I didn't have the potatoes but some pre-prepared kale salad and it was all very delicious. Once again "Thanks for the recipe ".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you joy - it sounds as though things will be very hectic for the next couple of weeks - do you think you will be in by Christmas? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Actually, Sam, we are not yet ready to move house to the new site, unfortunately. City Hall held us up for over a week when the permit department was not open for its usual hours. Then we had delays due to the hospitalization of our chief handyman's mom when she had a bad flare-up of the consequences of the metastasized cancers which are likely to end sadly for all of the family.
> 
> Don was in urgent care locally this afternoon and diagnosed with the *A* strain of the flu. He is not desperately ill nor full of all the typical symptoms, but that trip interrupted the change of plans for Don or Ben (Susan's DH) to get to the Home Depot store for the needed materials for Monday's and Tuesday's work to move forward the whole rehab of the kitchen and dining room, as well as ADA-compliant restrooms. All of which are necessary before we can even begin to move commercial-grade fridge and freezer into the building. The commercial items are being donated by the previous owner of the building (for the tax write-off, of course). but we don't know yet if either one actually works to meet our needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy. hopefully your colds will soon be gone. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was as busy as the rest of the past week has been. I forgot stuff at Walmart yesterday morning, so went to a different one today, still forgot the coffee filters for the RV. Oh, well. We don't need them right now. I picked up Damien, and brought him home with me, so he could pick up the big pine cones and cut the grass for us. It took him an hour to pick them all up! While he was doing that, I went in the RV and started packing up for the winter. Well, that turned into a bigger chore, and isn't finished yet. The mice have already been in there! GRRRRR. So everything has had to be brought in to be washed before being packed. I did get the bedroom cabinet cleaned out, and sorted. Everything has been washed down. I still need to get two of the overhead cabinets done before it gets too cold, as there is canned stuff in there yet. I just couldn't do any more. Damien and Amber loaded everything into the Expedition for me to bring to the house, then unloaded it again into the kitchen so I can wash it all. DH has kindly shared his cold from last week, and as usual it has hit me harder than him. I felt fine yesterday except for phlem in my throat and coughing, but it has gone downhill from there. I'm taking Musinex and drinking lots. I had planned to cook supper, but never got anything out of the freezer, so took DH out for supper. I am caught up and will talk to you all tomorrow. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow, and go to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i need to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, happy Anniversary to you and your DH. Personally I'd go for saphire yarn! Not much on precious stones.


I like that idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful. What size is that?


Thank you Jeanette , its a size 20 inch chest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Absolutely charming! I love the shape of both.


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really cute. I always Knit things in the round to the underarms as I hate sewing them up


Its a nice easy pattern so far I wanted to add a button band so thought i would stick to knitting separately , its very rare I knit in pieces but I really liked the look of this pattern and it looks really pretty so far .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better stay away, DH & sons roll their eyes when they get the Christmas stuff down every year & say I have too much so I try hard not to buy anything more.


Get them to buy something ????, I definitely have to much , but there are so many beautiful things , its the only time i like going and having a look in a shop , its a tradition here that the sons get a christmas item , my middle son was in Paris about a month ago and brought home a snow bauble with Mickey and Minnie under a lamp post , the lamp lights up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Knit moss stitch scarf at meeting. Well had to think an inch. I can goof moss stitch without even trying and it's dark brown yarn, hard to see. Oh well good practice. Maya and I walked and now I'm icing knee.


I know what you mean Im like that with rib , hope your knee feels better


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your husband Jeanette . Sounds like you are having a great time


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great to see you Joy, you've certainly had a time lately with trying to get ready to get moved. I hope that Don's over the flu very quickly and that he doesn't share with any of the rest of you.
> Prayers for the family with cancer.
> Great to hear that Tim is through his rehab, the gym program sounds good.
> Hugging you and keeping you all in prayers.


And ditto to all the above from me too....

I hope Don recovers from that flu without any complications.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was as busy as the rest of the past week has been. I forgot stuff at Walmart yesterday morning, so went to a different one today, still forgot the coffee filters for the RV. Oh, well. We don't need them right now. I picked up Damien, and brought him home with me, so he could pick up the big pine cones and cut the grass for us. It took him an hour to pick them all up! While he was doing that, I went in the RV and started packing up for the winter. Well, that turned into a bigger chore, and isn't finished yet. The mice have already been in there! GRRRRR. So everything has had to be brought in to be washed before being packed. I did get the bedroom cabinet cleaned out, and sorted. Everything has been washed down. I still need to get two of the overhead cabinets done before it gets too cold, as there is canned stuff in there yet. I just couldn't do any more. Damien and Amber loaded everything into the Expedition for me to bring to the house, then unloaded it again into the kitchen so I can wash it all. DH has kindly shared his cold from last week, and as usual it has hit me harder than him. I felt fine yesterday except for phlem in my throat and coughing, but it has gone downhill from there. I'm taking Musinex and drinking lots. I had planned to cook supper, but never got anything out of the freezer, so took DH out for supper. I am caught up and will talk to you all tomorrow. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow, and go to bed.


Oh dear, get well soon. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well ,I'm tuckered out tonight. We fed 250 at the fall supper so a great fund raiser for the church & everythng went really well & I was home by 8:00 which is much better than last year. There was some leftovers which were shared among those who cleaned up & the remainder will be frozen to give out to expel who use the food bank if they want them. My honeyed beets were popular, only about 1.5 cups left from 2 roasters full


Wow, 250 is a lot of people, glad it went so well. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great to see you Joy, you've certainly had a time lately with trying to get ready to get moved. I hope that Don's over the flu very quickly and that he doesn't share with any of the rest of you.
> Prayers for the family with cancer.
> Great to hear that Tim is through his rehab, the gym program sounds good.
> Hugging you and keeping you all in prayers.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Actually, Sam, we are not yet ready to move house to the new site, unfortunately. City Hall held us up for over a week when the permit department was not open for its usual hours. Then we had delays due to the hospitalization of our chief handyman's mom when she had a bad flare-up of the consequences of the metastasized cancers which are likely to end sadly for all of the family.
> 
> Don was in urgent care locally this afternoon and diagnosed with the *A* strain of the flu. He is not desperately ill nor full of all the typical symptoms, but that trip interrupted the change of plans for Don or Ben (Susan's DH) to get to the Home Depot store for the needed materials for Monday's and Tuesday's work to move forward the whole rehab of the kitchen and dining room, as well as ADA-compliant restrooms. All of which are necessary before we can even begin to move commercial-grade fridge and freezer into the building. The commercial items are being donated by the previous owner of the building (for the tax write-off, of course). but we don't know yet if either one actually works to meet our needs.
> 
> ...


As you know God is in control of the timings despite how things might look. You all sound busier than ever if that is possible. Hope Don recovers quickly and that it doesn't get any worse.
It must be discouraging to see people failing to take advantage of the hands being held out to help them- but all you can do is offer they have to take hold and keep holding on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's one of the chemicals in certain wines that gives me headaches, I never drink more than about 4 ounces so it's not like I'm hung over, never been drunk in my life.
> It was better by lunch time


I had issues until I stopped drinking red wine. Tingling lips is the main thing I remember and I think headaches. But just generally felt yuck. And like you not related to drinking too much. No hassles with white.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Rookie, have a very happy anniversary. Congratulations on staying the course. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to all KayeJo said. Sending you big hugs Ohio Joy.


Poledra65 said:


> Great to see you Joy, you've certainly had a time lately with trying to get ready to get moved. I hope that Don's over the flu very quickly and that he doesn't share with any of the rest of you.
> Prayers for the family with cancer.
> Great to hear that Tim is through his rehab, the gym program sounds good.
> Hugging you and keeping you all in prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your helper looks very sweet :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knitandsip.com
> 
> I'm up at our son's celebrating our 45th wedding anniversary. We spent yesterday picking apples and raspberries so today, I'm doing a lot with peeling and slicing apples.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary. Sounds like you're having a great time. The yarn in that shop is to die for...such beautiful colours. Did you buy any?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Most definitely something sapphire. Sapphires come in different colours other than blue did you know? Congratulations to you and DH.
> They can be pink, orange, yellow, green. I have a gorgeous coppery brown one in a ring, Stu gave me for our 25th anniversary.


My DH had a star sapphire which is a cross between pink and mauve. It is a lovely ring. The breakfast you had sounds so yummy. Stu's did too but that sure was a lot of food.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I quite often use a Crown Royal bag to hold my knitting. Usually when I am knitting socks on the go. There are lots of quilt ideas on Pinterest using the Crown Royal bags. At least you have a pretty bag to look at when using the clothes pins!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was as busy as the rest of the past week has been. I forgot stuff at Walmart yesterday morning, so went to a different one today, still forgot the coffee filters for the RV. Oh, well. We don't need them right now. I picked up Damien, and brought him home with me, so he could pick up the big pine cones and cut the grass for us. It took him an hour to pick them all up! While he was doing that, I went in the RV and started packing up for the winter. Well, that turned into a bigger chore, and isn't finished yet. The mice have already been in there! GRRRRR. So everything has had to be brought in to be washed before being packed. I did get the bedroom cabinet cleaned out, and sorted. Everything has been washed down. I still need to get two of the overhead cabinets done before it gets too cold, as there is canned stuff in there yet. I just couldn't do any more. Damien and Amber loaded everything into the Expedition for me to bring to the house, then unloaded it again into the kitchen so I can wash it all. DH has kindly shared his cold from last week, and as usual it has hit me harder than him. I felt fine yesterday except for phlem in my throat and coughing, but it has gone downhill from there. I'm taking Musinex and drinking lots. I had planned to cook supper, but never got anything out of the freezer, so took DH out for supper. I am caught up and will talk to you all tomorrow. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow, and go to bed.


So sorry that DH shared his cold. You probably are run down because of all the packing you've been doing. Try to take it easy. I hope your DH pampers you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.


What a cute helper!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's one of the chemicals in certain wines that gives me headaches, I never drink more than about 4 ounces so it's not like I'm hung over, never been drunk in my life.
> It was better by lunch time


????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, what a beautiful kitchen helper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Actually, Sam, we are not yet ready to move house to the new site, unfortunately. City Hall held us up for over a week when the permit department was not open for its usual hours. Then we had delays due to the hospitalization of our chief handyman's mom when she had a bad flare-up of the consequences of the metastasized cancers which are likely to end sadly for all of the family.
> 
> Don was in urgent care locally this afternoon and diagnosed with the *A* strain of the flu. He is not desperately ill nor full of all the typical symptoms, but that trip interrupted the change of plans for Don or Ben (Susan's DH) to get to the Home Depot store for the needed materials for Monday's and Tuesday's work to move forward the whole rehab of the kitchen and dining room, as well as ADA-compliant restrooms. All of which are necessary before we can even begin to move commercial-grade fridge and freezer into the building. The commercial items are being donated by the previous owner of the building (for the tax write-off, of course). but we don't know yet if either one actually works to meet our needs.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Joy , sounds like everyone is very busy , happy to hear how Tim is getting along, but sad to hear that you are losing people such a sad loss 
Hope when the move does happen it all goes smoothly , fingers crossed


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's one of the chemicals in certain wines that gives me headaches, I never drink more than about 4 ounces so it's not like I'm hung over, never been drunk in my life.
> It was better by lunch time


Red wine can do that. And it is the naturally occuring chemical. Also keeps me awake for some odd reason. I will fall asleep and then after 20 minutes wake up again and stay awake for quite some time. My friend also has this and also gets migraines from the red wine. White wine doesn't affect me in the same way, but I prefer red over white. But then I don't drink very much at all and if I do make sure it is before 6 p.m.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> How old is Mishka? Might it be arthritis? Especially with the storms you have been getting. I know I am feeling the two low systems that are coming. We are to get rain all day tomorrow, some heavy, then less as the week goes on, with temperatures dropping quite a bit.


She is 7 .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today was as busy as the rest of the past week has been. I forgot stuff at Walmart yesterday morning, so went to a different one today, still forgot the coffee filters for the RV. Oh, well. We don't need them right now. I picked up Damien, and brought him home with me, so he could pick up the big pine cones and cut the grass for us. It took him an hour to pick them all up! While he was doing that, I went in the RV and started packing up for the winter. Well, that turned into a bigger chore, and isn't finished yet. The mice have already been in there! GRRRRR. So everything has had to be brought in to be washed before being packed. I did get the bedroom cabinet cleaned out, and sorted. Everything has been washed down. I still need to get two of the overhead cabinets done before it gets too cold, as there is canned stuff in there yet. I just couldn't do any more. Damien and Amber loaded everything into the Expedition for me to bring to the house, then unloaded it again into the kitchen so I can wash it all. DH has kindly shared his cold from last week, and as usual it has hit me harder than him. I felt fine yesterday except for phlem in my throat and coughing, but it has gone downhill from there. I'm taking Musinex and drinking lots. I had planned to cook supper, but never got anything out of the freezer, so took DH out for supper. I am caught up and will talk to you all tomorrow. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow, and go to bed.


Hope you get a good nights sleep Tami and feel a lot better when you wake up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's one of the chemicals in certain wines that gives me headaches, I never drink more than about 4 ounces so it's not like I'm hung over, never been drunk in my life.
> It was better by lunch time


I got drunk once when I was a teenager , Had a party and ended up giving away all my brothers belongings , next day once I managed to get myself out of the bathroom for more than5 minutes I had to go asking for it all back , never did find his tennis racquet , never touched alcohol since


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.


Awe, you can't ask for a more adorable helper than that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got drunk once when I was a teenager , Had a party and ended up giving away all my brothers belongings , next day once I managed to get myself out of the bathroom for more than5 minutes I had to go asking for it all back , never did find his tennis racquet , never touched alcohol since


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: 
Good thing I didn't have coffee in my mouth when I read this, I almost fell on the floor laughing. lolol
That would be a good reason to not drink. LOL!! 
You didn't give away anything of your own though, so that's good. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a phone call from oldest DD a little bit ago. She was about to head for the airport (business trip to San Jose, CA) and got a call from school saying youngest wasn't feeling well. Anyway, I am not at her house sitting with DGS who has a stomach. Have been trying to knit but their new kitten has other plans for my yarn. In fact the kitten has other plans for my computer too. Guess I'll have to try to do some knitting later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a phone call from oldest DD a little bit ago. She was about to head for the airport (business trip to San Jose, CA) and got a call from school saying youngest wasn't feeling well. Anyway, I am not at her house sitting with DGS who has a stomach. Have been trying to knit but their new kitten has other plans for my yarn. In fact the kitten has other plans for my computer too. Guess I'll have to try to do some knitting later.


Good that you are able to sit with DGS and his stomach. 
Hopefully the kitten will wear itself out, but I somehow don't thing that is going to happen. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good to know. Very encouraging. Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mice and colds, YUCK! I hope you kick them both to the curb quickly.
> Hopefully the mucinex will kick in and get rid of the cold quickly.
> Great that you had help hauling everything.
> Sweet dreams.


The mucinex seems to be working. I want it gone!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you Cold is better soon.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well ,I'm tuckered out tonight. We fed 250 at the fall supper so a great fund raiser for the church & everythng went really well & I was home by 8:00 which is much better than last year. There was some leftovers which were shared among those who cleaned up & the remainder will be frozen to give out to expel who use the food bank if they want them. My honeyed beets were popular, only about 1.5 cups left from 2 roasters full


That's a great turn out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you both tons of healing energy. hopefully your colds will soon be gone. --- sam


Thanks Sam. His is pretty well gone. Hope mine goes as quickly


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, get well soon. :sm19:


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry that DH shared his cold. You probably are run down because of all the packing you've been doing. Try to take it easy. I hope your DH pampers you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is 7 .


Then probably not arthritis. Hope she is soon better. Are you able to keep the windows open to air out the paint fumes?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got drunk once when I was a teenager , Had a party and ended up giving away all my brothers belongings , next day once I managed to get myself out of the bathroom for more than5 minutes I had to go asking for it all back , never did find his tennis racquet , never touched alcohol since


????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get a good nights sleep Tami and feel a lot better when you wake up


I was up a few times, but that's normal. Did a lot of coughing and blowing though and still am. Maybe that's a good sign!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a phone call from oldest DD a little bit ago. She was about to head for the airport (business trip to San Jose, CA) and got a call from school saying youngest wasn't feeling well. Anyway, I am not at her house sitting with DGS who has a stomach. Have been trying to knit but their new kitten has other plans for my yarn. In fact the kitten has other plans for my computer too. Guess I'll have to try to do some knitting later.


Hope he's better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The mucinex seems to be working. I want it gone!


That is good. 
I can't blame you, all it does is slow down the things we have to do anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is good.
> I can't blame you, all it does is slow down the things we have to do anyway.


Sure does


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, cute helper, I’m thinking she looks a bit like grandma?

Gwen, hope GD is felling better soon & doesn’t share her bug.

Lovely sunny morning here, the suns barely up????only supposed to be 7C/45F but I’ll take that if it’s sunny


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your husband Jeanette . Sounds like you are having a great time


Happy Anniversary to you both from me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.[/quote
> 
> Happy anniversary. And what a cute little kitchen helper!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.


She's lovely - and she comes with her own kitchen! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you were able to stay with DGS. Hope kitten will settle down and let you knit and compute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, cute helper, I'm thinking she looks a bit like grandma?
> 
> Gwen, hope GD is felling better soon & doesn't share her bug.
> 
> Lovely sunny morning here, the suns barely up????only supposed to be 7C/45F but I'll take that if it's sunny


I think she favors my side of the family-but DH's baby pictures with blonde hair looks like he could have been a sibling. The Tibodeau genes (my Mom) are very predominant.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.


Your little helper is beautiful Jeanette,is she the screamer or are the both as bad as each other ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> Good thing I didn't have coffee in my mouth when I read this, I almost fell on the floor laughing. lolol
> That would be a good reason to not drink. LOL!!
> You didn't give away anything of your own though, so that's good. :sm23:


No non of mine but i left my brothers room bare even gave away his posters , had to get my sister to drive me round collecting every thing , luckily friends had a better recollection of the night before than me so was pointed in the right direction????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


Ouch; hope the rest of the day goes better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a phone call from oldest DD a little bit ago. She was about to head for the airport (business trip to San Jose, CA) and got a call from school saying youngest wasn't feeling well. Anyway, I am not at her house sitting with DGS who has a stomach. Have been trying to knit but their new kitten has other plans for my yarn. In fact the kitten has other plans for my computer too. Guess I'll have to try to do some knitting later.


Hope your grandson feels better soon Gwen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your little helper is beautiful Jeanette,is she the screamer or are the both as bad as each other ,


They're both screamers, but she's been very calm and helpful when it's just been the two of us. She sure wants to know the "why" of everything though. I remember being glad when our kids grew out of this stage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Then probably not arthritis. Hope she is soon better. Are you able to keep the windows open to air out the paint fumes?


Yes got all windows open luckily apart from the windy days its been reasonable ,soon gets cold though once the sun goes down


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


Ouch ouch and more ouch!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


Ouch! Did they blister? If not, try putting egg whites on them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No non of mine but i left my brothers room bare even gave away his posters , had to get my sister to drive me round collecting every thing , luckily friends had a better recollection of the night before than me so was pointed in the right direction????


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes got all windows open luckily apart from the windy days its been reasonable ,soon gets cold though once the sun goes down


I'm sure it does! I know it does here. It's grey , cloudy and breezy here. The wind started kicking up about a 1/2 hour ago. We were to have rain by noon but none yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cute kitchen helper. have fun baking. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what did your brother say? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I got drunk once when I was a teenager , Had a party and ended up giving away all my brothers belongings , next day once I managed to get myself out of the bathroom for more than5 minutes I had to go asking for it all back , never did find his tennis racquet , never touched alcohol since


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


That is such a shame. I've done it many a time. Poor you. Will it stop you knitting?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Sam. His is pretty well gone. Hope mine goes as quickly


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having an exciting morning. how is mishka tis morning? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had rain during the night and we must have gotten more as the cars are newly wet and i can hear the water on the road as the cars go past. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure it does! I know it does here. It's grey , cloudy and breezy here. The wind started kicking up about a 1/2 hour ago. We were to have rain by noon but none yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


OUCH! OUCH! OUCH! %&*!
Been there, done that, you have my sympathies, that hurts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No non of mine but i left my brothers room bare even gave away his posters , had to get my sister to drive me round collecting every thing , luckily friends had a better recollection of the night before than me so was pointed in the right direction????


 :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sounds like you are having an exciting morning. how is mishka tis morning? --- sam


Its evening here and mishka has been to the vets as she is back to moping about , he couldnt find anything obvious wrong with her, so he did some tests now its just a waiting game , she is still not eating properly and not wanting to walk


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we had rain during the night and we must have gotten more as the cars are newly wet and i can hear the water on the road as the cars go past. --- sam


It's been raining for awhile now. Really light and fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its evening here and mishka has been to the vets as she is back to moping about , he couldnt find anything obvious wrong with her, so he did some tests now its just a waiting game , she is still not eating properly and not wanting to walk


Hope he finds what is wrong with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


Cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its evening here and mishka has been to the vets as she is back to moping about , he couldnt find anything obvious wrong with her, so he did some tests now its just a waiting game , she is still not eating properly and not wanting to walk


I hope the tests give you answers and it's nothing that needs worry, it's just as hard when they are not themselves as it is when it's a child.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


Awe!!!! What a cutie! Alexis obviously loves her baby and she adores Alexis.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


Such fabulous pictures, such a creative photographer...what is this lovely puppys' name? Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope the tests give you answers and it's nothing that needs worry, it's just as hard when they are not themselves as it is when it's a child.


I hope so as well. Still inclined to think in terms of arthritis or a bad tooth.

Loved the puppy pictures Sam. Cute dog .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!

Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.

And that puppy! Oh my heart. What a beautiful furbaby.

I finally got the elephant photographed. She's about 9" tall.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, ouch, easy to make mistake of putting burned hand in hot water. Hope you applied ice to cool area down. Hope Mishka is ok.
Sam, Alexa obviously is in puppy love. Pics are adorable.
Maya and I had our hour walk and fed horses. Al helped me get bed skirt off bed so I put linens in wash before our walk. They are drying now, while I ice my knee. Then I’ll have Al help me haul mattress onto bed and make bed and vacuum bedroom. Have leftover pot roast and chicken parmigiana so will sort out which to freeze and which to have for dinner. Actually I think both have enough for 3 more meals. Lucky me. So we can have chicken tonight and pot roast tomorrow (sangha night). Plus an extra frozen meal of each. Love crock pots my kinda cooking!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, what a sweet sweet elephant! I’m sure she is going to be well loved, oh! Maybe it’s a boy, Babar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, ouch, easy to make mistake of putting burned hand in hot water. Hope you applied ice to cool area down. Hope Mishka is ok.
> Sam, Alexa obviously is in puppy love. Pics are adorable.
> Maya and I had our hour walk and fed horses. Al helped me get bed skirt off bed so I put linens in wash before our walk. They are drying now, while I ice my knee. Then I'll have Al help me haul mattress onto bed and make bed and vacuum bedroom. Have leftover pot roast and chicken parmigiana so will sort out which to freeze and which to have for dinner. Actually I think both have enough for 3 more meals. Lucky me. So we can have chicken tonight and pot roast tomorrow (sangha night). Plus an extra frozen meal of each. Love crock pots my kinda cooking!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


What a lovely pup!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


Oh, no, nothing hurts like a burn


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


What a cute pup!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


Cute!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


Adorable elephant!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I hope the vet get to the bottom of the problem with Mishka
Sorleena, what a cute elephant


----------



## Wyandotte (Aug 2, 2017)

This is one serious "AWWWWW" dog.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

My favorite! OOH, and perfect for a cooler day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Looks delicious!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


They are beautiful pictures Sam, the puppy is gorgeous


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Looks wonderful!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


???? Ouch burns hurt!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> we had rain during the night and we must have gotten more as the cars are newly wet and i can hear the water on the road as the cars go past. --- sam


We had rain on Saturday- all day long actually which is unusual for us. Yesterday sunny and warm and today another sunshiny day -68 degrees. Lovely! Picked our Concord grape vine 3 5 gallon buckets. Now steaming everything.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedeme, hope Vet gets to the bottom of what's ailing Mishka.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam, those are the cutest pics ever!!! Almost makes me want another dog! But like I always told my kids, kittens become cats and puppies become dogs!! Not sure I want the responsibility at this point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the cuff of the first sock on commission, so far, I hope the turn out well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the cuff of the first sock on commission, so far, I hope the turn out well.


Interesting choice of colour!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

her name is lucy. --- sam



wendyacz said:


> Such fabulous pictures, such a creative photographer...what is this lovely puppys' name? Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute sorlenna - do all her legs move? i noticed the button in the one picture. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks. how soon will you hear about the tests the vet did? i sure hope it is nothing serious. sending tons of healing energy to Mishka. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful pictures Sam, the puppy is gorgeous


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks. how soon will you hear about the tests the vet did? i sure hope it is nothing serious. sending tons of healing energy to Mishka. --- sam


From me too. This is very worrying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you making grape jelly? --- sam



Maatje said:


> We had rain on Saturday- all day long actually which is unusual for us. Yesterday sunny and warm and today another sunshiny day -68 degrees. Lovely! Picked our Concord grape vine 3 5 gallon buckets. Now steaming everything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep thinking about going to the animal shelter and seeing what they have. however - the way my health is right now i'm not sure i could take care of a dog properly.
--- sam



Maatje said:


> Sam, those are the cutest pics ever!!! Almost makes me want another dog! But like I always told my kids, kittens become cats and puppies become dogs!! Not sure I want the responsibility at this point.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful kayejo - love the two colors. anxious to see the whole sock. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the cuff of the first sock on commission, so far, I hope the turn out well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, what a sweet sweet elephant! I'm sure she is going to be well loved, oh! Maybe it's a boy, Babar.


I'm thinking of knitting it a hat. LOL But I'm pretty sure DD will say it's a girl elephant.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Yum! I love that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the cuff of the first sock on commission, so far, I hope the turn out well.


Ooh, cool! I like it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute sorlenna - do all her legs move? i noticed the button in the one picture. --- sam


Yes, she has button joints so all the legs move. I actually have doll joints that would be hidden inside, but she's just a tad too small to use those.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


But very cute. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Its evening here and mishka has been to the vets as she is back to moping about , he couldnt find anything obvious wrong with her, so he did some tests now its just a waiting game , she is still not eating properly and not wanting to walk


I hope the vet can help her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


That looks wonderfully sticky :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, what a sweet sweet elephant! I'm sure she is going to be well loved, oh! Maybe it's a boy, Babar.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeannette that looks good enough to eat!! Yum.
Sorlenna the elephant is wonderful well done.
Sam, Lucy looks like she really enjoys modelling what a cutie.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:
 

> Here's the cuff of the first sock on commission, so far, I hope the turn out well.


Someday I shall bite the bullet and knit socks. I always admire those of you who do. Not afraid of dpn's not afraid of small needles but for some reason socks seem so daunting.....

Edit to say they look very nice.....it is an interesting color ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> are you making grape jelly? --- sam


No just juice.....I used to make jelly, but with the 2 of us it seems we never eat jams or jellies anymore. Sad, but true....I love grape jelly but just not worth it anymore....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


Oh, that turned out wonderfully, he/she is soooo cute. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Oh yum! I need to make cinnamon rolls one day soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting choice of colour!


Yes, but I love it, she wanted burgundy and orange for Halloween. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful kayejo - love the two colors. anxious to see the whole sock. --- sam


Thank you, I really like the way they go together too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, cool! I like it!


Thank you. Nice thing is it's only a size 7 so the foot won't take long at all. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Someday I shall bite the bullet and knit socks. I always admire those of you who do. Not afraid of dpn's not afraid of small needles but for some reason socks seem so daunting.....
> 
> Edit to say they look very nice.....it is an interesting color ????


Thank you. 
They are really fun, just pick a simple pattern and tackle one piece at a time, cuff, then leg, then heel, then foot, then toe, next thing you know you have a whole sock done. :sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.


Oh how sweet and she looks as if she's ready to help especially seeing her little cooking/kitchen cabinets behind her. Hope you both had a wonderful time baking and baking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I ❤ Lucy!
KayeJo, nice cuff, fun color.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a phone call from oldest DD a little bit ago. She was about to head for the airport (business trip to San Jose, CA) and got a call from school saying youngest wasn't feeling well. Anyway, I am not at her house sitting with DGS who has a stomach. Have been trying to knit but their new kitten has other plans for my yarn. In fact the kitten has other plans for my computer too. Guess I'll have to try to do some knitting later.


Sorry your GS wasn't feeling well, thank goodness Granma could step in to help out. Oh, had to laugh at the little kitten, they do so adore getting into mischief and to have discovered a ball of wool, well let playtime begin, lol! Hope GS is feeling much, much better.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I got drunk once when I was a teenager , Had a party and ended up giving away all my brothers belongings , next day once I managed to get myself out of the bathroom for more than5 minutes I had to go asking for it all back , never did find his tennis racquet , never touched alcohol since


Oh dear! Also noticed that you didn't given anything of yours away, lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I ❤ Lucy!
> KayeJo, nice cuff, fun color.


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


What adorable photos and just look at how she is posing, just love them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Oh Yum, looks delicious, too bad I can't reach into the screen for a slice, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those puppy pictures are wonderful. Hey Sam....they are family after all. Alexis has quite the eye for staging cute puppy photos.


thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Sorlenna! The elephant is to die for! What a cute toy.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

With your skills I'm sure it will turn out lovely. A little frilly for my taste but then I'm not the one commissioning it. I know the buyer will love it.


Poledra65 said:


> Here's the cuff of the first sock on commission, so far, I hope the turn out well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> With your skills I'm sure it will turn out lovely. A little frilly for my taste but then I'm not the one commissioning it. I know the buyer will love it.


Thank you, it's definitely getting there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Red wine can do that. And it is the naturally occuring chemical. Also keeps me awake for some odd reason. I will fall asleep and then after 20 minutes wake up again and stay awake for quite some time. My friend also has this and also gets migraines from the red wine. White wine doesn't affect me in the same way, but I prefer red over white. But then I don't drink very much at all and if I do make sure it is before 6 p.m.


I don't drink much either but fortunately for me I prefer white anyway so forgoing red doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got drunk once when I was a teenager , Had a party and ended up giving away all my brothers belongings , next day once I managed to get myself out of the bathroom for more than5 minutes I had to go asking for it all back , never did find his tennis racquet , never touched alcohol since


So actually a good lesson to learn- hope your brother wasn't too upset about the tennis racquet. Why he should he suffer for you to learn a lesson (well unless he was the one who got you drunk. In which case he also might have learnt a lesson).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One little girl has been done for 40 minutes since 1030. After morning tea and a few books read she pointed to her mouth and said dummy (pacifier). Why do want the dummy? Bed. As we headed to bed she was saying nap. And haven't heard a peep out of her, not even happy peeps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a phone call from oldest DD a little bit ago. She was about to head for the airport (business trip to San Jose, CA) and got a call from school saying youngest wasn't feeling well. Anyway, I am not at her house sitting with DGS who has a stomach. Have been trying to knit but their new kitten has other plans for my yarn. In fact the kitten has other plans for my computer too. Guess I'll have to try to do some knitting later.


Gwen I'm so glad your DGS has a stomach, they are very useful parts of our anatomy.
Hope He is feeling better soon and that you can manage to get some knitting or computing done.

Just heard a whimper from E which sounded like one of her whimpers in her sleep so she does seem to have known she wanted a sleep. No indication that she was tired, though she has been quite today. But had a bad night. Brett was up to her 3 times before Gordon woke for his first feed! 4 Weeks old yesterday. 1 month tomorrow (24th) already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


Not recommended first aid for a burn I must say. Hopefully it will quickly recover.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


They are good photos- and the puppy looks so sweet. How does she get the puppy to stay put while she takes the photos? See what you mean about a baby. She looks like she might have a good eye for setting up photos and taking them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, what a sweet sweet elephant! I'm sure she is going to be well loved, oh! Maybe it's a boy, Babar.


I have a pattern for Babar and his wife on jumpers. SO thought I would do Babar for Gordon for Book Week next year and the wife for E (his wives name has escaped me think it starts with C but that could be way off.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, sock just looks wonderfuler and more wonderfuler. Know that’s not a word, but I like the way it rolls around in my mouth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


What a cute little elephant that is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonya do hope that the vet can work out what is going on with Mishka and it can be treated. But she is well out of sorts thats for sure from what you have said.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Now that looks delicious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Yum, looks delicious, too bad I can't reach into the screen for a slice, lol!


We had some tonight as we couldn't wait for breakfast. It turned out very good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the cuff of the first sock on commission, so far, I hope the turn out well.


That sock looks like it will be interesting. Like the colours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One little girl has been done for 40 minutes since 1030. After morning tea and a few books read she pointed to her mouth and said dummy (pacifier). Why do want the dummy? Bed. As we headed to bed she was saying nap. And haven't heard a peep out of her, not even happy peeps.


She was one sleepy little girl. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, but I love it, she wanted burgundy and orange for Halloween. :sm24:


I like the combination- would wear it myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. Nice thing is it's only a size 7 so the foot won't take long at all. :sm02:


I sold a pair of socks recently and kept saying you said she has small feet are you sure they won't be too big? No they will be OK. Well the recipient came to see my at knitting yesterday- they were far too big. So I have them back and will knit her another pair- and yes they won't take long either her feet are so small. Maryanne's while short are wide but these ones are just petite.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Someday I shall bite the bullet and knit socks. I always admire those of you who do. Not afraid of dpn's not afraid of small needles but for some reason socks seem so daunting.....
> 
> Edit to say they look very nice.....it is an interesting color ????


Socks really aren't hard. And if you can already knit in the round you are halfway there.
If you want to learn Magic Loop and socks that way I have taught workshops here on KP- the link is under my posts and takes you to a long list of them. A number of which were taught by members of the Tea Party. I also taught 2 socks on 2 circular needles- despite never actually having finished a pair that way!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, sock just looks wonderfuler and more wonderfuler. Know that's not a word, but I like the way it rolls around in my mouth.


LOL! Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sock looks like it will be interesting. Like the colours.


It's going pretty well, it'd be easier if I weren't doing it all with David on the phone, but I think I've got my rhythm going. The colors are even better than the photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She was one sleepy little girl. :sm24:


Now 90 minutes- which is a good sleep for her during the day. She has never asked me before so I really wasn't sure what to expect.
I have wondered sometimes if she was asking but now that she uses much more language she could make it clear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's going pretty well, it'd be easier if I weren't doing it all with David on the phone, but I think I've got my rhythm going. The colors are even better than the photo.


The leg section does require some watching so not so easy when talking, internetting, reading etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


Thank you .
Elephant is super cute


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Swedeme, hope Vet gets to the bottom of what's ailing Mishka.


Thank you so do I


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the cuff of the first sock on commission, so far, I hope the turn out well.


Looks lovely Kaye Jo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Ooh, I think I gained weight looking at the photo????????are you sharing the recipe please?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's definitely getting there.


Very nice (I know i've seennthat psttern and color combo before-Folk Socks?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She was now 90 minutes- which is a good sleep for her during the day. She has never asked me before so I really wasn't sure what to expect.


That is a good sleep. I could have used a nap today, but just wasn't smart enough to give in and go take one. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now 90 minutes- which is a good sleep for her during the day. She has never asked me before so I really wasn't sure what to expect.
> I have wondered sometimes if she was asking but now that she uses much more language she could make it clear.


Her communication is very good-very effective!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a good sleep. I could have used a nap today, but just wasn't smart enough to give in and go take one. lol


Well clearly E is smarter than you! :sm02: 
And still asleep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have a pattern for Babar and his wife on jumpers. SO thought I would do Babar for Gordon for Book Week next year and the wife for E (his wives name has escaped me think it starts with C but that could be way off.)


Celeste


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The leg section does require some watching so not so easy when talking, internetting, reading etc.


Yes, it's just a four row repeat but if not paying attention, easy to get off one stitch here or there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had some tonight as we couldn't wait for breakfast. It turned out very good.


We never eat sweet things for breakfast, would have that for desert


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks lovely Kaye Jo


Gracias! Lol, just changing it up, but really, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice socks Kaye


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Her communication is very good-very effective!


Well that sure was right on the mark. She had already managed to let me know she wanted to eat-but food is loved so she has communicated that desire for a long time :sm02: 
One of the 50cent things I mentioned buying the other day was a pack of 6 bars. Got one out and said I've got no idea what this is. Opened the packet, E looked at it and said biscuit. It was a wholegrain dough wrapping up fruit so biscuit sounds good (remembering our biscuits aren't yours).
I'm going to have two jealous parents this evening, she rarely sleeps this long for them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:
 

> Well clearly E is smarter than you! :sm02:
> And still asleep.


Smarter than me too as its 2.50 am here and i wish i was still asleep , hate waking up in the middle of the night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Celeste


My C was right!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you joy - it sounds as though things will be very hectic for the next couple of weeks - do you think you will be in by Christmas? --- sam


God help us if we are not, Sam!!!

Susan has sworn that she will *NOT* turn the heat on in both buildings; and we have a GED orientation scheduled on 2 November. The local community college orientation leaders will not be best pleased if we are not reasonably warm inside the building by then. The students aren't complaining at all but one of the teachers is grumbling already at the lack of heat. Susan told her to open the curtains and let the morning sunshine into the class room.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Smarter than me too as its 2.50 am here and i wish i was still asleep , hate waking up in the middle of the night


Usually once I'm asleep I'm OK (though not always) it's getting to sleep that I often find hard. But when I either can't get to sleep or wake up I just get up and do some knitting, KPing (wonder why spellcheck thinks this isn't a word!) etc and eventually get back to bed. Fortunately even when I hardly sleep I'm rarely tired the next day so I rather like being awake in the middle of the night. But then I used to love night shift.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We never eat sweet things for breakfast, would have that for desert


I would eat it any time of the day or night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice (I know i've seennthat psttern and color combo before-Folk Socks?


I'm putting it together out of the socks ala carte colorwork book.
The lady requested the orange and burgundy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well clearly E is smarter than you! :sm02:
> And still asleep.


LOL!! Most 2 year olds are smarter than me, they know when to sleep. :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

her name was Queen Celeste. and it was King Babar. --- sam



darowil said:


> I have a pattern for Babar and his wife on jumpers. SO thought I would do Babar for Gordon for Book Week next year and the wife for E (his wives name has escaped me think it starts with C but that could be way off.)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


The puppy is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hate waking up in the middle of the night - it always seems to take forever to get back to sleep. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Smarter than me too as its 2.50 am here and i wish i was still asleep , hate waking up in the middle of the night


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice socks Kaye


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> God help us if we are not, Sam!!!
> 
> Susan has sworn that she will *NOT* turn the heat on in both buildings; and we have a GED orientation scheduled on 2 November. The local community college orientation leaders will not be best pleased if we are not reasonably warm inside the building by then. The students aren't complaining at all but one of the teachers is grumbling already at the lack of heat. Susan told her to open the curtains and let the morning sunshine into the class room.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good for Susan!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm putting it together out of the socks ala carte colorwork book.
> The lady requested the orange and burgundy.


I just had that book out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary greetings. My kitchen helper is ready so I better get going here.


What a gorgeous looking helper. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I got drunk once when I was a teenager , Had a party and ended up giving away all my brothers belongings , next day once I managed to get myself out of the bathroom for more than5 minutes I had to go asking for it all back , never did find his tennis racquet , never touched alcohol since


 :sm06: Oh golly I bet brother was not happy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive done something stupid well 2 things actually , first i burnt my fingers while cooking , warning froth is just as hot as water , second i like to wash and tidy as i go , second warning do not put burnt fingers in hot water . Sting sting sting


Ouch! Hope it has settled and not too painful now. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your grandson feels better soon Gwen


Ditto.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its evening here and mishka has been to the vets as she is back to moping about , he couldnt find anything obvious wrong with her, so he did some tests now its just a waiting game , she is still not eating properly and not wanting to walk


Poor Mishka, hope the vet finds out what is going on and it is a simple fix. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I asked alexis to put her puppy's monthly pictures up - she has taken one every month and you would think that this is a baby and not a dog


Aawww so so cute! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


Just adorable. Well done. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Yum, that looks good! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's definitely getting there.


It is taking shape beautifully :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's definitely getting there.


Looking good. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> One little girl has been done for 40 minutes since 1030. After morning tea and a few books read she pointed to her mouth and said dummy (pacifier). Why do want the dummy? Bed. As we headed to bed she was saying nap. And haven't heard a peep out of her, not even happy peeps.


 :sm24: What a good girl asking for a nap. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gwen I'm so glad your DGS has a stomach, they are very useful parts of our anatomy.
> Hope He is feeling better soon and that you can manage to get some knitting or computing done.
> 
> Just heard a whimper from E which sounded like one of her whimpers in her sleep so she does seem to have known she wanted a sleep. No indication that she was tired, though she has been quite today. But had a bad night. Brett was up to her 3 times before Gordon woke for his first feed! 4 Weeks old yesterday. 1 month tomorrow (24th) already.


I hope she sleeps better tonight., wow that 4 weeks went fast!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a pattern for Babar and his wife on jumpers. SO thought I would do Babar for Gordon for Book Week next year and the wife for E (his wives name has escaped me think it starts with C but that could be way off.)


Celestine? Or something like that.

Edit - Googled it...Celeste. I wasn't far away.

2nd edit - I see I should just have read on! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now 90 minutes- which is a good sleep for her during the day. She has never asked me before so I really wasn't sure what to expect.
> I have wondered sometimes if she was asking but now that she uses much more language she could make it clear.


Is that the only time she's allowed her dummy (soother/comforter)? DS#2 used to do that so that he could have it and often did actually sleep.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hate waking up in the middle of the night - it always seems to take forever to get back to sleep. --- sam


My problem is getting to sleep in the first place. Just had 2 nights like that so I'm pretty tired this morning. :sm26:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm putting it together out of the socks ala carte colorwork book.
> The lady requested the orange and burgundy.


I don't have that one. I have the toe-up and cuff down ones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mary (pacer) just noticed its your birthday , hope you have a wonderful happy day????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Ouch! Hope it has settled and not too painful now. :sm06:


Got 2 red patches but otherwise they dont hurt at allthis morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: What a good girl asking for a nap. :sm11:


once she got up she had lunch. We had cheese sandwiches and as I was making it she said "mum-ma put cheese on sandwich". So jumped from average with speech to very good for a not yet 2 year old. However with almost everything she has done it early and then stopped until the 'normal' time so if she continues this she will be back to 2. 
Trying to toilet train her as well. After I managed to get part of one in the toilet I later said she had been clever today and she said 'I did wee in...' then lost the word she needed.
I'll be away next week so will be interesting to see if in 2 weeks time she is still doing this or is back to her 2 words with an occasional 3 (what you would expect from her).

She loves her singing and dancing session with Grandad playing the guitar. Last week asked for the 'tar and this week something like 'utar having added in an extra syllable. Dances, actions 'sings' and bounces up and down in excitement. Fortunately many of them are easy to play as David's guitar skills are very limited but it doesn't worry her at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is that the only time she's allowed her dummy (soother/comforter)? DS#2 used to do that so that he could have it and often did actually sleep.


Often the only time she has it with me (or sometimes in the car)- but if that works to get her sleeping well and good! If she is distressed at other times I will give it to her for a while, she found one today in her bag but didn't use it. Generally I say do you need it because we can't understand you talking? Usually she gives it to me but occasionally wants to keep it-in which case I let her and get it soon after!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> once she got up she had lunch. We had cheese sandwiches and as I was making it she said "mum-ma put cheese on sandwich". So jumped from average with speech to very good for a not yet 2 year old. However with almost everything she has done it early and then stopped until the 'normal' time so if she continues this she will be back to 2.
> Trying to toilet train her as well. After I managed to get part of one in the toilet I later said she had been clever today and she said 'I did wee in...' then lost the word she needed.
> I'll be away next week so will be interesting to see if in 2 weeks time she is still doing this or is back to her 2 words with an occasional 3 (what you would expect from her).
> 
> She loves her singing and dancing session with Grandad playing the guitar. Last week asked for the 'tar and this week something like 'utar having added in an extra syllable. Dances, actions 'sings' and bounces up and down in excitement. Fortunately many of them are easy to play as David's guitar skills are very limited but it doesn't worry her at all.


That brought back a memory Margaret , my oldest used to have a little ta tar that he used to like to play when any music came on , he had the whole Elvis hip movement going on ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope she sleeps better tonight., wow that 4 weeks went fast!


I know- a month old tomorrow. Why did the time fly to? We dropped E off there tonight and stayed for tea. He was restless so I got lots of cuddles while Vicky gave E attention and/or organised tea. 7 hours the last 3 nights!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That brought back a memory Margaret , my oldest used to have a little ta tar that he used to like to play when any music came on , he had the whole Elvis hip movement going on ????


What a wonderful sight that must have been.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Mary (pacer) just noticed its your birthday , hope you have a wonderful happy day????????????????


And from me, too. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> And from me, too. Have a wonderful day.


ditto!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> once she got up she had lunch. We had cheese sandwiches and as I was making it she said "mum-ma put cheese on sandwich". So jumped from average with speech to very good for a not yet 2 year old. However with almost everything she has done it early and then stopped until the 'normal' time so if she continues this she will be back to 2.
> Trying to toilet train her as well. After I managed to get part of one in the toilet I later said she had been clever today and she said 'I did wee in...' then lost the word she needed.
> I'll be away next week so will be interesting to see if in 2 weeks time she is still doing this or is back to her 2 words with an occasional 3 (what you would expect from her).
> 
> She loves her singing and dancing session with Grandad playing the guitar. Last week asked for the 'tar and this week something like 'utar having added in an extra syllable. Dances, actions 'sings' and bounces up and down in excitement. Fortunately many of them are easy to play as David's guitar skills are very limited but it doesn't worry her at all.


She is so clever and sweet :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....duh....think I left out a word don't you! He is better and has gone to school today.


darowil said:


> Gwen I'm so glad your DGS has a stomach, they are very useful parts of our anatomy.
> Hope He is feeling better soon and that you can manage to get some knitting or computing done.
> 
> Just heard a whimper from E which sounded like one of her whimpers in her sleep so she does seem to have known she wanted a sleep. No indication that she was tired, though she has been quite today. But had a bad night. Brett was up to her 3 times before Gordon woke for his first feed! 4 Weeks old yesterday. 1 month tomorrow (24th) already.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually like the colors; very fall-ish. 


Poledra65 said:


> It's going pretty well, it'd be easier if I weren't doing it all with David on the phone, but I think I've got my rhythm going. The colors are even better than the photo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> once she got up she had lunch. We had cheese sandwiches and as I was making it she said "mum-ma put cheese on sandwich". So jumped from average with speech to very good for a not yet 2 year old. However with almost everything she has done it early and then stopped until the 'normal' time so if she continues this she will be back to 2.
> Trying to toilet train her as well. After I managed to get part of one in the toilet I later said she had been clever today and she said 'I did wee in...' then lost the word she needed.
> I'll be away next week so will be interesting to see if in 2 weeks time she is still doing this or is back to her 2 words with an occasional 3 (what you would expect from her).
> 
> She loves her singing and dancing session with Grandad playing the guitar. Last week asked for the 'tar and this week something like 'utar having added in an extra syllable. Dances, actions 'sings' and bounces up and down in excitement. Fortunately many of them are easy to play as David's guitar skills are very limited but it doesn't worry her at all.


Clever girl Elizabeth! A whole big sentence! :sm11: And singing and dancing is the best fun. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mary (pacer) just noticed its your birthday , hope you have a wonderful happy day????????????????


Happy Birthday Mary! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Often the only time she has it with me (or sometimes in the car)- but if that works to get her sleeping well and good! If she is distressed at other times I will give it to her for a while, she found one today in her bag but didn't use it. Generally I say do you need it because we can't understand you talking? Usually she gives it to me but occasionally wants to keep it-in which case I let her and get it soon after!


Serena was the same with her dummy... she would hand it over and let us put it up on a shelf where she could still see it though.... LOL. And she hasnt asked for it in about 6 months now... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I know- a month old tomorrow. Why did the time fly to? We dropped E off there tonight and stayed for tea. He was restless so I got lots of cuddles while Vicky gave E attention and/or organised tea. 7 hours the last 3 nights!


Woo hoo... 7 hours is great! Clever baby Gordon. Penelope is 5 and half months... I cant believe it. She is rolling and reaching and twisting and turning on the floor now and ends up opposite to where she started... LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Mary/Pacer!!!*


Swedenme said:


> Mary (pacer) just noticed its your birthday , hope you have a wonderful happy day????????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And I must get to bed, I am going cross eyed..LOL. Night all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto!


And double ditto. Enjoy the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She is so clever and sweet :sm24:


Well I certainly think so :sm02: . But I do think that it is more than grandmas bias that says she is a delightful girl. If I think Gordon is a delight in the same way then I will rethink my bias!

But I am just loving watching a child develop- and how amazing it is that they ever learn to speak. It was raining today and she swapped from rain when talking about the rain to raining to say it was raining. How do they learn the difference so early? No-one teaches them at this age they just learn it and somehow work it all out for themselves. The development of language is so fascinating to watch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo... 7 hours is great! Clever baby Gordon. Penelope is 5 and half months... I cant believe it. She is rolling and reaching and twisting and turning on the floor now and ends up opposite to where she started... LOL


Already? So being a pudding isn't slowing her down physically then. How great to watch.
I assume she has recovered fully from her brochiolitis?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday MAry- if you ever manage to see these. I seem to remember you had a very busy week this week so you may not be able to keep up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....duh....think I left out a word don't you! He is better and has gone to school today.


Glad he is feeling better already.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 red patches but otherwise they dont hurt at allthis morning


That's good news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My problem is getting to sleep in the first place. Just had 2 nights like that so I'm pretty tired this morning. :sm26:


Me, too. The sinus headache with dry winter air coming doesn't help. :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Mary!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, what fun to read Elisabeth’s adventures. I love when they talk and become such little personalities.
Sonja, how is Mishka?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
Gwen, glad your DGS is better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Question: where do you find cards that you can copy and post on here for Birthdays or Anniversaries?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.

Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.

Got my citizenship forms all sent in along with copies of every sheet of every passport and other documents too. The package weighed a little over 4 lbs. Wish me luck, I need it. It took a lot of research to find old records on line, thanks to my sister helping me or I still would be searching for info.

Hugs to all. May we all have at least one beautiful moment today and preferably more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 red patches but otherwise they dont hurt at allthis morning


Good it's better this morning. I have some Flamazine that is amazing stuff, instant relief when you put it on a burn.i don't know if it can be bought over the counter. I burned myself at work just before I quit & was given a small amount in a nearly empty container & didn't use it all, it's probably expired by now but still works so I won't throw it away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> once she got up she had lunch. We had cheese sandwiches and as I was making it she said "mum-ma put cheese on sandwich". So jumped from average with speech to very good for a not yet 2 year old. However with almost everything she has done it early and then stopped until the 'normal' time so if she continues this she will be back to 2.
> Trying to toilet train her as well. After I managed to get part of one in the toilet I later said she had been clever today and she said 'I did wee in...' then lost the word she needed.
> I'll be away next week so will be interesting to see if in 2 weeks time she is still doing this or is back to her 2 words with an occasional 3 (what you would expect from her).
> 
> She loves her singing and dancing session with Grandad playing the guitar. Last week asked for the 'tar and this week something like 'utar having added in an extra syllable. Dances, actions 'sings' and bounces up and down in excitement. Fortunately many of them are easy to play as David's guitar skills are very limited but it doesn't worry her at all.


She sure is growing up, so much fun when they can finally communicate


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That brought back a memory Margaret , my oldest used to have a little ta tar that he used to like to play when any music came on , he had the whole Elvis hip movement going on ????


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its evening here and mishka has been to the vets as she is back to moping about , he couldnt find anything obvious wrong with her, so he did some tests now its just a waiting game , she is still not eating properly and not wanting to walk


I hope all will be well with Mishka.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Sonja, hope your fingers mend quickly!
> 
> Jeanette, your kitchen helper is adorable.
> 
> ...


So cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread.


Yummy - it looks like what we call a Chelsea Bun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


Hugs to you and good luck with citizenship paperwork approval.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


I am pleased you had a good time with your aunt. 99 amazing! I am so sorry to read about your brother. I will include him in my prayers.
I love the Respeghi( sp) and the Prokofiev concerto. I wish I could have come.
:sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's definitely getting there.


Interesting socks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the citizenship, what a lot of hoops to jump through.
M glad you had a good time at the birthday celebration, it's so great to see people live to be so old when they have their health. At the supper on Sunday one of the ladies brought her Dad, I think he must be the oldest person around here, he's 103 & doesn't look a day over 80, other than being very deaf he's in pretty good health & certainly still has his smarts.

So sad for your brother & nephew & so hard for all the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mary (pacer) just noticed its your birthday , hope you have a wonderful happy day????????????????


Happy Birthday, Mary. I hope you have something special planned for today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Mary, hope you can get a little while to relax in your busy schedule & enjoy the day

I got an email from Hobium Yarns, they have 25% off this week with this code Halloween17 if anyone was thinking of ordering- not trying to feed anyone’s addiction ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had that book out.


 :sm24: I really love these books, I have the regular one too, now I just need to get the toe up version.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well with your citizenship. How nice that you were able to spend time with your aunt. She sounds like an amazing lady.

I'm sorry about your brother. My SIL's niece had brain injury when she was 15 and has had episodes of anger and frustration. There is a brain injury association in Fort Erie so I'm sure there must be something similar in your brother's area. Maybe you could google it. For some unknown reason, they don't advertise their existence. I don't think they have considered themselves a charitable organization. I know they have been a big help to this young woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is taking shape beautifully :sm24:


Thank you everyone for your comments on my sock! The feedback really does help. :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


 Glad you had a good time - wow what a great age and then to be so healthy and fit as well. Wonderful.
Hope the citizen process goes smoothly. I'm still Canadian, every so often think of changing, but am daunted by the process. 
Got 20 quarts of juice processed yesterday. Had to leave before finishing the clean up also having 2 DGS ( ages 4 and almost 2) today while parents pack up their house. My DS got a new position 2 hours north east of us. Sad for us, but really thankful and happy for them. Everyone have a great day, hopefully Mishka is better?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yummy - it looks like what we call a Chelsea Bun.


https://www.seasonsandsuppers.ca/cottage-country-chelsea-buns/,

Yes, very similar except balls of dough are rolled in sugar/cinnamon mixture and layered in tall pan (bundt pan or loaf plan)with butter poured over. I put the sticky bun mixture with pecans in first and then the layers. I use butterscotch pudding mix with the brown sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't have that one. I have the toe-up and cuff down ones.


I need that one, they are a lot of fun to work out of.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Mary, hope you can get a little while to relax in your busy schedule & enjoy the day
> 
> I got an email from Hobium Yarns, they have 25% off this week with this code Halloween17 if anyone was thinking of ordering- not trying to feed anyone's addiction ????????


On Sunday I received an email from Little Knits and before I knew it my fingers had clicked on the buy button - bad fingers ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


Hoping the citizenship comes through quickly. That is a lot of work. I doubt that many native born people would be able to have all the documentation others require to apply. Good on you.
Thinking of Mishka this morning and hoping she feels better and that it can be discovered what the problem is/was.
Happy birthday Mary.
Home today. Will get the laundry done, find some yellow deer hair for fly tying and tie some flies as I am way behind with the Christmas boxes. Also finding some special hand and body soap to send to my SD sister for her birthday. Beautiful fall weather here, but the wind took much of the tree leaves down. Crooked picture is the beautiful yellow ash by my home. Other is the reflected sunset on the clouds on the east mountain as I drove home last evening. It is beautiful here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARY!!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 red patches but otherwise they dont hurt at allthis morning


That is good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> once she got up she had lunch. We had cheese sandwiches and as I was making it she said "mum-ma put cheese on sandwich". So jumped from average with speech to very good for a not yet 2 year old. However with almost everything she has done it early and then stopped until the 'normal' time so if she continues this she will be back to 2.
> Trying to toilet train her as well. After I managed to get part of one in the toilet I later said she had been clever today and she said 'I did wee in...' then lost the word she needed.
> I'll be away next week so will be interesting to see if in 2 weeks time she is still doing this or is back to her 2 words with an occasional 3 (what you would expect from her).
> 
> She loves her singing and dancing session with Grandad playing the guitar. Last week asked for the 'tar and this week something like 'utar having added in an extra syllable. Dances, actions 'sings' and bounces up and down in excitement. Fortunately many of them are easy to play as David's guitar skills are very limited but it doesn't worry her at all.


She's really coming along in her communication. 
Lol! Grandad's guitar skills will increase right along with E's singing and dancing skills. :sm24: 
I hope that you all are recording some of these sessions, those are great memories.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That brought back a memory Margaret , my oldest used to have a little ta tar that he used to like to play when any music came on , he had the whole Elvis hip movement going on ????


 :sm23:

Christopher used to dance around his room using a brush as a mic singing Billy Joel songs. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I actually like the colors; very fall-ish.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I certainly think so :sm02: . But I do think that it is more than grandmas bias that says she is a delightful girl. If I think Gordon is a delight in the same way then I will rethink my bias!
> 
> But I am just loving watching a child develop- and how amazing it is that they ever learn to speak. It was raining today and she swapped from rain when talking about the rain to raining to say it was raining. How do they learn the difference so early? No-one teaches them at this age they just learn it and somehow work it all out for themselves. The development of language is so fascinating to watch.


It really is fascinating, isn't it? 
And it's so much fun to watch it through the eyes of all you grandmothers out there. I'm really enjoying hearing the adventures of all the little ones. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


Great that you all had a wonderful time, I'm so sorry that your brother has to go through the sadness, but good that he seems to have a wonderful support group and is over all more happy than sad. 
I think playing scratch offs and slots is fine as long as you don't spend more than you can afford to lose. Marla and I like to play the crossword scratch offs, more for the game itself than any possibility of winning anything, lol, on a good day we double our money, I did win $70 one day last week though, that was a blessing. :sm04:

Congrats on getting all your paperwork gathered and sent in, now to plan the party for after you are sworn in. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Mary, hope you can get a little while to relax in your busy schedule & enjoy the day
> 
> I got an email from Hobium Yarns, they have 25% off this week with this code Halloween17 if anyone was thinking of ordering- not trying to feed anyone's addiction ????????


 :sm12: I clicked on you link last week and ordered 3 of the hat skeins and 2 3packs of sock yarn, and with shipping it was less than $20, so that's fabulous. I'll let you all know how the sock yarn is, it's to be delivered tomorrow. 
I'm sure not doing very well on the reduction of stash, but then again, if I get more orders, inexpensive sock yarn that is good quality is a must have in order to make a profit, right? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Glad you had a good time - wow what a great age and then to be so healthy and fit as well. Wonderful.
> Hope the citizen process goes smoothly. I'm still Canadian, every so often think of changing, but am daunted by the process.
> Got 20 quarts of juice processed yesterday. Had to leave before finishing the clean up also having 2 DGS ( ages 4 and almost 2) today while parents pack up their house. My DS got a new position 2 hours north east of us. Sad for us, but really thankful and happy for them. Everyone have a great day, hopefully Mishka is better?


Congratulations on your DS's new position, too bad it's 2 hours away, but worth it if it's a great job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> On Sunday I received an email from Little Knits and before I knew it my fingers had clicked on the buy button - bad fingers ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping the citizenship comes through quickly. That is a lot of work. I doubt that many native born people would be able to have all the documentation others require to apply. Good on you.
> Thinking of Mishka this morning and hoping she feels better and that it can be discovered what the problem is/was.
> Happy birthday Mary.
> Home today. Will get the laundry done, find some yellow deer hair for fly tying and tie some flies as I am way behind with the Christmas boxes. Also finding some special hand and body soap to send to my SD sister for her birthday. Beautiful fall weather here, but the wind took much of the tree leaves down. Crooked picture is the beautiful yellow ash by my home. Other is the reflected sunset on the clouds on the east mountain as I drove home last evening. It is beautiful here.


It is very beautiful! 
It was amazing when we were driving through Utah a few years ago, it was such a diverse landscape and so lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, a whole page of just me is just plain scary, so on that note, I'm out of here to go get dressed and do a few things. lol
Have a great day all, I may or may not be back before leaving for knit group.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> On Sunday I received an email from Little Knits and before I knew it my fingers had clicked on the buy button - bad fingers ????


????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, 99! Amazing. Glad you got to celebrate with her. My heart aches for you, your brother and his family. Brain injury is so sad. Glad you could be strong. But really, if you need to cry I’m sure that would be ok. Hugs.
Maya and I walked early as Al said it will be 90 today. So funny, she was sleeping under the covers so I got to get dressed and pack my waist pack and had to wake her to Go Out! I’m icing my knee now.
Feels like a lazy day. May go to library. I think my depression is lifting as I’m noticing instead of zoning out on computer ALL DAY, I’m doing more around house, reading again and even knittting. I think the two week old habit of meditating a half hour each night has helped. I know I sleep better and can go back to sleep easier when I wake around 3 a.m.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.seasonsandsuppers.ca/cottage-country-chelsea-buns/,
> 
> Yes, very similar except balls of dough are rolled in sugar/cinnamon mixture and layered in tall pan (bundt pan or loaf plan)with butter poured over. I put the sticky bun mixture with pecans in first and then the layers. I use butterscotch pudding mix with the brown sugar and cinnamon.


How about a recipe? I've never made chelsea buns but my DH used to love them. I like the sound of yours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping the citizenship comes through quickly. That is a lot of work. I doubt that many native born people would be able to have all the documentation others require to apply. Good on you.
> Thinking of Mishka this morning and hoping she feels better and that it can be discovered what the problem is/was.
> Happy birthday Mary.
> Home today. Will get the laundry done, find some yellow deer hair for fly tying and tie some flies as I am way behind with the Christmas boxes. Also finding some special hand and body soap to send to my SD sister for her birthday. Beautiful fall weather here, but the wind took much of the tree leaves down. Crooked picture is the beautiful yellow ash by my home. Other is the reflected sunset on the clouds on the east mountain as I drove home last evening. It is beautiful here.


Lovely photos


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I seem to be getting the hives. Don't know what's causing it. Just had a small bowl of soup (very spicy) and half a chicken sandwich. I wonder if it was the spice in the soup.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Breakfast out was filling and the ride over wasn't too cold. The furnace guys came yesterday so the heat's on in the house, though, because we're expecting to get a dip in temps in the next day or so.

Daralene, wonderful that you got to spend time with your aunt, and blessings to your brother and hugs to you.

Yesterday was my son's birthday but I didn't hear from him. I continue to hope things get smoother for him.

Liz, I hope the hives go soon--they are so bothersome. Do you have any antihistamine that you could take?

I'm off to see what's happening in the world of work. Hugs & blessings to all and healing thoughts applied as needed!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Mary????

Temps are going down! High winds from the north today. Boilers go on tomorrow, and we are expecting freezing rain turning to snow on Friday.

A friend who cuts my hair and who is part of my swimming group had surgery Monday to remove a malignant stomach mass, her 5th bout with cancer, all unrelated. Her cousin called me after the surgery. It went well. No ICU; she is back in a room in the general hospital. No 
NG tube (she was dreading that!). Prayers of thanks!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


I am so, so sorry to hear your sad news. My prayers for you all especially Mishka {{{hugs}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Breakfast out was filling and the ride over wasn't too cold. The furnace guys came yesterday so the heat's on in the house, though, because we're expecting to get a dip in temps in the next day or so.
> 
> Daralene, wonderful that you got to spend time with your aunt, and blessings to your brother and hugs to you.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do. Thanks for reminding me.

I just came from taking Candy for a walk. The weather has taken a decided turn for the worse. It almost feels like snow. The wind is blowing and it's so bleak looking. Yuk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Mary????
> 
> Temps are going down! High winds from the north today. Boilers go on tomorrow, and we are expecting freezing rain turning to snow on Friday.
> 
> ...


Good that your friend's surgery went well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Oh Sonja, I am so sorry. I know how you must feel.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


So sorry to read this, I thought she was on the mend. HUGS


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


So sorry to hear this. Prayers for comfort for your family.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Yes, I do. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> I just came from taking Candy for a walk. The weather has taken a decided turn for the worse. It almost feels like snow. The wind is blowing and it's so bleak looking. Yuk.


Also turned cooler here and even a few drops of rain. Had to go over to Walmart to collect some medication and when I came outside again boy the weather sure had changed and I wasn't in there longer than 30 minutes. I wanted to wrap the furniture on the deck for the winter, will have to wait till the covers dry again. Grrrrr! They have covers over them but I wanted to wrap them again with thick clear plastic. Oh well another day will come for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will definitely join in on the chorus to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY. hope you have a good day and blow out your candles in one go. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mary (pacer) just noticed its your birthday , hope you have a wonderful happy day????????????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja that’s very sad news about Mishka such a dearly loved pet. Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


And I am heartbroken for you...so sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cottage Country Style Chelsea Buns

These are the chelsea buns that are a staple in cottage areas of central Ontario. You can use as much or as little cherry/pecan topping as you like. Like all breads, these freeze well.

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 35 minutes
Total Time: 50 minutes
Servings: 8 rolls
Author: Jennifer

Ingredients
2 3/4 cup all-purpose flour, DIVIDED
1/4 cup white granulated sugar
1 tsp salt
2 1/4 tsp quick rise yeast (*see note below about using instant or active dry yeast)
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup whole milk
1/2 cup butter, DIVIDED
1 egg
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 tsp cinnamon
2/3 cup raisins
Few pecan halves (6-8) 6-8
Maraschino cherries halves (about 6 whole cherries, halved)

Instructions
1. Combine 2 1/4 cups of the flour, the white sugar, salt and yeast in a large bowl or the bowl of your stand mixer. 
2. In a small saucepan, heat the water, milk and 2 Tbsp. of the butter until too hot to touch. Stir into dry ingredients. Add egg. 
3. Mix in enough of the remaining flour to make it soft dough. Knead on a floured surface until smooth and elastic. Cover and let stand for 10 minutes.
4. In a medium bowl, combine the brown sugar, cinnamon and remaining butter. (I just cut the butter into the sugar with a pastry blender. You could also mix it together in a food processor). 
5. Place 1/3 cup of brown sugar mixture into the bottom of a greased 9-inch x 5-inch loaf pan. 
6. Add 2 Tbsp. water and stir together to make a sauce (may be a bit lumpy, but not to worry. The lumps are butter and that will melt). Place the halved cherries and pecans (good side dowon top of the sauce.
7. Roll the dough into a 9 x 14-inch rectangle. 
8. Spread the remaining brown sugar/cinnamon mixture evenly on the dough, then sprinkle raisins on top. From the long side, roll up jelly roll style, trying not to pull or stretch the dough too much as you roll (aim for a gentle push This prevents the dough spirals from exploding upwards when they cook). Pinch the seam together and place on a cutting board, seam side down. 
9. Cut into 8 even slices (*I like to cut 1/2-inch off each end and then measure the remaining, divide by 8 and then pre-mark the dough lightly with the edge of the knife. You could wing it, but that never works out well for me well when I do that). Place the slices cut side up in the pan. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise in a warm place for about 40 minutes (for quick rise yeasor 60-70 minutes (for instant or active dry yeasor until the dough has doubled.
10.Preheat oven to 350° F.
11. Bake for about 35 minutes. Check at the 30 minute mark and cover loosely with foil if it is getting too brown on top. 
12. Remove from oven. Allow to rest for 5 minutes in the pan, then invert onto a cooling rack with a piece of parchment on top, to cool. To avoid a gummy dough, allow to cool almost completely before pulling off that first piece (I know it's hard to resist, but remember you can always warm it back up a bit with a few seconds in the microwave later).

Note about yeast: I actually made these buns with instant yeast, so I know it works. Quick rise yeast is best suited for this recipe, as this is a single rise recipe. Both instant and active dry yeast work best with a double rise. That said, I only had instant yeast on hand, so that's what I used, without problem. The only thing I had to change is the second rise time. It is slower, so the dough will need to rise about 60-70 minutes, instead of the 40 minutes.

http://www.seasonsandsuppers.ca/cottage-country-chelsea-buns/


budasha said:


> How about a recipe? I've never made chelsea buns but my DH used to love them. I like the sound of yours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no sonja - i am so sorry. hugs and healing energy zooming your way. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Sorry to hear this. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


The Pines and Fountains of Rome sounds like you heard the Tone Poems by Respighi - they are very evocative! Prokofiev is one of my very favourite 20th Century composers.

So sad your brother has this drastic effect from the brain trauma- very hard both for him and those around him.
Hope you have been enjoying your day, otherwise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping the citizenship comes through quickly. That is a lot of work. I doubt that many native born people would be able to have all the documentation others require to apply. Good on you.
> Thinking of Mishka this morning and hoping she feels better and that it can be discovered what the problem is/was.
> Happy birthday Mary.
> Home today. Will get the laundry done, find some yellow deer hair for fly tying and tie some flies as I am way behind with the Christmas boxes. Also finding some special hand and body soap to send to my SD sister for her birthday. Beautiful fall weather here, but the wind took much of the tree leaves down. Crooked picture is the beautiful yellow ash by my home. Other is the reflected sunset on the clouds on the east mountain as I drove home last evening. It is beautiful here.


There is so much beauty in the world- depends on where one looks, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I seem to be getting the hives. Don't know what's causing it. Just had a small bowl of soup (very spicy) and half a chicken sandwich. I wonder if it was the spice in the soup.


Thinking of Hives (but sideways) I was reading that the Shingles Vaccination is to become available free for those 65 to 80, in April of next year. I will be taking advantage of that, I think. The lady who bred Ringo is having a terrible time- it is in her scalp.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Sonja, I am so sad to hear this- it brings tears to my eyes. Bless you all as you grieve her.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Oh no! Such sad news. My condolences, so very hard to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mary, hope you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


I am so sorry to learn this. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of Hives (but sideways) I was reading that the Shingles Vaccination is to become available free for those 65 to 80, in April of next year. I will be taking advantage of that, I think. The lady who bred Ringo is having a terrible time- it is in her scalp.


Hives are miserable. But I understand shingles is worse?! Dr. wanted me to get the vaccine last year, but I ended up teaching so was hesitant to get it. I've heard that it can cause chicken pox in children and didn't want an epidemic hitting the school. Now I also have some grandchildren who either aren't vaccinated yet / and haven't had the disease so once again I'm afraid to get it. I also have 2 girls who are pregnant even tho they both had it as children....still I'm nervous. Have a Drs appt on Monday and I will ask her.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I seem to be getting the hives. Don't know what's causing it. Just had a small bowl of soup (very spicy) and half a chicken sandwich. I wonder if it was the spice in the soup.


So sorry, hope they go away quickly. Have you had them before?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hives are miserable. But I understand shingles is worse?! Dr. wanted me to get the vaccine last year, but I ended up teaching so was hesitant to get it. I've heard that it can cause chicken pox in children and didn't want an epidemic hitting the school. Now I also have some grandchildren who either aren't vaccinated yet / and haven't had the disease so once again I'm afraid to get it. I also have 2 girls who are pregnant even tho they both had it as children....still I'm nervous. Have a Drs appt on Monday and I will ask her.


Sounds wise!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


I'm so so very sorry.
That is so hard, hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know- a month old tomorrow. Why did the time fly to? We dropped E off there tonight and stayed for tea. He was restless so I got lots of cuddles while Vicky gave E attention and/or organised tea. 7 hours the last 3 nights!


Wow, 7 hours at only 4 weeks old is good going! Lucky parents!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I certainly think so :sm02: . But I do think that it is more than grandmas bias that says she is a delightful girl. If I think Gordon is a delight in the same way then I will rethink my bias!
> 
> But I am just loving watching a child develop- and how amazing it is that they ever learn to speak. It was raining today and she swapped from rain when talking about the rain to raining to say it was raining. How do they learn the difference so early? No-one teaches them at this age they just learn it and somehow work it all out for themselves. The development of language is so fascinating to watch.


And isn't it wonderful that you have the time as a grandparent to notice all the changes. I don't remember noticing as much when my own were small, probably too tired or hassled at the time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Question: where do you find cards that you can copy and post on here for Birthdays or Anniversaries?


I get mine on Google.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, my heart breaks for you and your family. How hard to have to say goodbye. Hugs my dear friend.
Sorlenna, I pray life goes smoother for your DS.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


How upsetting for you to see your brother so distressed, and how sad for him to suffer this. Good that you helped to alleviate it for him, even if it was only for a time.
Fingers crossed that all goes well with your citizenship.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I get mine on Google.


????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Made curried butternut squash green curry soup last night. Best soup I’ve ever made! Had it for lunch today. Helped my friend babysit her DGD, 15 months old. She does this once a week. Her husband, Terry, will be having radiation tx for prostate cancer in November. They will stay over 4 days a week in Lancaster, where he will get tx from City of Hope. It’s 1 1/2 hrs. I am hoping to be able to care for Cora, while Terry has tx. Pat stayed with me when I was in hospital 2 years ago so I want to help her out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Oh no! So sorry to hear this. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Mary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did hear from my son today--so that's something. I hope he will keep in better touch with me from now on. DD#2 and I talked a bit today too and she says she will call tonight. I miss them all so much...but am trying to stay positive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did hear from my son today--so that's something. I hope he will keep in better touch with me from now on. DD#2 and I talked a bit today too and she says she will call tonight. I miss them all so much...but am trying to stay positive.


 :sm24:

Bronwen has a habit often, of not picking up the phone- I am often the only one who calls, so she knows the likelihood is it is me- kids and their issues!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12: I clicked on you link last week and ordered 3 of the hat skeins and 2 3packs of sock yarn, and with shipping it was less than $20, so that's fabulous. I'll let you all know how the sock yarn is, it's to be delivered tomorrow.
> I'm sure not doing very well on the reduction of stash, but then again, if I get more orders, inexpensive sock yarn that is good quality is a must have in order to make a profit, right? lolol


You sure can't complain about the prices. I got a call this afternoon would I like to come to Turtleford to the place where I bought all yarn a few months ago at the garage sale, she's found a bunch more yarn plus a whole box of items that are knitted but not sewn up & wondered if I want them. I may go & see her in the morning but I need more stuff like a hole in my head????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both pictures are beautiful. thank you for sharing.


flyty1n said:


> Hoping the citizenship comes through quickly. That is a lot of work. I doubt that many native born people would be able to have all the documentation others require to apply. Good on you.
> Thinking of Mishka this morning and hoping she feels better and that it can be discovered what the problem is/was.
> Happy birthday Mary.
> Home today. Will get the laundry done, find some yellow deer hair for fly tying and tie some flies as I am way behind with the Christmas boxes. Also finding some special hand and body soap to send to my SD sister for her birthday. Beautiful fall weather here, but the wind took much of the tree leaves down. Crooked picture is the beautiful yellow ash by my home. Other is the reflected sunset on the clouds on the east mountain as I drove home last evening. It is beautiful here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry Sonja. Sending you hugs of comfort. You have just had more sadness than any one family should have to deal with.
My prayers for you and the family.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


OMG, that's awful, how can she go from a normal dog to this so quickly? Hugs


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so, so sorry to hear your sad news. My prayers for you all especially Mishka {{{hugs}}}


Hugs from me too, Sonja. Your Mishka came to be loved by all of us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow, 7 hours at only 4 weeks old is good going! Lucky parents!


Aren't they! My kids never slept like that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did hear from my son today--so that's something. I hope he will keep in better touch with me from now on. DD#2 and I talked a bit today too and she says she will call tonight. I miss them all so much...but am trying to stay positive.


Happy birthday to your son. Hope things start going better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MaChristie, I’m glad your friend came through the surgery well, hope she’s back to normal soon

We had bowling for the first time today, it was a good time visiting with friends, I’m such a lousy bowler????????I just go for the socializing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of Hives (but sideways) I was reading that the Shingles Vaccination is to become available free for those 65 to 80, in April of next year. I will be taking advantage of that, I think. The lady who bred Ringo is having a terrible time- it is in her scalp.


I got the vaccination a few years ago and had to pay out of pocket. Shortly after that, it became available for free to seniors. I was not happy - I paid just under $200 for the shot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So sorry, hope they go away quickly. Have you had them before?


Yes, I seem to get them frequently. Sometimes it's from eggs, then strawberries. It's a matter of eating too much in a short span.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did hear from my son today--so that's something. I hope he will keep in better touch with me from now on. DD#2 and I talked a bit today too and she says she will call tonight. I miss them all so much...but am trying to stay positive.


That's wonderful news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Mary????
> 
> Temps are going down! High winds from the north today. Boilers go on tomorrow, and we are expecting freezing rain turning to snow on Friday.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that all went well, praying that her recovery is good and no more bouts with the cancer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did hear from my son today--so that's something. I hope he will keep in better touch with me from now on. DD#2 and I talked a bit today too and she says she will call tonight. I miss them all so much...but am trying to stay positive.


That's great! Children are never easy, even as they get older, they are still a challenge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure can't complain about the prices. I got a call this afternoon would I like to come to Turtleford to the place where I bought all yarn a few months ago at the garage sale, she's found a bunch more yarn plus a whole box of items that are knitted but not sewn up & wondered if I want them. I may go & see her in the morning but I need more stuff like a hole in my head????????


Their prices are definitely good, even the shipping isn't bad at all, lower than ordering from some places in the US. 
Lol! Well at least you won't run out of yarn for charity any time soon. :sm04: 
My cousin said she wants me to come over and go through her yarn with her, that she's not packing much to go with her, so I see a very full stash table at KAP again this year, Jeanette, I may need a whole table. LOL!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Their prices are definitely good, even the shipping isn't bad at all, lower than ordering from some places in the US.
> Lol! Well at least you won't run out of yarn for charity any time soon. :sm04:
> My cousin said she wants me to come over and go through her yarn with her, that she's not packing much to go with her, so I see a very full stash table at KAP again this year, Jeanette, I may need a whole table. LOL!!!!


You got it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You got it!


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have read the last 3 pages so I am 46 pages behind. Thank you for the birthday wishes. I will try to read more of them throughout the week. I had a headache each of the past 2 mornings. I got my flu shot last week. I set my alarm clock for PM instead of AM so the past 2 mornings have been hurried to get to work on time. 


I am saddened to read that Mishka has crossed the rainbow bridge. I did let Matthew know tonight. I am so glad that he felt it in his heart to draw Mishka a while ago. What a wonderful memory to hold onto.

My oldest son drove to the other side of the state last night for a business training today. He just got home so now I can go to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I got the vaccination a few years ago and had to pay out of pocket. Shortly after that, it became available for free to seniors. I was not happy - I paid just under $200 for the shot.


That I can understand, it is about that price here presently.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> and i will definitely join in on the chorus to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY. hope you have a good day and blow out your candles in one go. --- sam


Fortunately no candles to blow out. My coworkers made a no bake cheesecake and had a variety of fruit toppings to put on it. My guys blessed me with new windshield wipers for my car and a gift card. Matthew and I went out for a quiet celebration.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read the last 3 pages so I am 46 pages behind. Thank you for the birthday wishes. I will try to read more of them throughout the week. I had a headache each of the past 2 mornings. I got my flu shot last week. I set my alarm clock for PM instead of AM so the past 2 mornings have been hurried to get to work on time.
> 
> I am saddened to read that Mishka has crossed the rainbow bridge. I did let Matthew know tonight. I am so glad that he felt it in his heart to draw Mishka a while ago. What a wonderful memory to hold onto.
> 
> My oldest son drove to the other side of the state last night for a business training today. He just got home so now I can go to sleep.


I've done the alarm clock thing a couple times in my life, makes you feel like you're running behind all day long. 
Sounds like you had a good day for your bday, other than the headaches, I hope that they pass. 
Glad that DS1 is home safe, it's hard to sleep when you know they are in transit. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’ve been knitting on a sock for DS 1but think it needs a trip to the frog pond????I did a 2 X 2 rib from the heel up & I think I need to tear all that out as it will be too tight???? I was thinking they would stay up better. Maybe I will Knit on the second one until DS2 is home & he can try it on before I decide


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been knitting on a sock for DS 1but think it needs a trip to the frog pond????I did a 2 X 2 rib from the heel up & I think I need to tear all that out as it will be too tight???? I was thinking they would stay up better. Maybe I will Knit on the second one until DS2 is home & he can try it on before I decide


Oh no! I'd have thought a 2x2 rib would work well too, shows what I know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I certainly think so :sm02: . But I do think that it is more than grandmas bias that says she is a delightful girl. If I think Gordon is a delight in the same way then I will rethink my bias!
> 
> But I am just loving watching a child develop- and how amazing it is that they ever learn to speak. It was raining today and she swapped from rain when talking about the rain to raining to say it was raining. How do they learn the difference so early? No-one teaches them at this age they just learn it and somehow work it all out for themselves. The development of language is so fascinating to watch.


They are little sponges., soaking up everything they see and hear. And we didnt want to be grandmothers yet...LOL. Grandchildren are the very best.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Already? So being a pudding isn't slowing her down physically then. How great to watch.
> I assume she has recovered fully from her brochiolitis?


No she moves really well ...LOL

Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No she moves really well ...LOL
> 
> Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


I hope she's not having a relapse of it, and she's quickly healed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good luck with the citizenship, what a lot of hoops to jump through.
> M glad you had a good time at the birthday celebration, it's so great to see people live to be so old when they have their health. At the supper on Sunday one of the ladies brought her Dad, I think he must be the oldest person around here, he's 103 & doesn't look a day over 80, other than being very deaf he's in pretty good health & certainly still has his smarts.
> 
> So sad for your brother & nephew & so hard for all the family.


Ditto from me too Daralene.... and big hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping the citizenship comes through quickly. That is a lot of work. I doubt that many native born people would be able to have all the documentation others require to apply. Good on you.
> Thinking of Mishka this morning and hoping she feels better and that it can be discovered what the problem is/was.
> Happy birthday Mary.
> Home today. Will get the laundry done, find some yellow deer hair for fly tying and tie some flies as I am way behind with the Christmas boxes. Also finding some special hand and body soap to send to my SD sister for her birthday. Beautiful fall weather here, but the wind took much of the tree leaves down. Crooked picture is the beautiful yellow ash by my home. Other is the reflected sunset on the clouds on the east mountain as I drove home last evening. It is beautiful here.


Gorgeous scenery and wow love that tree. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> 
> Christopher used to dance around his room using a brush as a mic singing Billy Joel songs. :sm23:


 :sm24: lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, what fun to read Elisabeth's adventures. I love when they talk and become such little personalities.
> Sonja, how is Mishka?


Sometimes I think that I talk about her too much and then i remember how much fun it has been hearing about other young ones so that we feel like we know them like Luke and Seth and figure that if I loved hearing about them so much then I'm sure others love my posts about Elizabeth!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


While it was stressful at times it's sounds your DB really enjoyed much the family time. Sounds like the type of person you can only be with for limited time. A shame, especially as it sounds like much is out of his control. And nothing you can do to help him.
Glad you found the concert so therapeutic.
How long is it likely to take before you hear about your citizenship application?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's really coming along in her communication.
> Lol! Grandad's guitar skills will increase right along with E's singing and dancing skills. :sm24:
> I hope that you all are recording some of these sessions, those are great memories.


I want to record one but she often wants to me holding her and so between David and I we don't have a spare hand to do so! Maryanne was there the first time but my phone was low on battery. Also she often stops once realises the phone is there. Have a cute video of her running to me a few months ago saying Ta Ta becuase she wants to see what is on the phone! Not what I was after but very cute all the same.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sometimes I think that I talk about her too much and then i remember how much fun it has been hearing about other young ones so that we feel like we know them like Luke and Seth and figure that if I loved hearing about them so much then I'm sure others love my posts about Elizabeth!


We do!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have read the last 3 pages so I am 46 pages behind. Thank you for the birthday wishes. I will try to read more of them throughout the week. I had a headache each of the past 2 mornings. I got my flu shot last week. I set my alarm clock for PM instead of AM so the past 2 mornings have been hurried to get to work on time.
> 
> I am saddened to read that Mishka has crossed the rainbow bridge. I did let Matthew know tonight. I am so glad that he felt it in his heart to draw Mishka a while ago. What a wonderful memory to hold onto.
> 
> My oldest son drove to the other side of the state last night for a business training today. He just got home so now I can go to sleep.


Thank you Mary and everyone , very quiet here this morning ,no early welcome or walk . Going to take some getting used too . Im grateful to Mathew for drawing Mishka too . Its a beautiful picture and memory


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Mary????
> 
> Temps are going down! High winds from the north today. Boilers go on tomorrow, and we are expecting freezing rain turning to snow on Friday.
> 
> ...


I am glad your friend came through the surgery well. Poor thing to have cancer problems that many times. I fully understand her worries about the NG tube, it took staff 5 goes at getting mine in ... OMG never again., if I ever need that in again they will get one go then I want some sedation... UGH


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Oh Sonja, I am so so sorry to hear this news. Gentle hugs. :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and everyone , very quiet here this morning ,no early welcome or walk . Going to take some getting used too . Im grateful to Mathew for drawing Mishka too . Its a beautiful picture and memory


I remember coming home to no welcome at the door was one of the worst parts when we lost our Tarqui, I could cry now thinking about it. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of Hives (but sideways) I was reading that the Shingles Vaccination is to become available free for those 65 to 80, in April of next year. I will be taking advantage of that, I think. The lady who bred Ringo is having a terrible time- it is in her scalp.


Oh dear the poor woman. Good idea to have shingles vaccine. I think it might be free for that age group here also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No she moves really well ...LOL
> 
> Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


That's a sad development; hope she gets all better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sometimes I think that I talk about her too much and then i remember how much fun it has been hearing about other young ones so that we feel like we know them like Luke and Seth and figure that if I loved hearing about them so much then I'm sure others love my posts about Elizabeth!


I love hearing about our cyber grandkids.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and everyone , very quiet here this morning ,no early welcome or walk . Going to take some getting used too . Im grateful to Mathew for drawing Mishka too . Its a beautiful picture and memory


It's tough-big hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad your friend came through the surgery well. Poor thing to have cancer problems that many times. I fully understand her worries about the NG tube, it took staff 5 goes at getting mine in ... OMG never again., if I ever need that in again they will get one go then I want some sedation... UGH


I so agree-I wish there was a better alternative.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope she's not having a relapse of it, and she's quickly healed.


I dont think it is a relapse., but I will be glad when she has been checked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sometimes I think that I talk about her too much and then i remember how much fun it has been hearing about other young ones so that we feel like we know them like Luke and Seth and figure that if I loved hearing about them so much then I'm sure others love my posts about Elizabeth!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep Penelope in prayer that this is not a relapse and that she gets well quickly.


sugarsugar said:


> No she moves really well ...LOL
> 
> Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely love hearing about Elizabeth and Serena and all the other grandkids! Keep the stories coming.


darowil said:


> Sometimes I think that I talk about her too much and then i remember how much fun it has been hearing about other young ones so that we feel like we know them like Luke and Seth and figure that if I loved hearing about them so much then I'm sure others love my posts about Elizabeth!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep Penelope in prayer that this is not a relapse and that she gets well quickly.


Thanks Gwen.,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Try propping your phone up with it set to record a video. That's what DD does when she makes music videos. Maybe that would work.


darowil said:


> I want to record one but she often wants to me holding her and so between David and I we don't have a spare hand to do so! Maryanne was there the first time but my phone was low on battery. Also she often stops once realises the phone is there. Have a cute video of her running to me a few months ago saying Ta Ta becuase she wants to see what is on the phone! Not what I was after but very cute all the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Sonya so sorry for you all-at least she didn't suffer but makes it even harder for you all. We will miss her antics here on the TP so can't imagine how you will miss her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow, 7 hours at only 4 weeks old is good going! Lucky parents!


One of those nights E though woke 5 times needing attention each time! She seems to have nightmares- and has doen so since a very young age before you would think she had anything that could prompt them. Be interesting now that her language is getting so much better to see if she starts to say what wakes her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And isn't it wonderful that you have the time as a grandparent to notice all the changes. I don't remember noticing as much when my own were small, probably too tired or hassled at the time!


Nor do I.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Aren't they! My kids never slept like that


Their mother was 15 months old before she slept that well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read the last 3 pages so I am 46 pages behind. Thank you for the birthday wishes. I will try to read more of them throughout the week. I had a headache each of the past 2 mornings. I got my flu shot last week. I set my alarm clock for PM instead of AM so the past 2 mornings have been hurried to get to work on time.
> 
> I am saddened to read that Mishka has crossed the rainbow bridge. I did let Matthew know tonight. I am so glad that he felt it in his heart to draw Mishka a while ago. What a wonderful memory to hold onto.
> 
> My oldest son drove to the other side of the state last night for a business training today. He just got home so now I can go to sleep.


I had to laugh at the setting of the alarm. 15 minutes before David had asked if should set the alarm for pm instead of am. To carry on the family tradition he said. I once did that when going for a plane so he thought that as I am going for a plane tomorrow I could try it again. Something woke us the last time and we did get the plane.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are little sponges., soaking up everything they see and hear. And we didnt want to be grandmothers yet...LOL. Grandchildren are the very best.... :sm11:


Well time wise was fine for me but not fussed. But you sure didn't want DD having a baby then! How is her new partner coping with Serena now? Getting used to what to expect from a 3 year old?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No she moves really well ...LOL
> 
> Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


Do hope that is nothing serious this time round. Twice so close will be hard for them all- and even more concerning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear the poor woman. Good idea to have shingles vaccine. I think it might be free for that age group here also.


free for those in the 70s here.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Definitely love hearing about Elizabeth and Serena and all the other grandkids! Keep the stories coming.


Me too!!!!!

Sonja, I had thought about Matthew's wonderful drawing too. I am so glad you have it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and everyone , very quiet here this morning ,no early welcome or walk . Going to take some getting used too . Im grateful to Mathew for drawing Mishka too . Its a beautiful picture and memory


???? So sad for you. Yes, it does take getting used to. Our beloved lab died 3 years ago on Halloween and I can still tear up thinking about him. Wishing healing and strength for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> No she moves really well ...LOL
> 
> Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


So sorry, so hard and worrying when littles are ill.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs to you and good luck with citizenship paperwork approval.


Thank you Rookie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you had a Happy Birthday Pacer. Sorry I missed it but perhaps you are basking in the after glow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased you had a good time with your aunt. 99 amazing! I am so sorry to read about your brother. I will include him in my prayers.
> I love the Respeghi( sp) and the Prokofiev concerto. I wish I could have come.
> :sm24:


Thank you Norma. Wish you could have been there too. We are so lucky they bring in famous orchestras and soloists like this. The head stage hand told DH they lose thousands on this series as they have to pay so much for them to come and the audience is small. There were about 1000 people there but not enough to cover the cost at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good luck with the citizenship, what a lot of hoops to jump through.
> M glad you had a good time at the birthday celebration, it's so great to see people live to be so old when they have their health. At the supper on Sunday one of the ladies brought her Dad, I think he must be the oldest person around here, he's 103 & doesn't look a day over 80, other than being very deaf he's in pretty good health & certainly still has his smarts.
> 
> So sad for your brother & nephew & so hard for all the family.


Thank you.
Oh my goodness...103!!! Amazing. So nice when they aren't really suffering and still enjoying quality of life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hope all goes well with your citizenship. How nice that you were able to spend time with your aunt. She sounds like an amazing lady.
> 
> I'm sorry about your brother. My SIL's niece had brain injury when she was 15 and has had episodes of anger and frustration. There is a brain injury association in Fort Erie so I'm sure there must be something similar in your brother's area. Maybe you could google it. For some unknown reason, they don't advertise their existence. I don't think they have considered themselves a charitable organization. I know they have been a big help to this young woman.


Thanks, will tell my sisters to check this out. Sorry to hear about your SIL's niece. DB's could have been prevented, other than damage done in womb, if doctors had listened to my mother. They treated her like an overly concerned mother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Glad you had a good time - wow what a great age and then to be so healthy and fit as well. Wonderful.
> Hope the citizen process goes smoothly. I'm still Canadian, every so often think of changing, but am daunted by the process.
> Got 20 quarts of juice processed yesterday. Had to leave before finishing the clean up also having 2 DGS ( ages 4 and almost 2) today while parents pack up their house. My DS got a new position 2 hours north east of us. Sad for us, but really thankful and happy for them. Everyone have a great day, hopefully Mishka is better?


I was surely daunted too. I'll let you know how it goes. Mine is complicated but yours would be simple.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping the citizenship comes through quickly. That is a lot of work. I doubt that many native born people would be able to have all the documentation others require to apply. Good on you.
> Thinking of Mishka this morning and hoping she feels better and that it can be discovered what the problem is/was.
> Happy birthday Mary.
> Home today. Will get the laundry done, find some yellow deer hair for fly tying and tie some flies as I am way behind with the Christmas boxes. Also finding some special hand and body soap to send to my SD sister for her birthday. Beautiful fall weather here, but the wind took much of the tree leaves down. Crooked picture is the beautiful yellow ash by my home. Other is the reflected sunset on the clouds on the east mountain as I drove home last evening. It is beautiful here.


Thank you.
What glorious photos! You live in such a pretty place.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you all had a wonderful time, I'm so sorry that your brother has to go through the sadness, but good that he seems to have a wonderful support group and is over all more happy than sad.
> I think playing scratch offs and slots is fine as long as you don't spend more than you can afford to lose. Marla and I like to play the crossword scratch offs, more for the game itself than any possibility of winning anything, lol, on a good day we double our money, I did win $70 one day last week though, that was a blessing. :sm04:
> 
> Congrats on getting all your paperwork gathered and sent in, now to plan the party for after you are sworn in. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you.
Yes, Party on if it goes through and I pass interview and test.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, a whole page of just me is just plain scary, so on that note, I'm out of here to go get dressed and do a few things. lol
> Have a great day all, I may or may not be back before leaving for knit group.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Been there, done that, and I'm probably doing it again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No she moves really well ...LOL
> 
> Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


I hope she's OK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Mishka. How I have enjoyed sharing in all your walks and Mishka's antics. Sincere condolences and I'm sure we all grieve with you. Big Hugs dear friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I want to record one but she often wants to me holding her and so between David and I we don't have a spare hand to do so! Maryanne was there the first time but my phone was low on battery. Also she often stops once realises the phone is there. Have a cute video of her running to me a few months ago saying Ta Ta becuase she wants to see what is on the phone! Not what I was after but very cute all the same.


Seems they often quit what there doing when you want a photo????
DH had several videos of the kids but real men don't save anything to the cloud or computer so they were lost when he dropped the phone in the river????

I love hearing absolutely about everyone's GKs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear the poor woman. Good idea to have shingles vaccine. I think it might be free for that age group here also.


Here we have to pay for it, $200 but DH & I got it last year as we've seen people suffer with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of Hives (but sideways) I was reading that the Shingles Vaccination is to become available free for those 65 to 80, in April of next year. I will be taking advantage of that, I think. The lady who bred Ringo is having a terrible time- it is in her scalp.


Oh no, on the head is terrible. Hoping it doesn't spread to the eyes and ears. My sister told me of a friend who ended up in ICU with shingles on the head. So glad you can get the shot free but a long time to wait. I can always tell when people are getting shingles as I get more post herpetic neuralgia and have been having it the last few months. Sis just got the shingles but she got a very mild case and has youth and good health on her side.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, on the head is terrible. Hoping it doesn't spread to the eyes and ears. My sister told me of a friend who ended up in ICU with shingles on the head. So glad you can get the shot free but a long time to wait. I can always tell when people are getting shingles as I get more post herpetic neuralgia and have been having it the last few months. Sis just got the shingles but she got a very mild case and has youth and good health on her side.


I'm glad your sisters was a mild case but I think every case is bad enough for the one suffering. If antivirals are taken within 72 hrs they can help a lot, the big thing is for people to see a doctor at the first sign of them
My mom had it on one side of her head & face, it was terrible & lasted for months, it just about drove her insane, she didn't sleep for months


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, sure hope your wee little DGD is okay.

Darowil, wow, 7 hrs. sleep for the baby. That's so wonderful for the parents. Enjoy hearing all the stories of E and the guitar and her dancing, etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your sisters was a mild case but I think every case is bad enough for the one suffering. If antivirals are taken within 72 hrs they can help a lot, the big thing is for people to see a doctor at the first sign of them
> My mom had it on one side of her head & face, it was terrible & lasted for months, it just about drove her insane, she didn't sleep for months


If you possibly can get the shot!!! Mine wasn't even on the head but just horrid. I couldn't keep food down the pain was so is bad. Lasted 2 months for me that I felt sick and in pain, then suffered horribly with post herpetic neuralgia. Tried a medication that had a bad mental reaction so had to stop it. I think the nerve damage (post herpetic neuralgia) can affect you for the rest of your life. We know a friend who killed themselves because the post herpetic neuralgia, damage from the shingles that goes on for years, perhaps the rest of your life and is just terrible. If the shot keeps you from getting it then please do it. It truly is life changing and although I had it I have no protection from getting it again so I got the shot as I never want it again. FIL had it twice. Funny thing was that the rash spelled out Mars on my chest. I said it should have spelled out HELP ME.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> No she moves really well ...LOL
> 
> Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


Oh no poor little pudding , hope she feels better soon Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sometimes I think that I talk about her too much and then i remember how much fun it has been hearing about other young ones so that we feel like we know them like Luke and Seth and figure that if I loved hearing about them so much then I'm sure others love my posts about Elizabeth!


I love hearing about Elizabeth , and all the other grand children , I really miss Carens coffee posts and Seths cooking , he could cook/ bake better than me ????, although I think anyone can cook better than me ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> One of those nights E though woke 5 times needing attention each time! She seems to have nightmares- and has doen so since a very young age before you would think she had anything that could prompt them. Be interesting now that her language is getting so much better to see if she starts to say what wakes her.


I used to have really bad nightmares to from a very young age , got to the stage were I used to wake up screaming, still have nightmares now but not so often


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, Party on if it goes through and I pass interview and test.


Wishing you the best on the citizenship exam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear the poor woman. Good idea to have shingles vaccine. I think it might be free for that age group here also.


She is finding it very hard!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, on the head is terrible. Hoping it doesn't spread to the eyes and ears. My sister told me of a friend who ended up in ICU with shingles on the head. So glad you can get the shot free but a long time to wait. I can always tell when people are getting shingles as I get more post herpetic neuralgia and have been having it the last few months. Sis just got the shingles but she got a very mild case and has youth and good health on her side.


Poor Bridget is finding it very very hard, sorry that you still have the traces.

As I had Chicken pox badly as a child, it seems only wise to get the shot. Dad had shingles and I didn't realise what he was going through - thought he was 'poor pooping' - (hypochondriac)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RIP Fats Domino- I think they said he was 89.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sometimes I think that I talk about her too much and then i remember how much fun it has been hearing about other young ones so that we feel like we know them like Luke and Seth and figure that if I loved hearing about them so much then I'm sure others love my posts about Elizabeth!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may i ask what was wrong with Mishka? i know the empty feeling is when one of your fur babies crosses the rainbow bridge. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and everyone , very quiet here this morning ,no early welcome or walk . Going to take some getting used too . Im grateful to Mathew for drawing Mishka too . Its a beautiful picture and memory


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> may i ask what was wrong with Mishka? i know the empty feeling is when one of your fur babies crosses the rainbow bridge. --- sam


Problem in the womb that turned septic,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so far behind. We had a lovely time in Canada celebrating my aunt's 99th birthday. Have I said 99 enough!! She is totally amazing. Still a big smile, laughing and up and down stairs, climbs on her little stool to get things (yikes) but she's down to about 4'9 or less now. She got to show everyone her new rooms in her daughter's home. We had my brother who has been having problems come with us to give him something to look forward to. We took him to the casino on the way home as his big joy is doing lottery tickets. We don't gamble but since it gives him such joy I hope you won't judge us. He had $20 and used the penny machines and stopped when it was gone. He held it together for all of this till we had dinner in the restaurant. Then the sobbing started. Then ok when we went back out again. The next morning when he woke he cried for about 2 hrs., and I wonder if it stops at home. He warned us that he wakes up crying. He is diagnosed and treated by psychologists but my sister has done research on people with brain damage from hydrocephalus and the surgeries and found that it can have a huge impact (of course we know this but there's more) as one ages and their abilities to cope as a senior are less. Not that there haven't been problems all the way along with emotions. This part of the brain was impacted. He has done fine and fun bowling with his church group but told us he had to be taken out of church during service. He doesn't just cry, I mean very loud sobbing and if he tries to talk you can't understand a word. It's been hard to write here as it is hard to explain. The whole house is left with the feeling of terrible suffering and my heart is so heavy but I will be strong. We talked and talked and he hugged and hugged and said he knew he was loved. Well, I won't go into any more but if there is a group for families of people with brain injuries I might go so I can understand more. My sweet sister began to understand his behavior even more after her son had the brain aneurysm and his behavior immediately was similar to my brother's. There were moments of laughter and fun but I know he is home sobbing right now. I feel such a heaviness. Now I hope I don't start crying when I go to get my hair done today. I'll be fine.
> 
> Last night DH and I went to hear the Italian Symphony from Rome with a really amazing soloist who played a Prokofiev piece. Wow, she started piano at 4 and had her orchestra debut at 8. What an amazing talent. I thanked my husband so much as it truly was music therapy for me. They played this one piece that was about the fountains and then the pines around Rome and the sound of birds in the piece about the pines. It was the most amazing orchestra and such a beautiful evening.
> 
> ...


Sending you hugs, and prayers for your family. I'm glad you got your papers sent.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, 99! Amazing. Glad you got to celebrate with her. My heart aches for you, your brother and his family. Brain injury is so sad. Glad you could be strong. But really, if you need to cry I'm sure that would be ok. Hugs.
> Maya and I walked early as Al said it will be 90 today. So funny, she was sleeping under the covers so I got to get dressed and pack my waist pack and had to wake her to Go Out! I'm icing my knee now.
> Feels like a lazy day. May go to library. I think my depression is lifting as I'm noticing instead of zoning out on computer ALL DAY, I'm doing more around house, reading again and even knittting. I think the two week old habit of meditating a half hour each night has helped. I know I sleep better and can go back to sleep easier when I wake around 3 a.m.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Mary????
> 
> Temps are going down! High winds from the north today. Boilers go on tomorrow, and we are expecting freezing rain turning to snow on Friday.
> 
> ...


Brrr! Healing thoughts for your friend


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Oh, no! I am so very sorry to hear this. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No she moves really well ...LOL
> 
> Funny you should ask... She still had a little cough now and then lately, but DD just rang me an hour ago saying she wants to take her back to doctor again tomorrow.... she has been coughing quite a lot again today and is a bit miserable. So that's what we will be doing tomorrow.. getting her checked.


Hope Penelope is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Problem in the womb that turned septic,


That is so sad, Sonja. She really had only half her life span.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

1 benefit of starting work in early hours is that you get to see some lovely sunrises.

Enjoy, taken from suburban train station.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1 benefit of starting work in early hours is that you get to see some lovely sunrises.
> 
> Enjoy, taken from suburban train station.


That sunrise transforms the ordinary into the extraordinary :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sometimes I think that I talk about her too much and then i remember how much fun it has been hearing about other young ones so that we feel like we know them like Luke and Seth and figure that if I loved hearing about them so much then I'm sure others love my posts about Elizabeth!


I really love hearing the adventures of all the grands. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lazy day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sunrise transforms the ordinary into the extraordinary :sm24:


Indeed it does!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some funnies, courtesy of Fan:

Dillerisms...

Whatever you may look like, marry a man your own 
age. As your beauty fades, so will his eyesight. 
-Phyllis Diller

Housework can't kill you, but why take a chance? 
-Phyllis Diller

Cleaning your house while your kids are still growing up is like shoveling the sidewalk before it stops snowing.
-Phyllis Diller 

The reason women don't play football is because 11 of them would never wear the same outfit in public.
-Phyllis Diller

Best way to get rid of kitchen odors: Eat out. 
-Phyllis Diller

A bachelor is a guy who never made the same mistake once. 
-Phyllis Diller

I want my children to have all the things I couldn't afford. Then I want to move in with them. 
-Phyllis Diller

Most children threaten at times to run away from home.
This is the only thing that keeps some parents going.
-Phyllis Diller

Any time three New Yorkers get into a cab without an argument, a bank has just been robbed.
-Phyllis Diller 

We spend the first twelve months of our children's lives teaching them to walk and talk and the next twelve years telling them to sit down and shut up.
-Phyllis Diller

What I don't like about office Christmas parties is looking for a job the next day.
-Phyllis Diller

The only time I ever enjoyed ironing was the day I accidentally got gin in the steam iron.
-Phyllis Diller

His finest hour lasted a minute and a half. 
-Phyllis Diller

Old age is when the liver spots show through your gloves. 
-Phyllis Diller 

My photographs don't do me justice -they just look like me. 
-Phyllis Diller

I admit, I have a tremendous sex drive. My boyfriend lives forty miles away.
-Phyllis Diller

Tranquillizers work only if you follow the advice on the bottle
- keep away from children.
-Phyllis Diller

I asked the waiter, 'Is this milk fresh?' He said, 'Lady, three hours ago it was grass.'
-Phyllis Diller 

The reason the golf pro tells you to keep your head down is so you can't see him laughing.
-Phyllis Diller

You know you're old if they have discontinued your blood type.
-Phyllis Diller


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies, courtesy of Fan:
> 
> Dillerisms...
> 
> ...


Good ones there. Julie. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good ones there. Julie. Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, Julie and fan; Phyllis Diller was a wonderful comic!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a magnificent sunrise Heather. Thanks for sharing it.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1 benefit of starting work in early hours is that you get to see some lovely sunrises.
> 
> Enjoy, taken from suburban train station.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies, courtesy of Fan:
> 
> Dillerisms...
> 
> ...


I love them :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies, courtesy of Fan:
> 
> Dillerisms...
> 
> ...


My favourite one of her's is - Never go to bed on an argument.......stay up & fight all night!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and nothing to do about that. poor Mishka. i will miss hearing about her antics. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Problem in the womb that turned septic,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - she really some good one liners. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies, courtesy of Fan:
> 
> Dillerisms...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies, courtesy of Fan:
> 
> Dillerisms...
> 
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good ones.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a magnificent sunrise Heather. Thanks for sharing it.


Yes ,one advantage of early starts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks, Julie and fan; Phyllis Diller was a wonderful comic!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love them :sm23:


They are good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My favourite one of her's is - Never go to bed on an argument.......stay up & fight all night!


Oh boy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I want to record one but she often wants to me holding her and so between David and I we don't have a spare hand to do so! Maryanne was there the first time but my phone was low on battery. Also she often stops once realises the phone is there. Have a cute video of her running to me a few months ago saying Ta Ta becuase she wants to see what is on the phone! Not what I was after but very cute all the same.


 :sm23: That does make it a tad difficult. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny - she really some good one liners. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good ones.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and everyone , very quiet here this morning ,no early welcome or walk . Going to take some getting used too . Im grateful to Mathew for drawing Mishka too . Its a beautiful picture and memory


There is going to be a very large hole in your family and on here, I think we all love hearing your tales of the adventures of Mishka. {{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think it is a relapse., but I will be glad when she has been checked.


Not a relapse is great, getting her checked out though is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, Party on if it goes through and I pass interview and test.


It will and you will!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Been there, done that, and I'm probably doing it again.


 :sm23: Me too, it's inevitable. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1 benefit of starting work in early hours is that you get to see some lovely sunrises.
> 
> Enjoy, taken from suburban train station.


Very pretty. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was just speaking with Shirley (Designer1234) on Vancouver Island, she sends her love to all, I asked if I might mention, she has been battling a bout of Shingles for a month now- she asked me to mention that this is despite having had the shot- but she asked me to say from her experience - do get the shot otherwise one would be in agony with it. As it is it is very itchy. She does drop by the Tea Party from time to time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just speaking with Shirley (Designer1234) on Vancouver Island, she sends her love to all, I asked if I might mention, she has been battling a bout of Shingles for a month now- she asked me to mention that this is despite having had the shot- but she asked me to say from her experience - do get the shot otherwise one would be in agony with it. As it is it is very itchy. She does drop by the Tea Party from time to time.


She's been a busy lady having travelled to meet many of the ladies from the Connections thread on KP including LondonGirl and PurpleFi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's been a busy lady having travelled to meet many of the ladies from the Connections thread on KP including LondonGirl and PurpleFi.


She mentioned what fun they had had, and how it felt they had known each other for ever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16: 
Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can. 
I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit. 

Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


Don't blame him, thank God he found out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies, courtesy of Fan:
> 
> Dillerisms...
> 
> ...


 :sm23: I have always loved Phyllis Diller, she was a hoot and a half. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just speaking with Shirley (Designer1234) on Vancouver Island, she sends her love to all, I asked if I might mention, she has been battling a bout of Shingles for a month now- she asked me to mention that this is despite having had the shot- but she asked me to say from her experience - do get the shot otherwise one would be in agony with it. As it is it is very itchy. She does drop by the Tea Party from time to time.


Yuck! I hope it's gone soon, and she is feeling much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't blame him, thank God he found out.


 :sm24: Absolutely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I have always loved Phyllis Diller, she was a hoot and a half. :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Problem in the womb that turned septic,


We all felt that Mishka was part of our family too. We watched her grow and we all feel your loss. Sending hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yuck! I hope it's gone soon, and she is feeling much better.


As I am sure does she!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


He was a nice guy to give her a second chance, but can move on without her. Sounds like good riddance.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just speaking with Shirley (Designer1234) on Vancouver Island, she sends her love to all, I asked if I might mention, she has been battling a bout of Shingles for a month now- she asked me to mention that this is despite having had the shot- but she asked me to say from her experience - do get the shot otherwise one would be in agony with it. As it is it is very itchy. She does drop by the Tea Party from time to time.


So sorry to hear that. I see her posting from time to time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear that. I see her posting from time to time.


Often whatever colourful crochet she has been doing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


I thought she had turned over a new leaf. Glad that Christoper kicked her out. He doesn't need that headache.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He was a nice guy to give her a second chance, but can move on without her. Sounds like good riddance.


Yep, good riddance to bad rubbish. :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and everyone , very quiet here this morning ,no early welcome or walk . Going to take some getting used too . Im grateful to Mathew for drawing Mishka too . Its a beautiful picture and memory


My condolences on the loss of Mishka.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I thought she had turned over a new leaf. Glad that Christoper kicked her out. He doesn't need that headache.


I had thought so too, and she had said she didn't do drugs at all. 
No, no he doesn't.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, wow, glad for Christopher that he was man enough to kick her and company out and get back key. Do think it is wise to rekeying. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, think of you and your family as I find myself missing posts about dear Mishka. Hugs.
Julie, thank you for update on Shirley. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just speaking with Shirley (Designer1234) on Vancouver Island, she sends her love to all, I asked if I might mention, she has been battling a bout of Shingles for a month now- she asked me to mention that this is despite having had the shot- but she asked me to say from her experience - do get the shot otherwise one would be in agony with it. As it is it is very itchy. She does drop by the Tea Party from time to time.


Please tell her I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


Glad he found out now rather than later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, wow, glad for Christopher that he was man enough to kick her and company out and get back key. Do think it is wise to rekeying. Hugs.


Absolutely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad he found out now rather than later.


Yes, much better, especially as she had told him she didn't do any drugs at all. He'd never had gotten involved with her if he'd have known.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just speaking with Shirley (Designer1234) on Vancouver Island, she sends her love to all, I asked if I might mention, she has been battling a bout of Shingles for a month now- she asked me to mention that this is despite having had the shot- but she asked me to say from her experience - do get the shot otherwise one would be in agony with it. As it is it is very itchy. She does drop by the Tea Party from time to time.


Sending healing prayers Shirley's way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


Oh no! Glad he found out and kicked them all out!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I’m glad Christopher has got things settled with the girlfriend & hope he’s not too upset about the situation. Good he found out now rather than later. Poor guy.

Julie, Phyllis Diller great.

Sorry to hear poor Shirley is suffering with shingles.

It’s really wild outside, we are under wind warning & it’s snowing like the devil, things are getting pretty white. 

I went to Turtleford this morning to check out the yarn. OMG, I should have my head examined ????????I thought I would just look through & get some. Well, no! Take it all, I came home with 6 big boxes???? I sorted through everything & now have one large box to go to the interval store, another box full of WIPs that I will finish- 4 baby sweaters that need assembled, 4 pr of mitts that need thumbs & several small kids sweaters. There are at least another 25 WIPs????that I will either pull out & repurpose . What a nightmare????now I know why I finish one project at a time. She obviously liked doing bulky sweaters as there’s lots of them. I have almost no bulky yarn & since it works up fast I should be able to do lots of hats quickly???? There’s one sweater I would have finished but it’s 1/2 done & I didn’t find any matching yarn, I’m thinking it must have gotten sold at the garage sale. I’ve already pulled out several things that were just started. There another box with needles, notion & patterns that I haven’t sorted through yet.
I’m sure glad DH wasn’t home when I unloaded or he would have thought I lost my mind
I went to town this afternoon to get a haircut & flu shot. DH is hunting ducks & hopefully gets done in time to go to the flu clinic. Not sure when he will show up looking for supper


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Glad he found our and kicked them all out!


Yes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Christopher has got things settled with the girlfriend & hope he's not too upset about the situation. Good he found out now rather than later. Poor guy.
> 
> Julie, Phyllis Diller great.
> 
> ...


I think he was more angry that they were doing that stuff and in his house than he was about the relationship ended, he'd already said he thought he was going to end up kicking her to the curb. 
Wow, that's a lot of yarn and WIP's, lol it certainly should keep you busy for a bit. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Got my Hobium yarn today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


Great colors


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great colors


I thought so too. I think I'll be ordering sock yarn again, for the socks that I sell in the coffee shop, that way I can keep prices low while still making a profit, not a huge one, but not a bad one either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, think of you and your family as I find myself missing posts about dear Mishka. Hugs.
> Julie, thank you for update on Shirley. Will keep her in my prayers.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Please tell her I hope she recovers soon.


I'l have to PM her.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


Yarn looks gorgeous, I am so tempted to buy some but working on an eyelash sweater and until I'm finished I don't want to buy anything else beside I don't know what I would knit, lol!

Glad your son booted his ex to the curb, he doesn't need to be with anyone he can't trust. No 3rd chance for her I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing prayers Shirley's way.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yarn looks gorgeous, I am so tempted to buy some but working on an eyelash sweater and until I'm finished I don't want to buy anything else beside I don't know what I would knit, lol!
> 
> Glad your son booted his ex to the curb, he doesn't need to be with anyone he can't trust. No 3rd chance for her I hope.


No, I don't think so, If he is that stupid, I'll kick his backside around the block a time or two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> Julie, Phyllis Diller great.
> 
> Sorry to hear poor Shirley is suffering with shingles.
> ...


 :sm24: It is good to laugh.

I am going to PM Shirley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


Lovely colours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew's progress.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> No, I don't think so, If he is that stupid, I'll kick his backside around the block a time or two.


Ouch! One tough love Mama, lol!

With the Hobium Yarns, when they have listed 5 skeins in a pkg listed for $8 do they mean each or for the 5.

Didn't want to add to the cart to check the pricing, oh dear I will go back in and check, boy I'm lazy tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely colours.


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress.


That is looking wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ouch! One tough love Mama, lol!
> 
> With the Hobium Yarns, when they have listed 5 skeins in a pkg listed for $8 do they mean each or for the 5.
> 
> Didn't want to add to the cart to check the pricing, oh dear I will go back in and check, boy I'm lazy tonight.


That would be the whole pack of 5 for $8, the sock yarn I got was the 3 skeins for a total of $3.23 so just over $1/skein. And nice yarn too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is looking wonderful!


Matthew is so dedicated!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Christopher has got things settled with the girlfriend & hope he's not too upset about the situation. Good he found out now rather than later. Poor guy.
> 
> Julie, Phyllis Diller great.
> 
> ...


You are a bear for punishment!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress.


His drawings are superb ---way to go, Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


I love the roses. Is that Bridget or Bella? Whomever (sp), she is lovely girl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I love the roses. Is that Bridget or Bella? Whomever (sp), she is lovely girl.


Bridget (human) - Bella (Corgi!)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be the whole pack of 5 for $8, the sock yarn I got was the 3 skeins for a total of $3.23 so just over $1/skein. And nice yarn too.


Wow! I went to check out their website but an Aussie friend phoned me via Skype, I've been on Skype for over an hour, sigh! And I wonder were my time goes, lol!
I shall check tomorrow and see what their shipping costs are as I'm thinking of knitting a pair of socks, have made any since I was about 12 - 15 so that's many moons ago....????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful roses and a little cutie corgi. Bet the roses smell beautiful too.

HOw is the new build coming on behind your house Julie?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress.


Mathew are these two buddies or just different animals that you are drawing? You are an amazing artist by the way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> His drawings are superb ---way to go, Matthew.


????????????
Great job, Matthew.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and KayeJo, nice hauls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


That is a lovely garden, and a lovely Bella to roam it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wow! I went to check out their website but an Aussie friend phoned me via Skype, I've been on Skype for over an hour, sigh! And I wonder were my time goes, lol!
> I shall check tomorrow and see what their shipping costs are as I'm thinking of knitting a pair of socks, have made any since I was about 12 - 15 so that's many moons ago....????


It will tell you if it's per skein or pack in the options, some of them are $8/each and a pack of 5 is still $8/each for a total of $40. 
What I got was a pack of three for $3+ total for pack. 
I started going through their pages and spent over an hour. 
:sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go Christopher - you don't need that going on in your house. being single for a while may be just what you need. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you going to make with the packages of three skeins? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


Very nice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.

MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.

I love it that I hear from Julie every once in awhile . So nice to talk to a KP member. 

Rookie is correct. Pat and I (hubby) met them for coffee and what a delightful time we had. They were exactly as I expected. The referred to the KAP that they attended. What nice ladies! London girl and Purple fi both taught some workshops for us (as did many of you.). Trish lives in this area
and is a lovely girl. It really gave me a lift. 

I am pleased to see Matthews wonderful work . I am so glad to see him still doing his art work. Is he still using clay? Julie, thanks for giving me a call tonight. It is nice to talk to you. Best wishes to all of you and thanks so much for the kind messages. Here is a card from me to thank you, Shirley

It is a group of the cards I do in watercolour. These were sold at our seniors centre. I hope you like them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ouch! One tough love Mama, lol!
> 
> With the Hobium Yarns, when they have listed 5 skeins in a pkg listed for $8 do they mean each or for the 5.
> 
> Didn't want to add to the cart to check the pricing, oh dear I will go back in and check, boy I'm lazy tonight.


5 skeins for $8


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You are a bear for punishment!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


Great photos


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Shirley and tell you how sorry I am you have shingles. Glad that it's a mild case and hope that Pat doesn't catch it. DH and I faithfully get the flu and shingles shots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


That looks really good


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear from you Shirley and tell you how sorry I am you have shingles. Glad that it's a mild case and hope that Pat doesn't catch it. DH and I faithfully get the flu and shingles shots.


we do too and I am certainly thankful right now as they say (those that would know) that I get about 50% at the most in comparison to not having had the shot. I can't imagine the itching if this is just half. So far no pain but no guarantee I wouldn't have some.

Nice to talk to you Rookie.

It was great to meet the KPers from the other group. Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> we do too and I am certainly thankful right now as they say (those that would know) that I get about 50% at the most in comparison to not having had the shot. I can't imagine the itching if this is just half. So far no pain but no guarantee I wouldn't have some.
> 
> Nice to talk to you Rookie.
> 
> It was great to meet the KPers from the other group. Shirley


I'm super jealous of your being able to meet up with that group in that setting. Wonderful time. There are sure some wonderful friends on this site. Both of my in-laws had shingles and suffered horribly. DH's aunt had it so bad that she was hospitalized several times over several months with it so I'm well aware of how debilitating it can be. I'm hopeful yours clears up soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> way to go Christopher - you don't need that going on in your house. being single for a while may be just what you need. --- sam


He definitely doesn't need that around, he had his issues and doesn't want to go back to it, one reason he left Texas and came here for a fresh start. 
Yes, he needs to just be him for a while, he and the 2 dogs are just fine.

Oh, he has a job interview for a full time permanent job instead of a temp position, so some prayers that it all goes well for him would be greatly appreciated by all of us. Thanks so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you going to make with the packages of three skeins? --- sam


Socks for sale. 2 skeins will make a pair, then I'll just mix the other with a solid color or whatever I have that will go with to make another pair.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that the shingles pass soon, I'm glad you don't have pain, but itching can drive you crazy and be painful in itself. 
Great that you were able to meet up with the ladies, what a great time you all had, I'm sure. 
Your cards are wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks really good


Thank you, I'm liking them, I sure hope that the customer does too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Socks look great! Enjoyed the flowers and naughty Bella, too. 

Matthew's drawing is coming along well. The animals always show their personalities.

I got the sewing table cleared off so next will mess it up again. Heh. For now, off to bed. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Socks look great! Enjoyed the flowers and naughty Bella, too.
> 
> Matthew's drawing is coming along well. The animals always show their personalities.
> 
> I got the sewing table cleared off so next will mess it up again. Heh. For now, off to bed. Hugs and blessings.


Everytime I clear off a work space, I fill it up again, it never fails, but I guess at least it means we are creating. 
:sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1 benefit of starting work in early hours is that you get to see some lovely sunrises.
> 
> Enjoy, taken from suburban train station.


Beautiful Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Christopher has got things settled with the girlfriend & hope he's not too upset about the situation. Good he found out now rather than later. Poor guy.
> 
> Julie, Phyllis Diller great.
> 
> ...


Wow thats a lot of wool and projects , you just couldnt resist could you ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


They look lovely Kaye Jo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress.


Its looking good Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


Lovely pictures julie , love the roses


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


Thats very pretty Kaye Jo, . Everyone who gets your socks will be going round in capri pants all winter to show off their socks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> He definitely doesn't need that around, he had his issues and doesn't want to go back to it, one reason he left Texas and came here for a fresh start.
> Yes, he needs to just be him for a while, he and the 2 dogs are just fine.
> 
> Oh, he has a job interview for a full time permanent job instead of a temp position, so some prayers that it all goes well for him would be greatly appreciated by all of us. Thanks so much.


Good luck to Christopher, fingers crossed he gets the job


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look lovely Kaye Jo.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats very pretty Kaye Jo, . Everyone who gets your socks will be going round in capri pants all winter to show off their socks


Thank you. 
LOL!! That would be so funny to see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck to Christopher, fingers crossed he gets the job


Thank you.

Well I'm off to bed, need an early start tomorrow since Marla and I are going to go into the ceramics shop in the morning and paint.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Well I'm off to bed, need an early start tomorrow since Marla and I are going to go into the ceramics shop in the morning and paint.


Good night 
Its 7 am here and still very dark seems like the middle of the night still


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad he found out now rather than later.


My nephew had 3 kids and a third on the way when he discovered that his wife was on drugs. He now has sole custody of the 3 kids. 
Very wise to get out ASAP. Yes she might get off but so many don't. We know it can be done but the first step is admitting the problem


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Iâm in Sydney. Spent much of the day at the zoo. Lovely views. Have zoo membership for Adelaide and it gives free admission to most zoos in the country so decided to go. 
Currently on the train heading out to DBs. He is a far way out and I just looked and saw cows.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, good riddance to bad rubbish. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Iâm in Sydney. Spent much of the day at the zoo. Lovely views. Have zoo membership for Adelaide and it gives free admission to most zoos in the country so decided to go.
> Currently on the train heading out to DBs. He is a far way out and I just looked and saw cows.


Hope you have a nice time with your brother Margaret


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


Sorry you have the Shingles Shirley. Good that they aren't painful. The vaccination would almost certainly be keeping it less severe. 
What fun to catch up with Purple and London Girl.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats very pretty Kaye Jo, . Everyone who gets your socks will be going round in capri pants all winter to show off their socks


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck to Christopher, fingers crossed he gets the job


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good night
> Its 7 am here and still very dark seems like the middle of the night still


Yep, I'm up too as Luke is getting dropped here at 8 and I'll take him to school as his dad has to go to Edinburgh today (he normally works from home & he does the school run.) couldn't believe how dark it was when my alarm went off at 7.15!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well time wise was fine for me but not fussed. But you sure didn't want DD having a baby then! How is her new partner coping with Serena now? Getting used to what to expect from a 3 year old?


Yes they all seem to be getting along really well from what I can tell. Serena sure loves him so that is good.

Well we took Penelope to doctor today even though she seemed a little better, so far she has checked out with nothing that doctor could see or hear., she should be fine., fingers crossed. Serena conned the doctor to check her ears and throat too ....LOL... she just wanted him to use his instruments on her..."I have a cough (did a little cough) and a sneeze (atchoo)....hahaha. And it worked, he did, then he gave her the thingy with the light that they use to look at your throat and let her have a go with her giraffe and also let her look in his throat. Aww he is a really nice guy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Christopher but so glad he found out her true nature now rather than later. Great that he took action immediately and that you will be having the locks changed. Sounds like your son has a pretty good head on his shoulders. He will find his soul mate eventually.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Re: the Shingles vaccine; on the news last night they said there is now a new vaccine and (1) they recommend folks over 50 get it and (2)
that even if you've had the other shingles vaccine that you go get this one instead because it is much better. Also said insurances should cover it.
I'm going to contact my insurance company and my doctor and ask about it.



Lurker 2 said:


> As I am sure does she!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems they often quit what there doing when you want a photo????
> DH had several videos of the kids but real men don't save anything to the cloud or computer so they were lost when he dropped the phone in the river????
> 
> I love hearing absolutely about everyone's GKs


Oh that's a shame that he didnt save them. :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the exact same thought run through my head.


Poledra65 said:


> Yep, good riddance to bad rubbish. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to both sentiments. I often shared the posts about Mishka with my family and all here were saddened at her passing.


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, think of you and your family as I find myself missing posts about dear Mishka. Hugs.
> Julie, thank you for update on Shirley. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no poor little pudding , hope she feels better soon Cathy


I havent heard yet how she has been the rest of the day and evening yet., hopefully doing ok.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely yarn. I know you mentioned the shipping was reasonable but when I checked (wanted to take advantage of the Halloween17 coupon)
the shipping was a little more than the yarn I was going to order so I skipped it. I guess having to come so far south made a big difference.Oh well, did sign up for newsletter and may sometime order something. They really had good prices.


Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful flowers and Bella is so cute and sitting in such a lovely garden.


Lurker 2 said:


> Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Shirley. As always your cards are wonderful.


Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KayeJo I LOVE the stitch on the leg of this sock. Your work is exquisite.


Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thanks, Julie and fan; Phyllis Diller was a wonderful comic!


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...me too! But I remember a saying that stated a "clear desk was a sign of an empty mind; a cluttered desk showed a creative mind."
(or something like that; anyway, I'm holding that in my heart & mind! LOL)


Poledra65 said:


> Everytime I clear off a work space, I fill it up again, it never fails, but I guess at least it means we are creating.
> :sm04:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just speaking with Shirley (Designer1234) on Vancouver Island, she sends her love to all, I asked if I might mention, she has been battling a bout of Shingles for a month now- she asked me to mention that this is despite having had the shot- but she asked me to say from her experience - do get the shot otherwise one would be in agony with it. As it is it is very itchy. She does drop by the Tea Party from time to time.


Oh golly, glad she has had the shot though as it would have been much worse.

I think I might try and save up and see about having that vaccination.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


OMG that's terrible., glad he got them and her out of there. Great that he is getting the locks changed also. He sure doesnt need that sort of crap going on around him., he is much better off without her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Christopher has got things settled with the girlfriend & hope he's not too upset about the situation. Good he found out now rather than later. Poor guy.
> 
> Julie, Phyllis Diller great.
> 
> ...


Wow., you sure will have plenty to keep you busy (if you ever have times when you not already busy LOL). :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress.


Excellent work Matthew. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


Gorgeous garden and cute (naughty) Bella. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


Good to have you pop in Shirley, and lovely cards. Sorry to hear you are suffering with the shingles.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


Wow that is looking great! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck to Christopher, fingers crossed he gets the job


From me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Iâm in Sydney. Spent much of the day at the zoo. Lovely views. Have zoo membership for Adelaide and it gives free admission to most zoos in the country so decided to go.
> Currently on the train heading out to DBs. He is a far way out and I just looked and saw cows.


Safe travels Margaret. Great photo.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I have all my chores done with the exception of putting the laundry away after I take it off the line. Lovely day here, 83F but tomorrow and Friday are to be 43F. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll enjoy it while I can.
> I met my friend at the gym and did a one hour Boot workout, it kicked our butts. lol Now I'm going to sit with you all, watch something and knit.
> 
> Oh, Christopher update, he kicked his girlfriend out, he had enough, came home and she had a bunch of people in his house doing meth, he kicked them all out, dropped her stuff at her sisters and got the key back, but we're going to get new door locks for the house tomorrow, just in case. He's not taking her back again, at least he found out now what was going on. He was pissed when he walked into that.


I am glad. He did the right thing. You must be proud of him but I am sorry that it ended like that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I will keep Shirley in my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Christopher has got things settled with the girlfriend & hope he's not too upset about the situation. Good he found out now rather than later. Poor guy.
> 
> Julie, Phyllis Diller great.
> 
> ...


You're weather sounds awful. All those wips will keep you very busy, indeed. :sm16:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


That is a pretty selection :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress.


Wonderful progress. I love their expressions :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


What a beautiful garden. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful cards :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


Fabulous :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He definitely doesn't need that around, he had his issues and doesn't want to go back to it, one reason he left Texas and came here for a fresh start.
> Yes, he needs to just be him for a while, he and the 2 dogs are just fine.
> 
> Oh, he has a job interview for a full time permanent job instead of a temp position, so some prayers that it all goes well for him would be greatly appreciated by all of us. Thanks so much.


Definately prayers for his interview :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Iâm in Sydney. Spent much of the day at the zoo. Lovely views. Have zoo membership for Adelaide and it gives free admission to most zoos in the country so decided to go.
> Currently on the train heading out to DBs. He is a far way out and I just looked and saw cows.


That is a great view. The Bridge is such an icon :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He definitely doesn't need that around, he had his issues and doesn't want to go back to it, one reason he left Texas and came here for a fresh start.
> Yes, he needs to just be him for a while, he and the 2 dogs are just fine.
> 
> Oh, he has a job interview for a full time permanent job instead of a temp position, so some prayers that it all goes well for him would be greatly appreciated by all of us. Thanks so much.


Getting a permanent position would go a long way toward building his confidence and self-reliance. Wishing him all the best and sending up prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> LOL!! That would be so funny to see.


One of the sock books I have displays all of them on women wearing heels. Not my look, but would be perfect to show off KayeJo's socks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Iâm in Sydney. Spent much of the day at the zoo. Lovely views. Have zoo membership for Adelaide and it gives free admission to most zoos in the country so decided to go.
> Currently on the train heading out to DBs. He is a far way out and I just looked and saw cows.


Beautiful-enjoy your time with with your DB.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes they all seem to be getting along really well from what I can tell. Serena sure loves him so that is good.
> 
> Well we took Penelope to doctor today even though she seemed a little better, so far she has checked out with nothing that doctor could see or hear., she should be fine., fingers crossed. Serena conned the doctor to check her ears and throat too ....LOL... she just wanted him to use his instruments on her..."I have a cough (did a little cough) and a sneeze (atchoo)....hahaha. And it worked, he did, then he gave her the thingy with the light that they use to look at your throat and let her have a go with her giraffe and also let her look in his throat. Aww he is a really nice guy.


Now that's a great doctor!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: the Shingles vaccine; on the news last night they said there is now a new vaccine and (1) they recommend folks over 50 get it and (2)
> that even if you've had the other shingles vaccine that you go get this one instead because it is much better. Also said insurances should cover it.
> I'm going to contact my insurance company and my doctor and ask about it.


DH's employer insurance covers it under the wellness benefit so is free to us. Medicare generally covers it under the RX benefit (Part D), but you may have a copayment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, hoping your son gets the job. We know all too well how hard jobs are to come by from our son. Wishing him a great interview and new job. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Social Security and we were able to solve the issue in a minute. The lady was so nice and helpful. They aren't cutting my SS in half but I get 2 letters because I have my account and DH has his. The one letter is my SS combined with his and the other is just what I get from him. DH thought that was what it is and I thought perhaps it was after he explained, however, felt it was best to check as the letter was different and said if I wanted to contest it. It was different because whenever my amount goes up, the amount I get from him is lowered, so they aren't cutting it, thus the different letter. I think in the end I'm getting a little increase.

I gained weight with all the emotion of seeing my brother, the citizenship papers and all the research and opening up old wounds...it was quite a shock when I had my dad's information (step dad) filled in as to when he became a citizen and after revealing to the lawyer that my dad was my step dad, the forms came back without his information. Shock...Intellectually I can say he is my step dad but emotionally he is my father. Also, trying to find my real father. Boy, a person sure can disappear when they want to. I know he is probably dead but finding out if he ever became a citizen would have been useful. I could see it was too painful for my uncle and he has had no contact since he was a teenager. A cousin in Canada is going to look at records in Toronto and see if he can find my dad's birth date. I've lost the weight gained but am just back to where I was, so although not great, I give thanks that I'm back on track. :sm24: 

It looks like a glorious Autumn day today. The sun shows off the colors of the leaves. Strong winds have blown many down but still lots to enjoy.

I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts regarding my brother. I will try and thank you all. My mornings will never be the same as I think of his home resounding with sobs. I still will see the beauty around me but wish he could.

Big Hugs to all. Today is my diet appointment and that's what helped get me back on track or I would still be emotional eating. Ok during the day but nighttime gets me when I'm upset. Good to see the pattern and I'm sure she'll give me tips. I can think of some already. I look forward to seeing more on KTP when I get back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Christopher but so glad he found out her true nature now rather than later. Great that he took action immediately and that you will be having the locks changed. Sounds like your son has a pretty good head on his shoulders. He will find his soul mate eventually.


Gwen, thanks for doing copy quote so I didn't have to search all over for what Poledra said.

Wow, so glad Christopher is the strong and upright character he is. BRAVO to him. This was such a good decision on his part. He sure gets kudos for being strong and getting rid of her. Difficult, but so right on his part and as Gwen said, he will eventually find his should mate. Sure hope he gets the job. It would be so nice after what he's just been through. So much more to say but need to go...Hugs and again, Bravo to Christopher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good night
> Its 7 am here and still very dark seems like the middle of the night still


Good morning. lol
It was pretty dark here too, but lightened up quite quickly. It was blowing so hard that it was rattling the windows and I had to go out with the babies so they would go, thank goodness they are pretty good about going potty when I tell them too. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Everytime I clear off a work space, I fill it up again, it never fails, but I guess at least it means we are creating.
> :sm04:


True! :sm04:

Bonnie, you made quite a haul! That will keep you busy for a while.

Cooler this morning, and tomorrow we may get a freeze. Early November is our average freeze, so we shall see.

I'm going for another cuppa and then to catch up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My nephew had 3 kids and a third on the way when he discovered that his wife was on drugs. He now has sole custody of the 3 kids.
> Very wise to get out ASAP. Yes she might get off but so many don't. We know it can be done but the first step is admitting the problem


Holy cow, that would be awful, very glad he did find out and he has the 3 children and she doesn't have access to them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Iâm in Sydney. Spent much of the day at the zoo. Lovely views. Have zoo membership for Adelaide and it gives free admission to most zoos in the country so decided to go.
> Currently on the train heading out to DBs. He is a far way out and I just looked and saw cows.


Great idea to spend some time at the zoo since your pass allows you free admission. 
Lovely view from the train.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes they all seem to be getting along really well from what I can tell. Serena sure loves him so that is good.
> 
> Well we took Penelope to doctor today even though she seemed a little better, so far she has checked out with nothing that doctor could see or hear., she should be fine., fingers crossed. Serena conned the doctor to check her ears and throat too ....LOL... she just wanted him to use his instruments on her..."I have a cough (did a little cough) and a sneeze (atchoo)....hahaha. And it worked, he did, then he gave her the thingy with the light that they use to look at your throat and let her have a go with her giraffe and also let her look in his throat. Aww he is a really nice guy.


That is a great doctor. 
Very good that Serena loves Penelope's dad, that makes things so much easier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Christopher but so glad he found out her true nature now rather than later. Great that he took action immediately and that you will be having the locks changed. Sounds like your son has a pretty good head on his shoulders. He will find his soul mate eventually.


Lol!!! He has one(good head on his shoulders), it's getting him to use sometimes that the hard part. :sm16: 
He'll find the right one, if he'd just stop picking the wrong ones. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had the exact same thought run through my head.


Great minds and all! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely yarn. I know you mentioned the shipping was reasonable but when I checked (wanted to take advantage of the Halloween17 coupon)
> the shipping was a little more than the yarn I was going to order so I skipped it. I guess having to come so far south made a big difference.Oh well, did sign up for newsletter and may sometime order something. They really had good prices.


What I got was such a low price that even with the shipping, it was cheaper than what I can get here, just depends on what you need in yarn, some of it was enough that with shipping I wouldn't have been able to justify the cost. I will order more of the sock yarn though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo I LOVE the stitch on the leg of this sock. Your work is exquisite.


Thank you Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...me too! But I remember a saying that stated a "clear desk was a sign of an empty mind; a cluttered desk showed a creative mind."
> (or something like that; anyway, I'm holding that in my heart & mind! LOL)


Lol!! That works for me! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> OMG that's terrible., glad he got them and her out of there. Great that he is getting the locks changed also. He sure doesnt need that sort of crap going on around him., he is much better off without her.


Exactly, he doesn't need to be around any of that, let alone have people bringing it to his house, he doesn't need people thinking that his house is a drug house or something either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow that is looking great! :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad. He did the right thing. You must be proud of him but I am sorry that it ended like that.


I am. He sometimes has to be hit over the head with something before he realizes,(it's a male thing on my side of the family :sm16: ) so it's kind of good it happened so that he reacted immediately and decisively, otherwise he'd have let her stay longer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a pretty selection :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Definately prayers for his interview :sm24:


Thank you bunches.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...me too! But I remember a saying that stated a "clear desk was a sign of an empty mind; a cluttered desk showed a creative mind."
> (or something like that; anyway, I'm holding that in my heart & mind! LOL)


I used to have a little plaque on my desk that said, "Creative minds are rarely tidy." That's my motto, and I do live up to it! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Getting a permanent position would go a long way toward building his confidence and self-reliance. Wishing him all the best and sending up prayers.


It really would and if he gets back to full time permanent, he'll be more likely to meet a good girl.

Jennie may be coming up in a few weeks to a month, if all else, she'll knock him upside his head good and she'll chase off any other trash that he tries to pick up. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of the sock books I have displays all of them on women wearing heels. Not my look, but would be perfect to show off KayeJo's socks.


LOL! Can we say 80's revisited? :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, hoping your son gets the job. We know all too well how hard jobs are to come by from our son. Wishing him a great interview and new job. :sm24:


Thank you so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

While knitting yesterday I came across a knot in yarn , sorted it and continued knitting , now when Ive picked my knitting back up there is a noticeable difference in the yarn were the knot was about half way down, not colour more thickness of yarn going to have to frog grrr


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, wonderful to read your post. So sorry you have shingles. Praying the itching will stop. Love your watercolor cards, they are lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, great sock.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies, courtesy of Fan:
> 
> Dillerisms...
> 
> ...


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, good riddance to bad rubbish. :sm24:


For sure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He definitely doesn't need that around, he had his issues and doesn't want to go back to it, one reason he left Texas and came here for a fresh start.
> Yes, he needs to just be him for a while, he and the 2 dogs are just fine.
> 
> Oh, he has a job interview for a full time permanent job instead of a temp position, so some prayers that it all goes well for him would be greatly appreciated by all of us. Thanks so much.


Hope he has good luck with the new job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow thats a lot of wool and projects , you just couldnt resist could you ????


????????I guess. I Could have worse addictions ????????I did pay some for it but I'm thinking about 30 cents/ skein & she was so grateful to have me take it that she rushed to help carry it to my car???? she lives way in the south of the province & already had her car full so if I didn't take it, she said her brother would just take it out & burn it with the garbage????I couldn't let that happen. Too bad you weren't closer, I'd share but I think mailing it would cost s fortune.

Has anyone made anything with mohair? I'm not a real fan of fuzz. There's a bag of it among the stuff.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Christopher has got things settled with the girlfriend & hope he's not too upset about the situation. Good he found out now rather than later. Poor guy.
> 
> Julie, Phyllis Diller great.
> 
> ...


Good grief, 6 boxes??!! I need to go through my stash and start getting rid of some undesirables. I know the are some in there. A friend who started knitting did go through and take some which helped. But I'm pretty sure there aren't 6 boxes!

Snow?! Sounds like you are in winter for sure! It's still warmish here. The flowering pear trees in my yard are still green. I'm not very fond of those..... They bloom in the spring and have the most awful smell then produce all these teeny tiny pears / berries, that sprout when they fall. The birds do like them and we like the shade in the summer but if the frost doesn't come in time so that they can color slowly the leaves will freeze dry on the branches and then hang on all winter making a very unsightly brown mess. Ugh.... The former owners planted them, I guess we should be thankful, the neighbors said they used to have sycamores. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good night
> Its 7 am here and still very dark seems like the middle of the night still


The days are sure shortening up fast. It doesn't seem quite so dark here now when I look out as everything is white???? probably 2-3 inches. Talked to DS last night, he said they had 6 inches up there & it was still snowing & blowing.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


Pretty


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring has sprung in parts of the North Island, photos from Bridget whose garden is 3/4 of an acre. Bridget bred Ringo, 6 years ago. Naughty Bella is entire, and rather a madam I gather!


Beautiful pictures! Love how fresh everything looks in the spring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My nephew had 3 kids and a third on the way when he discovered that his wife was on drugs. He now has sole custody of the 3 kids.
> Very wise to get out ASAP. Yes she might get off but so many don't. We know it can be done but the first step is admitting the problem


How did the youngest turn out if she was on drugs while pregnant? That can lead to such disabilities. Seems like drugs are becoming more common all the time. Recently the theiving , drugs & violence has gotten much worse in our area& it seems the justice system doesn't do much & the criminals are back on the street in no time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Iâm in Sydney. Spent much of the day at the zoo. Lovely views. Have zoo membership for Adelaide and it gives free admission to most zoos in the country so decided to go.
> Currently on the train heading out to DBs. He is a far way out and I just looked and saw cows.


What a great photo. Enjoy your time with your brother.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone made anything with mohair? I'm not a real fan of fuzz. There's a bag of it among the stuff.


I made a hat a long time ago...didn't care for it either. I did figure out rather fast that I needed to use bigger needles and a looser stitch. The fuzz seems to catch the yarn on itself and I had some tangling issues, as I recall. Never used it again though I know some people love it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes they all seem to be getting along really well from what I can tell. Serena sure loves him so that is good.
> 
> Well we took Penelope to doctor today even though she seemed a little better, so far she has checked out with nothing that doctor could see or hear., she should be fine., fingers crossed. Serena conned the doctor to check her ears and throat too ....LOL... she just wanted him to use his instruments on her..."I have a cough (did a little cough) and a sneeze (atchoo)....hahaha. And it worked, he did, then he gave her the thingy with the light that they use to look at your throat and let her have a go with her giraffe and also let her look in his throat. Aww he is a really nice guy.


I'm glad Penelope is OK. Sounds like a really great doctor


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: the Shingles vaccine; on the news last night they said there is now a new vaccine and (1) they recommend folks over 50 get it and (2)
> that even if you've had the other shingles vaccine that you go get this one instead because it is much better. Also said insurances should cover it.
> I'm going to contact my insurance company and my doctor and ask about it.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...me too! But I remember a saying that stated a "clear desk was a sign of an empty mind; a cluttered desk showed a creative mind."
> (or something like that; anyway, I'm holding that in my heart & mind! LOL)


Oh, good, maybe that's why my craft/ sewing room always looks like a bomb went off????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH's employer insurance covers it under the wellness benefit so is free to us. Medicare generally covers it under the RX benefit (Part D), but you may have a copayment.


I know we paid $200 when we got it last year but I just looked & it isn't covered for anyone here. It also wasn't covered by my extra medical insurance or the one I had when working. Silly of employers not to cover it as I think if you got it while working you would be off sick for a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got off the phone with Social Security and we were able to solve the issue in a minute. The lady was so nice and helpful. They aren't cutting my SS in half but I get 2 letters because I have my account and DH has his. The one letter is my SS combined with his and the other is just what I get from him. DH thought that was what it is and I thought perhaps it was after he explained, however, felt it was best to check as the letter was different and said if I wanted to contest it. It was different because whenever my amount goes up, the amount I get from him is lowered, so they aren't cutting it, thus the different letter. I think in the end I'm getting a little increase.
> 
> I gained weight with all the emotion of seeing my brother, the citizenship papers and all the research and opening up old wounds...it was quite a shock when I had my dad's information (step dad) filled in as to when he became a citizen and after revealing to the lawyer that my dad was my step dad, the forms came back without his information. Shock...Intellectually I can say he is my step dad but emotionally he is my father. Also, trying to find my real father. Boy, a person sure can disappear when they want to. I know he is probably dead but finding out if he ever became a citizen would have been useful. I could see it was too painful for my uncle and he has had no contact since he was a teenager. A cousin in Canada is going to look at records in Toronto and see if he can find my dad's birth date. I've lost the weight gained but am just back to where I was, so although not great, I give thanks that I'm back on track. :sm24:
> 
> ...


This is a very emotionally difficult time and certainly understand the resulting fallout. Gentle hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While knitting yesterday I came across a knot in yarn , sorted it and continued knitting , now when Ive picked my knitting back up there is a noticeable difference in the yarn were the knot was about half way down, not colour more thickness of yarn going to have to frog grrr


Weird! Usually it's a color change. Do you have another ball to try?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I guess. I Could have worse addictions ????????I did pay some for it but I'm thinking about 30 cents/ skein & she was so grateful to have me take it that she rushed to help carry it to my car???? she lives way in the south of the province & already had her car full so if I didn't take it, she said her brother would just take it out & burn it with the garbage????I couldn't let that happen. Too bad you weren't closer, I'd share but I think mailing it would cost s fortune.
> 
> Has anyone made anything with mohair? I'm not a real fan of fuzz. There's a bag of it among the stuff.


Only on Christmas stockings, Santas, and doll clothes. Almost impossible to frog.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up in the morning, out on the job....got my 2nd knee injection at 8 a.m. brought my moss stitch scarf with me but only got 6 rows done.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Strange thing here. When in Spain I checked my email. I get notifications from a clothing site called appleseeds. I've ordered from them before. Anyway I scrolled through the site at the time but didn't buy anything. Now that I'm home, the site keeps asking if I want it in Spanish and all the prices are in euros! So strange...no other site does this and I've checked all the settings. 

Also, we must be in need of conversion, the Mormons came back last night - again at 8:30! We didn't open the door and my husband told them in no uncertain terms to go away. Weird, who knocks at people's doors at night and even when the porch light is off? I know it's not super late, but still. My son told me they are required to stay out until 9!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good grief, 6 boxes??!! I need to go through my stash and start getting rid of some undesirables. I know the are some in there. A friend who started knitting did go through and take some which helped. But I'm pretty sure there aren't 6 boxes!
> 
> Snow?! Sounds like you are in winter for sure! It's still warmish here. The flowering pear trees in my yard are still green. I'm not very fond of those..... They bloom in the spring and have the most awful smell then produce all these teeny tiny pears / berries, that sprout when they fall. The birds do like them and we like the shade in the summer but if the frost doesn't come in time so that they can color slowly the leaves will freeze dry on the branches and then hang on all winter making a very unsightly brown mess. Ugh.... The former owners planted them, I guess we should be thankful, the neighbors said they used to have sycamores. ????


Yes, there's a reason that Halloween costumes here come big enough to go over a snowsuit????????
I had to look up both sycamore & flowering pear trees, neither grow in this part of the world. I was wondering why you didn't like sycamores but see the leaves are very huge, somewhat like the black poplars we have here & those leaves don't get crispy & break up, there a real mess to clean up

I was feeling so proud of myself, last spring I dug through my stash - both yarn $ fabric & got rid of everything that I knew I'd never use. I also was on a mission making mitts & hats for donation to use it up, I'd got a big bag done. Then I went to this sale????_ now a second trip to her place as well as being gifted 2 lots of yarn. From now on, if someone asks if I want something I have to say NO????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know we paid $200 when we got it last year but I just looked & it isn't covered for anyone here. It also wasn't covered by my extra medical insurance or the one I had when working. Silly of employers not to cover it as I think if you got it while working you would be off sick for a while.


Yes, it is definitely something that keeps prople from working. We, of course, pay a monthly premium for coverage and have other out of pocket costs in the form of copayments, coinsurance, and deductibles, but generally about 30% of the costs are ours with the employer benefit paying for 70%. It's well worth continuing to work to keep the coverage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Strange thing here. When in Spain I checked my email. I get notifications from a clothing site called appleseeds. I've ordered from them before. Anyway I scrolled through the site at the time but didn't buy anything. Now that I'm home, the site keeps asking if I want it in Spanish and all the prices are in euros! So strange...no other site does this and I've checked all the settings.
> 
> Also, we must be in need of conversion, the Mormons came back last night - again at 8:30! We didn't open the door and my husband told them in no uncertain terms to go away. Weird, who knocks at people's doors at night and even when the porch light is off? I know it's not super late, but still. My son told me they are required to stay out until 9!


I didn't know Mormons went door to door but then, I don't think there are any mormons around here. Occasionally I get JWs coming & since I know all of them from my years working at the lab, I can't be rude so let them give me their speil & throw their papers in the garbage when they've gone. My one uncle married into a JW family so I've been to a few funerals at their church, I think that makes them hopeful that they can convert me????as it's rare for people outside their religion to attend anything there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it is definitely something that keeps prople from working. We, of course, pay a monthly premium for coverage and have other out of pocket costs in the form of copayments, coinsurance, and deductibles, but generally about 30% of the costs are ours with the employer benefit paying for 70%. It's well worth continuing to work to keep the coverage.


My coverage is fairly expensive but I sat down & added up all our prescriptions, dental & other bills & found that even without any ambulance useage it makes sense to keep it at least until I'm 65. Had we changed to another provider, any prescriptions we were already taking would not have been covered & DH takes Nexium which is very expensive. Once I'm 65 all ambulance trips cost a flat rate of $200 & there's a limit on the cost of drugs so maybe then we will drop it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I’m glad you got your social security straightened out, one less thing to worry about.
Mary, Matthews latest drawing is coming along great.
Shirley, I had to go back in search of your cards, they are lovely & I’m sure sell well. Hope you are feeling better soon. 
Well, I better get moving & see if I can finish dealing with this mess of yarn. I didn’t tell you there’s one full Rubbermaid of white acrylic, I think I may have to switch from brown to white teddy bears???????? it was dark when DH came home so he didn’t notice the mess I’ve created in the spare room so I best get that managed before he sees????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My coverage is fairly expensive but I sat down & added up all our prescriptions, dental & other bills & found that even without any ambulance useage it makes sense to keep it at least until I'm 65. Had we changed to another provider, any prescriptions we were already taking would not have been covered & DH takes Nexium which is very expensive. Once I'm 65 all ambulance trips cost a flat rate of $200 & there's a limit on the cost of drugs so maybe then we will drop it.


I sure hope so. We will have an increase in our out of pocket costs once we move on to individual Medicare plans once DH quits his post-retirement part time job(when we move to TN) next year. We're very thankful to have had great medical coverage all of our wirking lived and happy that Medicare is available to us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you got your social security straightened out, one less thing to worry about.
> Mary, Matthews latest drawing is coming along great.
> Shirley, I had to go back in search of your cards, they are lovely & I'm sure sell well. Hope you are feeling better soon.
> Well, I better get moving & see if I can finish dealing with this mess of yarn. I didn't tell you there's one full Rubbermaid of white acrylic, I think I may have to switch from brown to white teddy bears???????? it was dark when DH came home so he didn't notice the mess I've created in the spare room so I best get that managed before he sees????????


That is quite the haul if yarn you brought home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know we paid $200 when we got it last year but I just looked & it isn't covered for anyone here. It also wasn't covered by my extra medical insurance or the one I had when working. Silly of employers not to cover it as I think if you got it while working you would be off sick for a while.


Its free here, I know most of the ladies at my knitting group have had it , its been a topic of conversation along with tbe flu jab


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Weird! Usually it's a color change. Do you have another ball to try?


Yes im back on track now , just got the hood to finish , its looking really pretty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The days are sure shortening up fast. It doesn't seem quite so dark here now when I look out as everything is white???? probably 2-3 inches. Talked to DS last night, he said they had 6 inches up there & it was still snowing & blowing.


Clocks go back this week end so the mornings will be even darker, 
Its getting chillier here on the mornings but still nice during the day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bridget (human) - Bella (Corgi!)


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know Mormons went door to door but then, I don't think there are any mormons around here. Occasionally I get JWs coming & since I know all of them from my years working at the lab, I can't be rude so let them give me their speil & throw their papers in the garbage when they've gone. My one uncle married into a JW family so I've been to a few funerals at their church, I think that makes them hopeful that they can convert me????as it's rare for people outside their religion to attend anything there.


They even come knocking on the doors here , long way from home


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

THOSE ARE LOVELY SHIRLEY. --- SAM



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clocks go back this week end so the mornings will be even darker,
> Its getting chillier here on the mornings but still nice during the day


Fortunately we don't change time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the sock kayejo - great color work. what does the inside of the sock look like? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


Hi Shirley, good to hear from you but so sorry that you have the shingles. I hope it won't be long before you feel much better. Your cards are lovely as is all of your work. It's always nice to see them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


Very nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and positive energy zooming his way. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> He definitely doesn't need that around, he had his issues and doesn't want to go back to it, one reason he left Texas and came here for a fresh start.
> Yes, he needs to just be him for a while, he and the 2 dogs are just fine.
> 
> Oh, he has a job interview for a full time permanent job instead of a temp position, so some prayers that it all goes well for him would be greatly appreciated by all of us. Thanks so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s still grey outside but it’s not too bad, just about freezing so the snow is settling a bit. I was out just to throw some tomatoes in the bush. I sorted through what was in the basement, had about a gallon of Roma ones still good so sliced them & they are drying in the oven. There’s another box of ripe ones I’ll let DH pick out what he thinks he wants to eat yet & I’ll take the rest to the food bank when I run in to the library this afternoon. There is still maybe another gallon to ripen yet, nice to extend the season as much as we can.
We are invited to DHs cousins for supper tonight.
I got a bunch more sorting done with the yarn, went through the box of books & patterns. I think she must have taught knitting to 4H at one time as there’s several copies of a knitting basics book. I was thinking of offering them to the school but my friend called & said she might like one so I will let her look first. There’s also quite a few needles that I will pass along somewhere.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news cathy - it's always a worry when a little one it not quite up to par. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yes they all seem to be getting along really well from what I can tell. Serena sure loves him so that is good.
> 
> Well we took Penelope to doctor today even though she seemed a little better, so far she has checked out with nothing that doctor could see or hear., she should be fine., fingers crossed. Serena conned the doctor to check her ears and throat too ....LOL... she just wanted him to use his instruments on her..."I have a cough (did a little cough) and a sneeze (atchoo)....hahaha. And it worked, he did, then he gave her the thingy with the light that they use to look at your throat and let her have a go with her giraffe and also let her look in his throat. Aww he is a really nice guy.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning. lol
> It was pretty dark here too, but lightened up quite quickly. It was blowing so hard that it was rattling the windows and I had to go out with the babies so they would go, thank goodness they are pretty good about going potty when I tell them too. lol


It was especially dark here today too. Several people at swimming remarked about it. Funny how it seems to have hit all over the US. Daylight saving for us starts the first week in November. But we have until Dec. for the shortest day!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my Hobium yarn today.


I want to order some too. The price for alpaca is fantastic and I want to make a cardigan for my DD1. I just have to wait until after payday. How long did it take for you to get it?


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Mishka, Sonja.
Glad Christopher got rid of the girl, and best wishes on getting the permanent job.
Happy belated birthday to those I've missed.
Have gotten some double point Caspian needles, a sock book and some sock yarn from Knitpicks, but holding off starting socks till Christmas gifts are done (maybe Christmas Day when I get them started).
Good to hear from Shirley, the cards are lovely but too bad about the shingles.
Hope Penelope gets feeling better.
Had more to say but can't remember what.
Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's still grey outside but it's not too bad, just about freezing so the snow is settling a bit. I was out just to throw some tomatoes in the bush. I sorted through what was in the basement, had about a gallon of Roma ones still good so sliced them & they are drying in the oven. There's another box of ripe ones I'll let DH pick out what he thinks he wants to eat yet & I'll take the rest to the food bank when I run in to the library this afternoon. There is still maybe another gallon to ripen yet, nice to extend the season as much as we can.
> We are invited to DHs cousins for supper tonight.
> I got a bunch more sorting done with the yarn, went through the box of books & patterns. I think she must have taught knitting to 4H at one time as there's several copies of a knitting basics book. I was thinking of offering them to the school but my friend called & said she might like one so I will let her look first. There's also quite a few needles that I will pass along somewhere.


I'll kick in for cost of postage if you want to send for KAP swap table or silent auction.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got off the phone with Social Security and we were able to solve the issue in a minute. The lady was so nice and helpful. They aren't cutting my SS in half but I get 2 letters because I have my account and DH has his. The one letter is my SS combined with his and the other is just what I get from him. DH thought that was what it is and I thought perhaps it was after he explained, however, felt it was best to check as the letter was different and said if I wanted to contest it. It was different because whenever my amount goes up, the amount I get from him is lowered, so they aren't cutting it, thus the different letter. I think in the end I'm getting a little increase.
> 
> I gained weight with all the emotion of seeing my brother, the citizenship papers and all the research and opening up old wounds...it was quite a shock when I had my dad's information (step dad) filled in as to when he became a citizen and after revealing to the lawyer that my dad was my step dad, the forms came back without his information. Shock...Intellectually I can say he is my step dad but emotionally he is my father. Also, trying to find my real father. Boy, a person sure can disappear when they want to. I know he is probably dead but finding out if he ever became a citizen would have been useful. I could see it was too painful for my uncle and he has had no contact since he was a teenager. A cousin in Canada is going to look at records in Toronto and see if he can find my dad's birth date. I've lost the weight gained but am just back to where I was, so although not great, I give thanks that I'm back on track. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Great that you were able to get the social security thing figured out easily with a phone call. 
Also great that you have gotten back to where you were and can now continue going down, hope all went well with your appointment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, thanks for doing copy quote so I didn't have to search all over for what Poledra said.
> 
> Wow, so glad Christopher is the strong and upright character he is. BRAVO to him. This was such a good decision on his part. He sure gets kudos for being strong and getting rid of her. Difficult, but so right on his part and as Gwen said, he will eventually find his should mate. Sure hope he gets the job. It would be so nice after what he's just been through. So much more to say but need to go...Hugs and again, Bravo to Christopher.


Thank you, I sure hope he gets the job, he needs it so badly and it would make him feel so much better about life. 
I don't even think he thought about it, he was so mad, I think he just yelled for everyone to get the ---- out of his house. lol
And his poor dogs don't need to be around that crap either, poor dogs don't have a choice to leave. So disrespectful and just plain wrong to do that in someone else' house, bad enough in their own.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


Sending wishes that those nasty shingles go away quickly, and stay away! Beautiful card. So nice to see you stop in!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


Cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He definitely doesn't need that around, he had his issues and doesn't want to go back to it, one reason he left Texas and came here for a fresh start.
> Yes, he needs to just be him for a while, he and the 2 dogs are just fine.
> 
> Oh, he has a job interview for a full time permanent job instead of a temp position, so some prayers that it all goes well for him would be greatly appreciated by all of us. Thanks so much.


Prayers that he gets, and likes the job.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great cards from Shirley. Great drawings Matthew. Two talented artists.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes they all seem to be getting along really well from what I can tell. Serena sure loves him so that is good.
> 
> Well we took Penelope to doctor today even though she seemed a little better, so far she has checked out with nothing that doctor could see or hear., she should be fine., fingers crossed. Serena conned the doctor to check her ears and throat too ....LOL... she just wanted him to use his instruments on her..."I have a cough (did a little cough) and a sneeze (atchoo)....hahaha. And it worked, he did, then he gave her the thingy with the light that they use to look at your throat and let her have a go with her giraffe and also let her look in his throat. Aww he is a really nice guy.


I'm glad Penelope is okay. Cute of Serena to get the dr to check her too. Nice of the dr to let her check her giraffe and him!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: the Shingles vaccine; on the news last night they said there is now a new vaccine and (1) they recommend folks over 50 get it and (2)
> that even if you've had the other shingles vaccine that you go get this one instead because it is much better. Also said insurances should cover it.
> I'm going to contact my insurance company and my doctor and ask about it.


I am seriously thinking about checking with the pharmacy to see what the base is for it. If it's the same as the flu shot I will think long and hard before getting it, as I can't do the flu shot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While knitting yesterday I came across a knot in yarn , sorted it and continued knitting , now when Ive picked my knitting back up there is a noticeable difference in the yarn were the knot was about half way down, not colour more thickness of yarn going to have to frog grrr


That's weird, hopefully it's only a small length of yarn that is a different thickness so that you aren't losing much yardage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...me too! But I remember a saying that stated a "clear desk was a sign of an empty mind; a cluttered desk showed a creative mind."
> (or something like that; anyway, I'm holding that in my heart & mind! LOL)


Well, then I must have a very creative mind, since you can't see the top of my desk!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


So sorry for the shingles. They are the pits! Hope you quickly have them heal and you get relief. My sister and bro-in law had them and they still get outbreaks from time to time. They are on my bucket list of things I'd rather not have. Did get a herpes infection in my eye with resultant nerve and corneal damage, but still able to see quite well.
Those are beautiful watercolors. I do so like watercolor. It speaks to me.
Matthew, nice dog and cat. I loved seeing a cat. You are branching out a bit. Awesome. 
The sock is coming along nicely.
Loved all the pictures, Julie, esp. the little Bella. Beautiful rose. I still have one out front with a few blossoms. Surprised that the frost had not done it in. 
My leaves are mostly down now, and some kind neighbor raked and took away the ones from the yellow ash in front, almost 5 inches worth. I still don't know who did it, but I surely am grateful.
Penny and I have just finished a walk to the north park and there are very few leaves left on the trees there as well, Think it is time to get the snow tires put on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got off the phone with Social Security and we were able to solve the issue in a minute. The lady was so nice and helpful. They aren't cutting my SS in half but I get 2 letters because I have my account and DH has his. The one letter is my SS combined with his and the other is just what I get from him. DH thought that was what it is and I thought perhaps it was after he explained, however, felt it was best to check as the letter was different and said if I wanted to contest it. It was different because whenever my amount goes up, the amount I get from him is lowered, so they aren't cutting it, thus the different letter. I think in the end I'm getting a little increase.
> 
> I gained weight with all the emotion of seeing my brother, the citizenship papers and all the research and opening up old wounds...it was quite a shock when I had my dad's information (step dad) filled in as to when he became a citizen and after revealing to the lawyer that my dad was my step dad, the forms came back without his information. Shock...Intellectually I can say he is my step dad but emotionally he is my father. Also, trying to find my real father. Boy, a person sure can disappear when they want to. I know he is probably dead but finding out if he ever became a citizen would have been useful. I could see it was too painful for my uncle and he has had no contact since he was a teenager. A cousin in Canada is going to look at records in Toronto and see if he can find my dad's birth date. I've lost the weight gained but am just back to where I was, so although not great, I give thanks that I'm back on track. :sm24:
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got the SS straightened out. I sure know the stress eating. Glad you lost what you gained. Sorry that you can't find the information you need about your birth father and hope it can be found. Sad that it has to be that way and upsets your uncle so much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, that would be awful, very glad he did find out and he has the 3 children and she doesn't have access to them.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While knitting yesterday I came across a knot in yarn , sorted it and continued knitting , now when Ive picked my knitting back up there is a noticeable difference in the yarn were the knot was about half way down, not colour more thickness of yarn going to have to frog grrr


 :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I guess. I Could have worse addictions ????????I did pay some for it but I'm thinking about 30 cents/ skein & she was so grateful to have me take it that she rushed to help carry it to my car???? she lives way in the south of the province & already had her car full so if I didn't take it, she said her brother would just take it out & burn it with the garbage????I couldn't let that happen. Too bad you weren't closer, I'd share but I think mailing it would cost s fortune.
> 
> Has anyone made anything with mohair? I'm not a real fan of fuzz. There's a bag of it among the stuff.


I haven't used mohair but have other fuzzy yarns. My suggestion--- donate it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful roses and a little cutie corgi. Bet the roses smell beautiful too.
> 
> HOw is the new build coming on behind your house Julie?


They finally got the concrete poured into the post holes for the piles, yesterday morning- this is for my all too close will be neighbour. The rain has really impacted on progress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up in the morning, out on the job....got my 2nd knee injection at 8 a.m. brought my moss stitch scarf with me but only got 6 rows done.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures julie , love the roses


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Strange thing here. When in Spain I checked my email. I get notifications from a clothing site called appleseeds. I've ordered from them before. Anyway I scrolled through the site at the time but didn't buy anything. Now that I'm home, the site keeps asking if I want it in Spanish and all the prices are in euros! So strange...no other site does this and I've checked all the settings.
> 
> Also, we must be in need of conversion, the Mormons came back last night - again at 8:30! We didn't open the door and my husband told them in no uncertain terms to go away. Weird, who knocks at people's doors at night and even when the porch light is off? I know it's not super late, but still. My son told me they are required to stay out until 9!


Maybe when you check your email now you are back in the states your email from them will be back to normal. As to the Mormans coming so late, put a big sign on the door saying no soliciting, including religious visits! That could be really dangerous for them going door to door that late, and after dark.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clocks go back this week end so the mornings will be even darker,
> Its getting chillier here on the mornings but still nice during the day


We turn our clocks back 4 November. We lost 4 minutes of daylight a few days ago, according to the weatherman. DH turned the heat on yesterday. I put my light weight winter coat on this morning, but didn't need it this afternoon. Still would have needed a jacket though. I've worn gloves the past 2 mornings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I want to order some too. The price for alpaca is fantastic and I want to make a cardigan for my DD1. I just have to wait until after payday. How long did it take for you to get it?


Is it an alpaca blend? If not you may want to hold another strand of yarn with it, as alpaca stretches but does not return to the original shape after washing.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fortunately we don't change time.


Really you don't? I didn't know that as I thought Canada did same time as the US does. I know Ontario does for sure.edit to say I sure wish we didn't. Really dislike time change


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I quit taking Lansoprazole and Ranitidine about 2 weeks ago. Chew 2 tabs Rhizinate before meals and if I feel acid chew 2 Gaviscon. Read Omperazole, and others like it, can lead to Alzihmers. So far it’s working well. Have also increased fruit to 3 servings a day and increased veggies in diet. 
Walked Maya, fed horses. Swept and tidied living room, did laundry, iced knee. Made yummy lunch, gluten free wraps with avocado, pepitas, slivers of dill pickle and sprinkle of bbq sauce. 
Going to go to DMV and renew license and maybe library this afternoon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Maybe when you check your email now you are back in the states your email from them will be back to normal. As to the Mormans coming so late, put a big sign on the door saying no soliciting, including religious visits! That could be really dangerous for them going door to door that late, and after dark.


You know it's so weird about that. I clicked on again this afternoon, I'm not interested in buying something but it's driving me crazy to see those prices in euros. I even checked language preferred on the iPad and made certain it was English US. Funny enough on the same page it will give a picture of an item that might be on sale, the price in $ but when I click on the item it is in euros ???? I did send the company an email. They probably figure I'm desperate to buy something - but I'm just obsessing is all. I hate computer glitches - drive me buggy and I just want it fixed. ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's weird, hopefully it's only a small length of yarn that is a different thickness so that you aren't losing much yardage.


I was lucky as it was right near the end


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope he has good luck with the new job.


Thank you, I don't know when the interview is so I hope it was today or tomorrow and we hear soon that he's employed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I quit taking Lansoprazole and Ranitidine about 2 weeks ago. Chew 2 tabs Rhizinate before meals and if I feel acid chew 2 Gaviscon. Read Omperazole, and others like it, can lead to Alzihmers. So far it's working well. Have also increased fruit to 3 servings a day and increased veggies in diet.
> Walked Maya, fed horses. Swept and tidied living room, did laundry, iced knee. Made yummy lunch, gluten free wraps with avocado, pepitas, slivers of dill pickle and sprinkle of bbq sauce.
> Going to go to DMV and renew license and maybe library this afternoon.


Sounds like a very nice and productive day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I guess. I Could have worse addictions ????????I did pay some for it but I'm thinking about 30 cents/ skein & she was so grateful to have me take it that she rushed to help carry it to my car???? she lives way in the south of the province & already had her car full so if I didn't take it, she said her brother would just take it out & burn it with the garbage????I couldn't let that happen. Too bad you weren't closer, I'd share but I think mailing it would cost s fortune.
> 
> Has anyone made anything with mohair? I'm not a real fan of fuzz. There's a bag of it among the stuff.


Lol!!! So true, there are definitely worse addictions and the fact that you and I haven't had to spend much to feed our addictions makes it really not so bad after all. :sm04:

I've read and been told many times to freeze it first and that that tames the fuzz. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Pretty


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Strange thing here. When in Spain I checked my email. I get notifications from a clothing site called appleseeds. I've ordered from them before. Anyway I scrolled through the site at the time but didn't buy anything. Now that I'm home, the site keeps asking if I want it in Spanish and all the prices are in euros! So strange...no other site does this and I've checked all the settings.
> 
> Also, we must be in need of conversion, the Mormons came back last night - again at 8:30! We didn't open the door and my husband told them in no uncertain terms to go away. Weird, who knocks at people's doors at night and even when the porch light is off? I know it's not super late, but still. My son told me they are required to stay out until 9!


Probably because location showed you were in Spain, you may need to do a refresh on you phone to reset it. 
Goodness, in the dark, it would be unlikely to get people answering the door I would think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I checked with the pharmacy today and the new vaccine isn't even available yet! Just don't get why they/media would report it as something we need to get now when it hasn't even been marketed yet. Oh well...thanks for the info on insurance coverage Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> DH's employer insurance covers it under the wellness benefit so is free to us. Medicare generally covers it under the RX benefit (Part D), but you may have a copayment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene I haven't commented much but have been keeping you and all the issues/events going on concerning you and your family in my prayers.
You are such a strong woman and I admire you. Wishing you the very best with everything in life.


Cashmeregma said:


> Just got off the phone with Social Security and we were able to solve the issue in a minute. The lady was so nice and helpful. They aren't cutting my SS in half but I get 2 letters because I have my account and DH has his. The one letter is my SS combined with his and the other is just what I get from him. DH thought that was what it is and I thought perhaps it was after he explained, however, felt it was best to check as the letter was different and said if I wanted to contest it. It was different because whenever my amount goes up, the amount I get from him is lowered, so they aren't cutting it, thus the different letter. I think in the end I'm getting a little increase.
> 
> I gained weight with all the emotion of seeing my brother, the citizenship papers and all the research and opening up old wounds...it was quite a shock when I had my dad's information (step dad) filled in as to when he became a citizen and after revealing to the lawyer that my dad was my step dad, the forms came back without his information. Shock...Intellectually I can say he is my step dad but emotionally he is my father. Also, trying to find my real father. Boy, a person sure can disappear when they want to. I know he is probably dead but finding out if he ever became a citizen would have been useful. I could see it was too painful for my uncle and he has had no contact since he was a teenager. A cousin in Canada is going to look at records in Toronto and see if he can find my dad's birth date. I've lost the weight gained but am just back to where I was, so although not great, I give thanks that I'm back on track. :sm24:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had inner ear testing done and no vertigo per se but did show abnormalities in the inner ear (whatever that means) so he (the doctor) put me on a low dose of meclizine which is basically an antihistamine (but used for balance issues) and said he'd see me in a month. Just glad it isn't the vertigo raising it's ugly self again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, good, maybe that's why my craft/ sewing room always looks like a bomb went off????????


 :sm04: Well that's my story and I'm sure sticking to it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our clocks go back Nov. 5th. Will have to remember to set them on the eve of the 4th. Hate it.


Swedenme said:


> Clocks go back this week end so the mornings will be even darker,
> Its getting chillier here on the mornings but still nice during the day


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it is definitely something that keeps prople from working. We, of course, pay a monthly premium for coverage and have other out of pocket costs in the form of copayments, coinsurance, and deductibles, but generally about 30% of the costs are ours with the employer benefit paying for 70%. It's well worth continuing to work to keep the coverage.


David's boss told him Monday that they won't have employee insurance next year as Nebraska will only have one insurance co, and BCBSNE told him they won't even give him a quote as with only 2 employees it will be much to expensive for them to carry. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know Mormons went door to door but then, I don't think there are any mormons around here. Occasionally I get JWs coming & since I know all of them from my years working at the lab, I can't be rude so let them give me their speil & throw their papers in the garbage when they've gone. My one uncle married into a JW family so I've been to a few funerals at their church, I think that makes them hopeful that they can convert me????as it's rare for people outside their religion to attend anything there.


Speaking of JW, Julie have you heard anything from Marge Whaples lately? I have been wondering how she is doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't used mohair but have other fuzzy yarns. My suggestion--- donate it!


 :sm04: :sm09: That's what I did with the mohair I had. Also the fun fur yarn. I've no patience for that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the sock kayejo - great color work. what does the inside of the sock look like? --- sam


I'll take a picture for you, just a sec.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's not good!


Poledra65 said:


> David's boss told him Monday that they won't have employee insurance next year as Nebraska will only have one insurance co, and BCBSNE told him they won't even give him a quote as with only 2 employees it will be much to expensive for them to carry. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I want to order some too. The price for alpaca is fantastic and I want to make a cardigan for my DD1. I just have to wait until after payday. How long did it take for you to get it?


I think it took less than a week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's not good!


Nope. I'll make an appointment with our insurance person and see what it will cost us, it's crazy expensive anymore, even with the market place and if you make a little extra money, up goes your premium to suck up the little extra you made, that you may not make next year. I haven't had insurance for two years, to be on Davids would have been $400 additional a month, and through the market place was over $200 and that is on top of the $200 we were paying for David's through his work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's still grey outside but it's not too bad, just about freezing so the snow is settling a bit. I was out just to throw some tomatoes in the bush. I sorted through what was in the basement, had about a gallon of Roma ones still good so sliced them & they are drying in the oven. There's another box of ripe ones I'll let DH pick out what he thinks he wants to eat yet & I'll take the rest to the food bank when I run in to the library this afternoon. There is still maybe another gallon to ripen yet, nice to extend the season as much as we can.
> We are invited to DHs cousins for supper tonight.
> I got a bunch more sorting done with the yarn, went through the box of books & patterns. I think she must have taught knitting to 4H at one time as there's several copies of a knitting basics book. I was thinking of offering them to the school but my friend called & said she might like one so I will let her look first. There's also quite a few needles that I will pass along somewhere.


Sounds like you got a really good bargain Bonnie , do they have yard sales in Canada like they do in America . 
Hope you have a nice time at cousins


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had inner ear testing done and no vertigo per se but did show abnormalities in the inner ear (whatever that means) so he (the doctor) put me on a low dose of meclizine which is basically an antihistamine (but used for balance issues) and said he'd see me in a month. Just glad it isn't the vertigo raising it's ugly self again!


Hope the meclizine helps Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm04: :sm09: That's what I did with the mohair I had. Also the fun fur yarn. I've no patience for that.


Ive just used a scrap of fun fur on my hood , first time ive tried it , easier than i thought it would be


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had inner ear testing done and no vertigo per se but did show abnormalities in the inner ear (whatever that means) so he (the doctor) put me on a low dose of meclizine which is basically an antihistamine (but used for balance issues) and said he'd see me in a month. Just glad it isn't the vertigo raising it's ugly self again!


I get meclizine for motion sivk ess before I take a cruise or air flight. It's cheap, effective and no side effects. Much better purchase than either Bonine or Dramamine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our clocks go back Nov. 5th. Will have to remember to set them on the eve of the 4th. Hate it.


Does disrupt the sleep pattern, doesnt really help here either as it soon starts getting darker on the evenings again


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our clocks go back Nov. 5th. Will have to remember to set them on the eve of the 4th. Hate it.


We have company coming in that weekend so will have to set an alarm to remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous garden and cute (naughty) Bella. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

waiting anxiously for the picture. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes im back on track now , just got the hood to finish , its looking really pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a beautiful garden. :sm24:


You can do a lot in 3/4 of an acre! Bridget obviously loves hers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David's boss told him Monday that they won't have employee insurance next year as Nebraska will only have one insurance co, and BCBSNE told him they won't even give him a quote as with only 2 employees it will be much to expensive for them to carry. :sm06:


 Allowing "association" or "affiliate" health care plans will allow the small trucking companies to band together to create bigger risk pools. Also a possibilty is to connect with Penske or other large truckers. Small companies like his have no good options. Maybe ask to get what boss used to pay for coverage included in the paycheck to go toward medical expenses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take a picture for you, just a sec.


Your floats look excellent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Beautiful pictures! Love how fresh everything looks in the spring.


Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with that much extra yarn the should be extra warm. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'll take a picture for you, just a sec.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You know it's so weird about that. I clicked on again this afternoon, I'm not interested in buying something but it's driving me crazy to see those prices in euros. I even checked language preferred on the iPad and made certain it was English US. Funny enough on the same page it will give a picture of an item that might be on sale, the price in $ but when I click on the item it is in euros ???? I did send the company an email. They probably figure I'm desperate to buy something - but I'm just obsessing is all. I hate computer glitches - drive me buggy and I just want it fixed. ????????


Try clearing your history in the browser. That may set it right.

Kaye Jo, sending positive vibes for Christopher's interview.

Shirley, it's good to see you but I'm sorry to hear you have shingles. May it vanish quickly with no lingering effects.

Glad they finally got something done on the place next door, Julie. I was hoping they'd be "out of your hair" soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers that he gets, and likes the job.


 :sm24: 
And he's worked there before for the temp agency so they already know how he works.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - they could at least help with the premiums. with the cost of anything medical one can hardly afford to go without some kind of insurance. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> David's boss told him Monday that they won't have employee insurance next year as Nebraska will only have one insurance co, and BCBSNE told him they won't even give him a quote as with only 2 employees it will be much to expensive for them to carry. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Really you don't? I didn't know that as I thought Canada did same time as the US does. I know Ontario does for sure.edit to say I sure wish we didn't. Really dislike time change


There are places here in the US that don't change either, I wish Wyoming were one of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I quit taking Lansoprazole and Ranitidine about 2 weeks ago. Chew 2 tabs Rhizinate before meals and if I feel acid chew 2 Gaviscon. Read Omperazole, and others like it, can lead to Alzihmers. So far it's working well. Have also increased fruit to 3 servings a day and increased veggies in diet.
> Walked Maya, fed horses. Swept and tidied living room, did laundry, iced knee. Made yummy lunch, gluten free wraps with avocado, pepitas, slivers of dill pickle and sprinkle of bbq sauce.
> Going to go to DMV and renew license and maybe library this afternoon.


It's great that you've been able to increase fruits and veg. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was lucky as it was right near the end


That is good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they get you coming and going. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Nope. I'll make an appointment with our insurance person and see what it will cost us, it's crazy expensive anymore, even with the market place and if you make a little extra money, up goes your premium to suck up the little extra you made, that you may not make next year. I haven't had insurance for two years, to be on Davids would have been $400 additional a month, and through the market place was over $200 and that is on top of the $200 we were paying for David's through his work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had inner ear testing done and no vertigo per se but did show abnormalities in the inner ear (whatever that means) so he (the doctor) put me on a low dose of meclizine which is basically an antihistamine (but used for balance issues) and said he'd see me in a month. Just glad it isn't the vertigo raising it's ugly self again!


Good that it's not vertigo, I hope the meds do the trick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Allowing "association" or "affiliate" health care plans will allow the small trucking companies to ban together to create bigger risk pools. Also a possibilty is to ban with Penske or other large truckers. Small companies like his have no good options. Maybe ask to get what boss used to pay for coverage included in the paycheck to go toward medical expenses.


That would be a good idea, I doubt they will though, but worth a try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only good thing is i get an extra hour of sleep. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Does disrupt the sleep pattern, doesnt really help here either as it soon starts getting darker on the evenings again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the shingles. They are the pits! Hope you quickly have them heal and you get relief. My sister and bro-in law had them and they still get outbreaks from time to time. They are on my bucket list of things I'd rather not have. Did get a herpes infection in my eye with resultant nerve and corneal damage, but still able to see quite well.
> Those are beautiful watercolors. I do so like watercolor. It speaks to me.
> Matthew, nice dog and cat. I loved seeing a cat. You are branching out a bit. Awesome.
> The sock is coming along nicely.
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you.

How are the Christmas flies coming on?

Autumn is really biting in the Northern Hemisphere.

And guess what? We have rain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the only good thing is i get an extra hour of sleep. --- sam


Talking of sleep thats were I should be , Goodnight everybody ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your floats look excellent.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> with that much extra yarn the should be extra warm. --- sam


Lol! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - they could at least help with the premiums. with the cost of anything medical one can hardly afford to go without some kind of insurance. --- sam


Unfortunately, with it being so expensive, they probably can't do much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:



> Speaking of JW, Julie have you heard anything from Marge Whaples lately? I have been wondering how she is doing.


No I am sorry I've not heard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thank you.
> 
> How are the Christmas flies coming on?
> 
> ...


You all are going to have webbing sprouting between your toes soon if this keeps up the way it has been.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll kick in for cost of postage if you want to send for KAP swap table or silent auction.


I'm not sure if they are really something anyone who Knits a lot would want but I can send them if you like


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I am sorry I've not heard.


Was just wondering since we've not heard from her or of her for quite sometime, but I know she has internet issues to go along with the health issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Try clearing your history in the browser. That may set it right.
> 
> Kaye Jo, sending positive vibes for Christopher's interview.
> 
> ...


My prediction is that we have some noisy chaos to endure, before we get to that point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You all are going to have webbing sprouting between your toes soon if this keeps up the way it has been.


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Really you don't? I didn't know that as I thought Canada did same time as the US does. I know Ontario does for sure.edit to say I sure wish we didn't. Really dislike time change


All other provinces but us change time. We've stayed the same now for about 20 years


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Was just wondering since we've not heard from her or of her for quite sometime, but I know she has internet issues to go along with the health issues.


I think the computer problems are ongoing. She has serious mobility problems.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David's boss told him Monday that they won't have employee insurance next year as Nebraska will only have one insurance co, and BCBSNE told him they won't even give him a quote as with only 2 employees it will be much to expensive for them to carry. :sm06:


Is that because of new changes to the healthcare act? Sounds expensive to lose that. I'm so thankful for our system


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Nope. I'll make an appointment with our insurance person and see what it will cost us, it's crazy expensive anymore, even with the market place and if you make a little extra money, up goes your premium to suck up the little extra you made, that you may not make next year. I haven't had insurance for two years, to be on Davids would have been $400 additional a month, and through the market place was over $200 and that is on top of the $200 we were paying for David's through his work.


OMG, that's terrible. As I said, our system may not be perfect but thank God we have it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive just used a scrap of fun fur on my hood , first time ive tried it , easier than i thought it would be


I don't mind knitting it but heaven help you if you drop a stitch or have to frog????I've made several bears from it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure if they are really something anyone who Knits a lot would want but I can send them if you like


We can talk via PM.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My prediction is that we have some noisy chaos to endure, before we get to that point.


And depending on who moves in, it may be a long term issue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that because of new changes to the healthcare act? Sounds expensive to lose that. I'm so thankful for our system


I don't think they've made any recent changes, but many of the insurance companies are going out of business, the large companies are the only ones still about, and in Wyoming and Nebraska, we only have Blue Cross Blue Shield. In Texas we have them but also Human, United Healthcare, and a few others. Unfortunately, competition keeps prices lower and where there is no competition for customers, there are higher prices.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think they've made any recent changes, but many of the insurance companies are going out of business, the large companies are the only ones still about, and in Wyoming and Nebraska, we only have Blue Cross Blue Shield. In Texas we have them but also Human, United Healthcare, and a few others. Unfortunately, competition keeps prices lower and where there is no competition for customers, there are higher prices.


Until they get the "for profit" out of healthcare, I don't think you have much hope of it getting more reasonably priced.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the computer problems are ongoing. She has serious mobility problems.


Yes, so sad for her, I know she really enjoyed her Tai Chi when she was able.

Has anyone heard from NurseNikki lately either? She may just be really busy with the new job. 
Spider has been MIA too for quite a while, I really hope that all is going well with her family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, not as productive as I wanted. Got to DMV and a guy I know was there. I took a ticket then asked him what his number was...mine was over 20 points higher. The lady next to him said. “ yes, i was a brunet when I came in here”. She had grey hair. I just told Dan I’d mail it in and left. No patience. In younger days, in NY, it literally tuck 3-4 hours to get thru DMV, amd I did it. No more.
Went to library, now icing knee again. I have paperback mystery to read.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope the new meds help with the dizziness.
I ran in to the s afternoon. I can’t believe how much less snow there is in town, most of it is gone there but everything is still whit h re. At work, 27 miles south, they used to tease me about living in the “great white north”????????I guess I really do


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Until they get the "for profit" out of healthcare, I don't think you have much hope of it getting more reasonably priced.


I think you are correct, and the profit margin in medical is very high here. 
An MRI here in Torrington starts at $1600 go 30 miles into Scottsbluff, NE and it's $900, so Marla went there when she needed her MRI as she had to pay out of pocket since she hadn't yet met her deductible, that was before her back surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the new meds help with the dizziness.
> I ran in to the s afternoon. I can't believe how much less snow there is in town, most of it is gone there but everything is still whit h re. At work, 27 miles south, they used to tease me about living in the "great white north"????????I guess I really do


Brrr.... I set a cup of tea to steep and ran out to cover the broccoli and cauliflower, it's to get to 18F tonight. :sm06: It was 47F when I got up this morning. 
It's a bitter cold wind out there, Bonnie, can you please keep you cold Canadian wind in Canada? lolol 
It was good to come in and hold onto the hot cup to warm up my hands. I am hoping that the warmer days will keep my plants going, we've finally got some good heads started and the brussel sprouts have tons of babies that are not quite ready yet.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I get meclizine for motion sivk ess before I take a cruise or air flight. It's cheap, effective and no side effects. Much better purchase than either Bonine or Dramamine.


Bonine is meclizine .25 g. That is what I use. How do you buy just meclizine?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - they could at least help with the premiums. with the cost of anything medical one can hardly afford to go without some kind of insurance. --- sam


Sam. I was without health insurance for 4 years, just shortly after the first BRCA diagnosis and for the time after the second one. Pharmaceutical companies often provided free or at very reduced costs, at that time and for the cancer treatment after the second. One can only ask, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And depending on who moves in, it may be a long term issue.


I try not to think of that too much.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, not as productive as I wanted. Got to DMV and a guy I know was there. I took a ticket then asked him what his number was...mine was over 20 points higher. The lady next to him said. " yes, i was a brunet when I came in here". She had grey hair. I just told Dan I'd mail it in and left. No patience. In younger days, in NY, it literally tuck 3-4 hours to get thru DMV, amd I did it. No more.
> Went to library, now icing knee again. I have paperback mystery to read.


So sorry it took so long at the DMV. That can be a disaster for knees. Hope you can quiet the knee pain down quickly. I am interested, what mystery are you reading? Do you have favorite mystery authors?
So glad that progress seems finally to be made in your neighborhood, Julie. Hoping that when the granny flat is occupied, you will find a great neighbor and kind, Ringo loving friend. I am fortunate in that there are many dogs in my neighborhood, making my neighbors very willing to overlook dogs barking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, one down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, what are your favorite mysteries? I like cozies so Dorothy Gilman’s Mrs. Pollifax series is one of my fav. The protanganist is an unflappable and improbable woman of my age and I get to vicariously travel to other countries. Also like Sue Grafton, and quilting, knitting, cat or dog mysteries. And Tony Hillerman who writes southwest Indian mysteries. The one I got from library is Macrame Murder by Mollie Cox Bryan. Haven’t started it yet and not familiar with author. Will let you know how I like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry it took so long at the DMV. That can be a disaster for knees. Hope you can quiet the knee pain down quickly. I am interested, what mystery are you reading? Do you have favorite mystery authors?
> So glad that progress seems finally to be made in your neighborhood, Julie. Hoping that when the granny flat is occupied, you will find a great neighbor and kind, Ringo loving friend. I am fortunate in that there are many dogs in my neighborhood, making my neighbors very willing to overlook dogs barking.


I do hope so, Joyce!
Ringo is very good- barks only when there are cars or people outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


Looks good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks good!


Thank you, I'm working on no. 2 now, I should have it done to drop off Saturday morning, fingers crossed. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, what are your favorite mysteries? I like cozies so Dorothy Gilman's Mrs. Pollifax series is one of my fav. The protanganist is an unflappable and improbable woman of my age and I get to vicariously travel to other countries. Also like Sue Grafton, and quilting, knitting, cat or dog mysteries. And Tony Hillerman who writes southwest Indian mysteries. The one I got from library is Macrame Murder by Mollie Cox Bryan. Haven't started it yet and not familiar with author. Will let you know how I like it.


I like Sue Grafton & Tony Hillerman too but I think James Patterson is one of my favourites


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


That looks great


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great


Thank you Bonnie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love that bright cheerful sock KayeJo your talent is fantastic.
Been a busy day or two, my cousin Pam arrived yesterday and we had a great time despite rain. Garden centre visit was off due to weather so we had lunch at local cafe and then came home and enjoyed each other’s company instead. Swapped gossip and recipes and all was good. I made a roast chicken dinner and we relaxed some more. Today has been another wet one, had to get her to airport by 11.30am. Took her car to workshop garage, then we drove her to airport, traffic was nuts and slow going and making it worse our old Jaguar was acting up and stopping all the time. It finally made it and back to work.
She’s coming back Tuesday, will take slips of things from my garden, and visit garden centre hopefully before driving home Wednesday.
My flower garden is loving the rain, and roses are blooming nicely at last.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love that bright cheerful sock KayeJo your talent is fantastic.
> Been a busy day or two, my cousin Pam arrived yesterday and we had a great time despite rain. Garden centre visit was off due to weather so we had lunch at local cafe and then came home and enjoyed each other's company instead. Swapped gossip and recipes and all was good. I made a roast chicken dinner and we relaxed some more. Today has been another wet one, had to get her to airport by 11.30am. Took her car to workshop garage, then we drove her to airport, traffic was nuts and slow going and making it worse our old Jaguar was acting up and stopping all the time. It finally made it and back to work.
> She's coming back Tuesday, will take slips of things from my garden, and visit garden centre hopefully before driving home Wednesday.
> My flower garden is loving the rain, and roses are blooming nicely at last.


Thank you.

Too bad the weather hasn't been cooperative, but good that you've had a good visit anyway, hope she has a great trip. 
The rain is good for the garden, hopefully you won't have a pond before long. lol


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


Woohoo! Looks really nice, love the colour choice too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now that's a great doctor!


He is a lovely guy., I think he had a good time playing doctor with a 3 year old for a change. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Bonine is meclizine .25 g. That is what I use. How do you buy just meclizine?


I just asked the pharmacist if he had it.

Amazon and GNC may have it also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam. I was without health insurance for 4 years, just shortly after the first BRCA diagnosis and for the time after the second one. Pharmaceutical companies often provided free or at very reduced costs, at that time and for the cancer treatment after the second. One can only ask, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm glad you were able to get help in those ways. And, glad that their medicines/surgeries kept you here with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


Very nice. You've inspired me to dig out a pattern I've had for a very long time to make a beanie with a guitar motif for our son.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm working on no. 2 now, I should have it done to drop off Saturday morning, fingers crossed. :sm02:


Wow, you are so much faster than I am.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It really would and if he gets back to full time permanent, he'll be more likely to meet a good girl.
> 
> Jennie may be coming up in a few weeks to a month, if all else, she'll knock him upside his head good and she'll chase off any other trash that he tries to pick up. lol


Good for Jennie! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We had beautiful weather here today... 28c. :sm11: I finally started a bit of spring cleaning., cobwebbed, swept and surface sprayed (bugs etc) and did flyscreens and washed windows all along my back verandah. Yay, I am about a third done around the outside of the house. It was lovely to be able to wear short sleeves for a whole day, no 4 seasons in one day today... LOL 

Oh I just had a look at the forecast, tomorrow 20 Sunday 28c but then around 17c and even 15c through next week. Better make the most of the nice days for now then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The days are sure shortening up fast. It doesn't seem quite so dark here now when I look out as everything is white???? probably 2-3 inches. Talked to DS last night, he said they had 6 inches up there & it was still snowing & blowing.


Brr.... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How did the youngest turn out if she was on drugs while pregnant? That can lead to such disabilities. Seems like drugs are becoming more common all the time. Recently the theiving , drugs & violence has gotten much worse in our area& it seems the justice system doesn't do much & the criminals are back on the street in no time.


It's the same here Bonnie., and half the time the theiving and violence doesnt even warrant jail so they go to court and walk out on bail or community hours. What a mess.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind knitting it but heaven help you if you drop a stitch or have to frog????I've made several bears from it


To make a bear with it is on my list of things to try some day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the new meds help with the dizziness.
> I ran in to the s afternoon. I can't believe how much less snow there is in town, most of it is gone there but everything is still whit h re. At work, 27 miles south, they used to tease me about living in the "great white north"????????I guess I really do


Its like that here when it snows ,we keep hold of it but as you get closer to town its gone or never been at all .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I try not to think of that too much.


You have to think positive . You might get a lovely neighbour who you become great friends with ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


Thats lovely Kaye Jo. You do knit some lovely socks , makes me want to make another pair when isee yours ,,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It's the same here Bonnie., and half the time the theiving and violence doesnt even warrant jail so they go to court and walk out on bail or community hours. What a mess.


If someone shop lifts here the police wont even come out now if its below £200 thats a lot of shoplifting to get away with , A lady i know who manages a grocery store got attacked by a man who was very angry, he punched her in the face and they pressed the panic button the police came a week later . Think i would have punched them in the face


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


Looks great! :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Mathew are these two buddies or just different animals that you are drawing? You are an amazing artist by the way.


Matthew is in the process of drawing someone's 4 pets in one picture so he is doing head shots of each animal. This will complete a set of 3 drawings for a lady who wants to frame the drawings to give to each of her children for Christmas gifts. Two of her children attended school and church with Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes! I am not enjoying myself too much right now although my shingles could be much worse from what the doctor told me. I got the shingles shot in 2006 and it has just about completely caused me to avoid the pain (we hope it will continue) but the ITCH IS DREADFUL.
> 
> MY doctor told me to pass the word around to anyone over 70 to get the shot. I am sure glad I did. I am on meds, calomine lotion and Benadryl which helps a bit I guess. There is no treatment for shingles and they ARE catching. So I am heading off to bed as soon as I read a bit more of the Tea Party. Sam I am glad you are taking care of yourself. This growing old is not for cowards is it? My thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


I love your cards. So beautiful. Matthew is still doing clay and has quite a few pieces going right now. Some have come out of the first firing and some are still in the damp room. He has a beautiful piece that has a lid with roses on it. He is making some yarn bowls and whatever other surprises he hasn't told me about. Maybe I will get a few pictures Monday evening to show some progress of some of the clay pieces.

I do hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Sock so far, I'm going to get this one done before bed if it means staying up all night, but it's working up quickly.


That is pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is in the process of drawing someone's 4 pets in one picture so he is doing head shots of each animal. This will complete a set of 3 drawings for a lady who wants to frame the drawings to give to each of her children for Christmas gifts. Two of her children attended school and church with Matthew.


He's doing a great job on the drawing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Iâm in Sydney. Spent much of the day at the zoo. Lovely views. Have zoo membership for Adelaide and it gives free admission to most zoos in the country so decided to go.
> Currently on the train heading out to DBs. He is a far way out and I just looked and saw cows.


Beautiful picture. I really love seeing scenery from around the world.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love your cards. So beautiful. Matthew is still doing clay and has quite a few pieces going right now. Some have come out of the first firing and some are still in the damp room. He has a beautiful piece that has a lid with roses on it. He is making some yarn bowls and whatever other surprises he hasn't told me about. Maybe I will get a few pictures Monday evening to show some progress of some of the clay pieces.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the photos.
> 
> I do hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's doing a great job on the drawing.


I will let him know that it is being appreciated. It is challenging to put parts of four different photos together in one drawing but he has it planned out and is working diligently on it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!!! He has one(good head on his shoulders), it's getting him to use sometimes that the hard part. :sm16:
> He'll find the right one, if he'd just stop picking the wrong ones. lol


That had to be so difficult for him but I am glad that you are so supportive of him and are willing to help get the locks changed. I am hoping he gets a permanent full time job.

Speaking of jobs, I need to get a shower and head into work early to help decorate our locker room for Halloween.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> That had to be so difficult for him but I am glad that you are so supportive of him and are willing to help get the locks changed. I am hoping he gets a permanent full time job.
> 
> Speaking of jobs, I need to get a shower and head into work early to help decorate our locker room for Halloween.


I thought it was a bit early even for you. Have a good day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had inner ear testing done and no vertigo per se but did show abnormalities in the inner ear (whatever that means) so he (the doctor) put me on a low dose of meclizine which is basically an antihistamine (but used for balance issues) and said he'd see me in a month. Just glad it isn't the vertigo raising it's ugly self again!


That is good! I think :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...me too! But I remember a saying that stated a "clear desk was a sign of an empty mind; a cluttered desk showed a creative mind."
> (or something like that; anyway, I'm holding that in my heart & mind! LOL)


I've got one which says "boring women have immaculate homes" Not sure why this only applies to females tho'!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


It is a lovely sock????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, what are your favorite mysteries? I like cozies so Dorothy Gilman's Mrs. Pollifax series is one of my fav. The protanganist is an unflappable and improbable woman of my age and I get to vicariously travel to other countries. Also like Sue Grafton, and quilting, knitting, cat or dog mysteries. And Tony Hillerman who writes southwest Indian mysteries. The one I got from library is Macrame Murder by Mollie Cox Bryan. Haven't started it yet and not familiar with author. Will let you know how I like it.


I like those, too. I shall look for Mrs Pollifax. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> We had beautiful weather here today... 28c. :sm11: I finally started a bit of spring cleaning., cobwebbed, swept and surface sprayed (bugs etc) and did flyscreens and washed windows all along my back verandah. Yay, I am about a third done around the outside of the house. It was lovely to be able to wear short sleeves for a whole day, no 4 seasons in one day today... LOL
> 
> Oh I just had a look at the forecast, tomorrow 20 Sunday 28c but then around 17c and even 15c through next week. Better make the most of the nice days for now then.


That made me tired reading it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> If someone shop lifts here the police wont even come out now if its below £200 thats a lot of shoplifting to get away with , A lady i know who manages a grocery store got attacked by a man who was very angry, he punched her in the face and they pressed the panic button the police came a week later . Think i would have punched them in the face


That is terrible.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes for Mishka
> Sadly we are a heartbroken family again as we had to say goodbye to mishka


Oh Sonja, I'm so sorry. You and she provided us with many chuckles and lovely pictures, and you gave her a lovely life with your family. Hugs, Lin xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is terrible.


If its fraud they are there straight away, so we no what's more important, money not someone's life


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mary (pacer) just noticed its your birthday , hope you have a wonderful happy day????????????????


A rather belated Happy Birthday from me too. Hugs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Oh Sonja, I'm so sorry. You and she provided us with many chuckles and lovely pictures, and you gave her a lovely life with your family. Hugs, Lin xx


Thank you Lin , its been a very quiet house this week, I keep thinking " I'll have to get ready and take Mish out ". Had 3 un opened big bags of dog food and a large carrier bag of treats that middle son had just bought last week , I took them to the animal rescue home yesterday


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ARGGGGG! Just realized that when DH boxed up the things I had set aside on the table for Goodwill he put my little chest that held multiple pairs of reader glasses (at last 5), some knitting tools, and other needed items in it and took it too ! I am so ticked off! All a matter of his *(&^ selective hearing! Just once I would appreciate him really listening! His response was "go see if they have them put out"! I will go ask if they still have it in the back but doubt it as items are then shipped to other areas. GRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness...didn't you just cast on yesterday! :sm06: You are fast AND they are beautiful!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Hello Lin/TNS!!!* So good to see you here posting! I have had you in my thoughts lately wondering if you were off caring for others (is it FIL that you help out sometimes?) How have you been and what have you been knitting? So glad to see you here again!


TNS said:


> I've got one which says "boring women have immaculate homes" Not sure why this only applies to females tho'!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How did the youngest turn out if she was on drugs while pregnant? That can lead to such disabilities. Seems like drugs are becoming more common all the time. Recently the theiving , drugs & violence has gotten much worse in our area& it seems the justice system doesn't do much & the criminals are back on the street in no time.


She has been with my nephew for a couple of years and while she was behind when she arrived she has caught up so the drugs don't seemed to have been a problem fortunately. She is a gorgeous little girl (interesting that so far the most delightful of that generation are the two girls-both in looks and personality)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> It was especially dark here today too. Several people at swimming remarked about it. Funny how it seems to have hit all over the US. Daylight saving for us starts the first week in November. But we have until Dec. for the shortest day!!!


We were discussing this just this evening, but in reverse and commenting that we still have a couple of months until the longest day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I only got up to page 68. Chat more tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've done some reading tonight.
Bought yarn today. Went to a yarn store recommended by one of the ladies in my Monday group back home. Arrived during a knit and chat session so joined them. And then I bought 5 balls of sock yarn- not bargains but lovely and they were all hand dyed. 
And then I went to Spotlight much to David and Maryanne's amusement. Why they wanted to know surely there isn't any difference between Sydney and Adelaide ones? Correct- indeed no difference between them and the NZ ones even! But decided that as the theme for E's birthday is Toot-Toots the Toot- Toot jumper I was going to do for winter should get given as her birthday present. And need to get it started. So have cast on the stitches for the body. Didn't want to leave it until I got home. Am thinking of doing a light cotton, short sleeved one with a Toot-Toot as well. If she likes it she will want to wear it and long sleeves, even fingering weight too hot for most of summer. Actually having cast on the stitches I should really do a gauge swatch first (or maybe start a sleeve as it is light fingering pattern so it may be a bit big. And the body is done in one.

And now I am off to bed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I quit taking Lansoprazole and Ranitidine about 2 weeks ago. Chew 2 tabs Rhizinate before meals and if I feel acid chew 2 Gaviscon. Read Omperazole, and others like it, can lead to Alzihmers. So far it's working well. Have also increased fruit to 3 servings a day and increased veggies in diet.
> Walked Maya, fed horses. Swept and tidied living room, did laundry, iced knee. Made yummy lunch, gluten free wraps with avocado, pepitas, slivers of dill pickle and sprinkle of bbq sauce.
> Going to go to DMV and renew license and maybe library this afternoon.


I didn't know that about omeprazole. I've been taking it for quite a while. Where did you read about it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm04: :sm09: That's what I did with the mohair I had. Also the fun fur yarn. I've no patience for that.


Someone once said to put mohair in the freezer before using it. I have some but think I will donate it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take a picture for you, just a sec.


Very neat work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Nope. I'll make an appointment with our insurance person and see what it will cost us, it's crazy expensive anymore, even with the market place and if you make a little extra money, up goes your premium to suck up the little extra you made, that you may not make next year. I haven't had insurance for two years, to be on Davids would have been $400 additional a month, and through the market place was over $200 and that is on top of the $200 we were paying for David's through his work.


That's bad news for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that's terrible. As I said, our system may not be perfect but thank God we have it.


I have often wondered if the U.S. government ever looked into the way Canadian health insurance is handled. We certainly don't have their insurance issues, thank goodness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


That is one lovely sock :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like Sue Grafton & Tony Hillerman too but I think James Patterson is one of my favourites


I read every Patterson book I can get my hands on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Page 80 and I'm caught up. Yay! Went to see Victoria and Abdul yesterday. It was a nice movie but it left me wondering why she made such a connection to him.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Is it an alpaca blend? If not you may want to hold another strand of yarn with it, as alpaca stretches but does not return to the original shape after washing.


Thank you for that information. I have never worked with natural yarns other then cotton due to costs.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it took less than a week.


 :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like Sue Grafton & Tony Hillerman too but I think James Patterson is one of my favourites


My 11 yr old GD has discovered James Patterson and loves his stories. I was surprised to learn he had a few series for younger readers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


I like ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If someone shop lifts here the police wont even come out now if its below £200 thats a lot of shoplifting to get away with , A lady i know who manages a grocery store got attacked by a man who was very angry, he punched her in the face and they pressed the panic button the police came a week later . Think i would have punched them in the face


I agree, I'd want to punch them. Sometimes I wonder why we have police! People here are getting really upset with the current situation, some people west of town had a native woman come to their door beaten & bleeding, then a couple of native men started pounding on their door. The police were called but took over an hour to show up & were more upset that the house owner & neighbor had the 2 men on the ground with guns pointed at them rather than the fact that they had beaten the woman & tried to break in ???? this happened shortly after a man in the next town had a break in & was beaten so people are getting very nervous. Police here used to be part of the community & be helpful but not anymore, I don't know what's happened.

Just yesterday I read that a native man was sentenced for shooting his friend in the head. He got 8 years????so will be out in no time???? how nuts is that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've got one which says "boring women have immaculate homes" Not sure why this only applies to females tho'!


Hi, Lin, long time no see. I hope you are doing well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ARGGGGG! Just realized that when DH boxed up the things I had set aside on the table for Goodwill he put my little chest that held multiple pairs of reader glasses (at last 5), some knitting tools, and other needed items in it and took it too ! I am so ticked off! All a matter of his *(&^ selective hearing! Just once I would appreciate him really listening! His response was "go see if they have them put out"! I will go ask if they still have it in the back but doubt it as items are then shipped to other areas. GRRRRRRRR!


????I hope they still have it. I would never let my DH pack things up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> She has been with my nephew for a couple of years and while she was behind when she arrived she has caught up so the drugs don't seemed to have been a problem fortunately. She is a gorgeous little girl (interesting that so far the most delightful of that generation are the two girls-both in looks and personality)


What a blessing she's OK, so often that's not the case.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


Lovely


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> My 11 yr old GD has discovered James Patterson and loves his stories. I was surprised to learn he had a few series for younger readers.


I bought 4 of the "teen" books for my nephew a few years ago & read a couple before I gave them to him???? & thought they were good stories. I think the TV series Zoo is based on them, I know he writes that.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew is in the process of drawing someone's 4 pets in one picture so he is doing head shots of each animal. This will complete a set of 3 drawings for a lady who wants to frame the drawings to give to each of her children for Christmas gifts. Two of her children attended school and church with Matthew.


He is so talented. What a great idea for Christmas gifts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had beautiful weather here today... 28c. :sm11: I finally started a bit of spring cleaning., cobwebbed, swept and surface sprayed (bugs etc) and did flyscreens and washed windows all along my back verandah. Yay, I am about a third done around the outside of the house. It was lovely to be able to wear short sleeves for a whole day, no 4 seasons in one day today... LOL
> 
> Oh I just had a look at the forecast, tomorrow 20 Sunday 28c but then around 17c and even 15c through next week. Better make the most of the nice days for now then.


Wow! You were a whirlwind! Somehow the nice weather makes you want to get out & do things, at least that's how I am????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is in the process of drawing someone's 4 pets in one picture so he is doing head shots of each animal. This will complete a set of 3 drawings for a lady who wants to frame the drawings to give to each of her children for Christmas gifts. Two of her children attended school and church with Matthew.


What a great idea for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I have often wondered if the U.S. government ever looked into the way Canadian health insurance is handled. We certainly don't have their insurance issues, thank goodness.


I agree with you! I know the Canadian system has its down side but the one here is going crazy. I've had so much trouble with my health insurance the last years. And the premiums keep going higher and higher for less and less coverage. Seems like neither the insurance companies nor the politicians want to fix the problems. When I talk to any of the doctors I see, they all say the system is horrible. My youngest son is a chiropractor and he constantly moans about the crazy insurances he has to deal with.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s DHs birthday today & GDs tomorrow, she will be 6. I still haven’t got a gift for her, I asked DS & DIL for ideas but they didn’t send anything???? I asked Addison but the only thing she mentioned was some animated stuffed animal that costs $150????not happening. I got a coupon for 50% off one item at Michaels so hopefully I can find something there.
I had thought to run into Lloydminster today but DH has gone away so I have the dog. I decided I will clean house this morning & then call to see when he will be home, if he won’t be too long, I will go this afternoon. I hate to leave Kimber in the house for hours & hours & since there’s a birthday party at DS1s house after school I can’t drop her there.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I'd want to punch them. Sometimes I wonder why we have police! People here are getting really upset with the current situation, some people west of town had a native woman come to their door beaten & bleeding, then a couple of native men started pounding on their door. The police were called but took over an hour to show up & were more upset that the house owner & neighbor had the 2 men on the ground with guns pointed at them rather than the fact that they had beaten the woman & tried to break in ???? this happened shortly after a man in the next town had a break in & was beaten so people are getting very nervous. Police here used to be part of the community & be helpful but not anymore, I don't know what's happened.
> 
> Just yesterday I read that a native man was sentenced for shooting his friend in the head. He got 8 years????so will be out in no time???? how nuts is that!


Awful


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Try clearing your history in the browser. That may set it right.
> 
> Kaye Jo, sending positive vibes for Christopher's interview.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna I cleared all the history, but unfortunately it didn't help....not sure what else to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have to think positive . You might get a lovely neighbour who you become great friends with ,


That would be the ideal!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I read every Patterson book I can get my hands on.


Me, too. Even those he co-writes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've got one which says "boring women have immaculate homes" Not sure why this only applies to females tho'!


Hello stranger, lovely to hear from you again Lynn!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I like ????????


Another stranger! Lovely to "see" you too Caren.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Rookie, did you know that Michaels just opened a store on Thursday in the old Sports Authority building in Randhurst. Would have preferred Hobby Lobby, but will take anything we can get.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, haven’t tried James Patterson. My sense is it’s more real crime and a bit gory. Am I wrong?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I like those, too. I shall look for Mrs Pollifax. :sm24:


Hope you like her. I love thinking I could be her!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know that about omeprazole. I've been taking it for quite a while. Where did you read about it?


Dr Andrew Weill. It didn't say you WOULD get Alzihmers, but it upped your chances by something like 35%. Interesting that i am also having formed bm's with no Omperazole and chewing 2 tabs of Rhizinate 20 minutes before meals. That is a miracle with microscopic colitis. The only other change is I am eating 3 portions of fruit a day and vegetables with lunch and dinner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks Sorlenna I cleared all the history, but unfortunately it didn't help....not sure what else to do.


Did it also clear cookies? (Mine does all at once, so I didn't think about them being separate.) It may also have used a locator to know you were in Spain, and it may not have been set back; I'm not sure where it would be in your iPad, as I have never used one, but I know I had to go into my settings at one point on my laptop to tell it I wasn't in Pacific time zone region once after a trip--I think that was "region" or something like that. I suppose if all else fails, perhaps a call to the Apple techs is in order...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


???? Good job!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


Congratulations Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Do you think i could get away with this one on my husband :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you think i could get away with this one my husband :sm23:


I wonder!? LOL :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


Great news :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Do you think i could get away with this one on my husband :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this would make an interesting Christmas gift. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-hooded-scarf?omhide=true


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Hello Lin/TNS!!!* So good to see you here posting! I have had you in my thoughts lately wondering if you were off caring for others (is it FIL that you help out sometimes?) How have you been and what have you been knitting? So glad to see you here again!


Hi Gwenie, thanks for your kind comments. Yes, I'm rather distracted by all sorts of family stuff at present, as well as a friend over here having various crises to deal with, who has been staying with us. (Luckily the latter eventually seems to be getting sorted out). DMIL has been in and out of hospital and is now in a care home until strong enough to cope at home with help from my Brother in law and his wife who live next to them. DFIL has actually been a lot brighter since DMIL has been away from home. I think he is benefiting from getting an undisturbed nights sleep. (He "stands by" every time she goes to the bathroom in case she can't get up or has a wobble). He has Parkinson's but isn't too bad, and his tablets really do help the symptoms although he doesn't think they do. So, we've been visiting them as much as possible just to give brother and sister in law some time away.

Not had much time for knitting so just doing a free knit-along sampler scarf in Estonian lace patterns, one supplied each month. I'm only up to July .... before that I knit a jacket for DD's lurcher pup. He's growing like a weed, and is 6 months old, very intelligent and just a bit naughty. He is 3/4 greyhound and 1/4 border collie, and a beautiful red marl colour. She's crating him at night and sometimes when she's at work.

I gather you had problems with dizziness, I do hope this is getting better. I'm off to collect DH now as he's home for the weekend.(he works in England all week and we just meet up at weekends!) I'm determined to catch up with KTP now so hope to post a bit more often, but no promises! Play nice, everyone.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I didn't know that about omeprazole. I've been taking it for quite a while. Where did you read about it?


Oh dear, I'm on it too and hadn't heard about it as a risk factor for Alzheimer's. there are so many things which people say are maybe involved that it's difficult to know how much notice to take.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, Maatje, Sonja, Norma, thank you. I’d be truly lost without the ability to drive. Hard to get around in and from isolated desert town.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????I hope they still have it. I would never let my DH pack things up


Gwen, were you able to get the box back?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's DHs birthday today & GDs tomorrow, she will be 6. I still haven't got a gift for her, I asked DS & DIL for ideas but they didn't send anything???? I asked Addison but the only thing she mentioned was some animated stuffed animal that costs $150????not happening. I got a coupon for 50% off one item at Michaels so hopefully I can find something there.
> I had thought to run into Lloydminster today but DH has gone away so I have the dog. I decided I will clean house this morning & then call to see when he will be home, if he won't be too long, I will go this afternoon. I hate to leave Kimber in the house for hours & hours & since there's a birthday party at DS1s house after school I can't drop her there.


Happy Birthday to both your DH and GD.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


Congratulations :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you think i could get away with this one on my husband :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this would make an interesting Christmas gift. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-hooded-scarf?omhide=true


I love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, I'm on it too and hadn't heard about it as a risk factor for Alzheimer's. there are so many things which people say are maybe involved that it's difficult to know how much notice to take.


You're right. I had been taking celebrex for a long time and my new doctor said it is harmful to the kidneys so I stopped taking that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503711-1.html#11544540


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it never huts to ask. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sam. I was without health insurance for 4 years, just shortly after the first BRCA diagnosis and for the time after the second one. Pharmaceutical companies often provided free or at very reduced costs, at that time and for the cancer treatment after the second. One can only ask, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's one beautiful sock. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, one down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is life with you caren? are you knitting? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I like ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they really aren't gory - but once you are started you won't want to lay it down. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, haven't tried James Patterson. My sense is it's more real crime and a bit gory. Am I wrong?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny sonja. does he talk that much? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Do you think i could get away with this one on my husband :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> very funny sonja. does he talk that much? --- sam


About sport ,, sport and more sport ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Rookie, did you know that Michaels just opened a store on Thursday in the old Sports Authority building in Randhurst. Would have preferred Hobby Lobby, but will take anything we can get.


WooHoo; I haven't been over there. Now we can meet on my side of town.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dr Andrew Weill. It didn't say you WOULD get Alzihmers, but it upped your chances by something like 35%. Interesting that i am also having formed bm's with no Omperazole and chewing 2 tabs of Rhizinate 20 minutes before meals. That is a miracle with microscopic colitis. The only other change is I am eating 3 portions of fruit a day and vegetables with lunch and dinner.


I'd believe Dr. Weil on anything.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


Excellent


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Gwenie, thanks for your kind comments. Yes, I'm rather distracted by all sorts of family stuff at present, as well as a friend over here having various crises to deal with, who has been staying with us. (Luckily the latter eventually seems to be getting sorted out). DMIL has been in and out of hospital and is now in a care home until strong enough to cope at home with help from my Brother in law and his wife who live next to them. DFIL has actually been a lot brighter since DMIL has been away from home. I think he is benefiting from getting an undisturbed nights sleep. (He "stands by" every time she goes to the bathroom in case she can't get up or has a wobble). He has Parkinson's but isn't too bad, and his tablets really do help the symptoms although he doesn't think they do. So, we've been visiting them as much as possible just to give brother and sister in law some time away.
> 
> Not had much time for knitting so just doing a free knit-along sampler scarf in Estonian lace patterns, one supplied each month. I'm only up to July .... before that I knit a jacket for DD's lurcher pup. He's growing like a weed, and is 6 months old, very intelligent and just a bit naughty. He is 3/4 greyhound and 1/4 border collie, and a beautiful red marl colour. She's crating him at night and sometimes when she's at work.
> 
> I gather you had problems with dizziness, I do hope this is getting better. I'm off to collect DH now as he's home for the weekend.(he works in England all week and we just meet up at weekends!) I'm determined to catch up with KTP now so hope to post a bit more often, but no promises! Play nice, everyone.


So good to see you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, haven't tried James Patterson. My sense is it's more real crime and a bit gory. Am I wrong?


Yes, sometimes but really good books, what I call page turners????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woot, woot, passed my written drivers license test!


Congratulations


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you think i could get away with this one on my husband :sm23:


????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> they really aren't gory - but once you are started you won't want to lay it down. --- sam


Thanks for that always looking for good authors. I'm reading a good book at present by Beverley Swerling called City of Dreams about the 
history of New York, with fact and fiction combined. Set in the 1600s it's very interesting but brutal in parts too, re slaves and early surgical practices.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, haven't tried James Patterson. My sense is it's more real crime and a bit gory. Am I wrong?


Have you read any of Sally Goldenbaum's cozy knitting mysteries? I think she has a new one out that I haven't read yet. I keep track of her and other cozy mystery authors on "cozymysteries.com." I also enjoy the Miss Julia series by Ann B. Ross.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Yay! The leaves have finally turned in Western Pa. They were so late in changing that I thought we were going to have a "brown and down" season. I am going twice a week to physical therapy working on hip strength and the foot drop. I get a good workout plus electrical stimulation of the nerve to my foot. So far all I can do is wiggle my toes, but everyone tells me that function will return, but slowly. I saw my surgeon Wednesday and he is happy with my progress. He extended my therapy and said he would see me in five months. The next thing is to try to graduate from a walker to a cane. I don't feel ready yet, but my therapist hopes I can do that by Thanksgiving. I have ordered a new brace that will work with tie shoes or slip ons. The one I have is a metal brace that fits inside my shoe and up the back of my leg. It makes me walk properly, but is uncomfortable after awhile. The hardest thing is continuing to believe that this (the foot drop) will resolve. I guess I just have to be patient but it is hard. I understand how frustrating it has been for you, Julie, in dealing with your hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Yay! The leaves have finally turned in Western Pa. They were so late in changing that I thought we were going to have a "brown and down" season. I am going twice a week to physical therapy working on hip strength and the foot drop. I get a good workout plus electrical stimulation of the nerve to my foot. So far all I can do is wiggle my toes, but everyone tells me that function will return, but slowly. I saw my surgeon Wednesday and he is happy with my progress. He extended my therapy and said he would see me in five months. The next thing is to try to graduate from a walker to a cane. I don't feel ready yet, but my therapist hopes I can do that by Thanksgiving. I have ordered a new brace that will work with tie shoes or slip ons. The one I have is a metal brace that fits inside my shoe and up the back of my leg. It makes me walk properly, but is uncomfortable after awhile. The hardest thing is continuing to believe that this (the foot drop) will resolve. I guess I just have to be patient but it is hard. I understand how frustrating it has been for you, Julie, in dealing with your hands.


Yes it is frustrating!
You are lucky to be getting the PT, left to my own devices I tend to do very little.
I do need to get out and check the letter box, but it keeps raining and I keep getting discouraged.
All I got was a booklet outlining some exercises - but I find it VERY boring.
I do hope you can cure the foot drop soon, and that the new brace works better than the old.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Lin, long time no see. I hope you are doing well


Thanks Bonnie, I'm ok just busy with life in general, but do try to keep up here via the summaries each week. You sound as busy as ever, as does yourDH. Is all the canola harvested?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be the ideal!


Got my fingers crossed for you, Julie (re new neighbours) I guess that's some time off?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hello stranger, lovely to hear from you again Lynn!


Thanks Kate! I'm hoping to get a little more time to join in... no promises tho'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Got my fingers crossed for you, Julie (re new neighbours) I guess that's some time off?


I think the major factor is the weather! But progress has been very slow so far.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Nope. I'll make an appointment with our insurance person and see what it will cost us, it's crazy expensive anymore, even with the market place and if you make a little extra money, up goes your premium to suck up the little extra you made, that you may not make next year. I haven't had insurance for two years, to be on Davids would have been $400 additional a month, and through the market place was over $200 and that is on top of the $200 we were paying for David's through his work.


So what does no insurance mean for you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think you are correct, and the profit margin in medical is very high here.
> An MRI here in Torrington starts at $1600 go 30 miles into Scottsbluff, NE and it's $900, so Marla went there when she needed her MRI as she had to pay out of pocket since she hadn't yet met her deductible, that was before her back surgery.


The one I had when I was sick was $350 and not covered by Medicare and I thought that was expensive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Yay! The leaves have finally turned in Western Pa. They were so late in changing that I thought we were going to have a "brown and down" season. I am going twice a week to physical therapy working on hip strength and the foot drop. I get a good workout plus electrical stimulation of the nerve to my foot. So far all I can do is wiggle my toes, but everyone tells me that function will return, but slowly. I saw my surgeon Wednesday and he is happy with my progress. He extended my therapy and said he would see me in five months. The next thing is to try to graduate from a walker to a cane. I don't feel ready yet, but my therapist hopes I can do that by Thanksgiving. I have ordered a new brace that will work with tie shoes or slip ons. The one I have is a metal brace that fits inside my shoe and up the back of my leg. It makes me walk properly, but is uncomfortable after awhile. The hardest thing is continuing to believe that this (the foot drop) will resolve. I guess I just have to be patient but it is hard. I understand how frustrating it has been for you, Julie, in dealing with your hands.


It's heartening to hear progress is being made.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503751-1.html

For those like me who are considering Hobium Yarns.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Bonnie, I'm ok just busy with life in general, but do try to keep up here via the summaries each week. You sound as busy as ever, as does yourDH. Is all the canola harvested?


Yes, finished up Wednesday night. It's always a relief to have it in the bin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503751-1.html
> 
> For those like me who are considering Hobium Yarns.


It's seems most are pleased with the quality & you sure can't beat the prices


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If its fraud they are there straight away, so we no what's more important, money not someone's life


Have you heard the joke that goes something like.... Guy calls police "someone is in my yard and trying to break in".... "sorry we dont have anyone available right now".... guy calls back few minutes later "you dont need to rush coz I shot him"... within minutes the house was surrounded by police... "I though you said you shot the intruder?"...... "well, I thought you said you didnt have anyone available?"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You were a whirlwind! Somehow the nice weather makes you want to get out & do things, at least that's how I am????


I only did along the back verandah.... and the windows along that area. Nowhere as much as you do in a day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Have you heard the joke that goes something like.... Guy calls police "someone is in my yard and trying to break in".... "sorry we dont have anyone available right now".... guy calls back few minutes later "you dont need to rush coz I shot him"... within minutes the house was surrounded by police... "I though you said you shot the intruder?"...... "well, I thought you said you didnt have anyone available?"


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Have you heard the joke that goes something like.... Guy calls police "someone is in my yard and trying to break in".... "sorry we dont have anyone available right now".... guy calls back few minutes later "you dont need to rush coz I shot him"... within minutes the house was surrounded by police... "I though you said you shot the intruder?"...... "well, I thought you said you didnt have anyone available?"


Seen it here too, must apply both hemispheres!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, finished up Wednesday night. It's always a relief to have it in the bin


That's good. Farming is such a "hit and miss" activity with the seasons getting so chaotic. When I was at home on my parents tiny hill farm (a massive 32 acres!) the weather could make or break a whole years effort. Losing the hay due to rain would mean having to buy in winter feed, and the cows would puddle the fields around all the gateways. However if it was too dry in the growing season there would be poor grass / hay production and a similar result...... no wonder farmers were usually heard complaining. It's all change now, with huge indoor dairy farms on the horizon, thousands of cows, computerised automatic feeding, milking and health monitoring. Although the general public are horrified at the thought of the cows living indoors all the time, I think their welfare is probably better as it doesn't depend on a human noticing something wrong, which would be very demanding when there are such large herds. I still think it is totally unnatural though, and personally would like to see the family farms continue.


----------

